# *****************, London : Part 22



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all  

Just a gentle reminder to keep baby/pregnancy talk to a minimum

xx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

oooh first to post on new thread - part 22!

Fozi bear just wanted to wish you    for 2WW totally understand taking backseat and hope you have something planned to do every day.     and great that dr saab was lovely doing it.

Sd sounds like you had a real shocker. Dh will be the father of any baby you have together, and he will be wonderful at it. thiking of you hun and hope to see you in oct.

MissT good luck for FET and defo have a holiday first to chill out

My notes have made it to NYC, now just waiting for Dr Chung to review them and fix up a phone consult for us...
hi to everyone else
love
C


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Cecilia & Sweetdreams.

Thank you so much for your lovely messages.   they took my mind off scrutinising every twinge i get in my tummy.  

Cecilia-   hope that you get a consult very soon. 

 to all
Fozi


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Have not checked last few messages on old board so hope everyone is ok. can we still read it?
Things are good for me, nice Dr Claire said in heavy french accent that I have a " Beautiful endometrium" which is great!! We have a scan next wed and then provisionally FET on monday 7th. I'm really happy with timing as it is my inlaws 40th wedding anniversary on the 6th and they are having a party which I was afraid I was going to have to cry off. 

Hope things are going well for everyone else.
KJP how long have you got left of 2ww? 
K x


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Only just back from hols - will read all posts tomorrow and hello to lots of newbies!

Fozi - so glad FET went well fro - have everything crossed   

Just to let you know that its   for me - totally devastated. Really thought we had it this time.

Sending lots of love to everyone - will be in touch tomorrow

K xxxx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello ladies, hope you are all ok, have a great bank holiday weekend.

kjp - oh hon I am so so sorry for your sad news  .  Sending you lots of hugs     , feeling real bad for you.  Take care, lots of love xxxx

Ceciliab - fantastic news that your notes have finally made it to NY.  Hope your tel consult gets sorted asap.  December will soon come around, how exciting will be your turn soon.  I am still working on DH about him agreeing to go to DC network workshop so fingers crossed .

livityk - were you at the clinic today?  what time?  we were at the clinic me and DH at around 3ish till 5pm seeing embryologist and "my favourite nurse" NOT....
Glad you have a beautiful endometrium thats fab news.   Really hope that scan goes great next wed and FET on following Monday.  Lots of    .  Great you can still make the party.

Fozi - Sending you lots of    .  Try not to worry hon and hope 2ww goes quick for you .

Well me and DH were at the clinic today. Saw "rude nurse" again, just my luck, was not in the mood to deal with her today, feeling very fragile as I had not had a great week and worried and emotional about choosing donor sperm, she annoyed me as she didn't even apologise for the fact that I had to come back again to the clinic this week and have blood test repeated as it got messed up last week.  I know I am feeling sensitive at the moment, but for heavens sake us girls are going through huge stress and emotions and we need staff to be happy, positive, cheerful and helpful and put us at ease not wind us up and make us feel worse, sorry moan over now.... feel better for that.....   

It was a really difficult and weird day in choosing and selecting a donor match for DH.  We both felt rather emotional and rather strange about it all.  In some ways we wanted to know nothing about the donor and in some ways we were curious to know quite a lot as it seemed important to make sure we got the most suitable and I was so worried about there being anything health wise wrong with the donor that could be passed onto our baby (think that will worry me until baby born). It was strange as we were encouraged by the clinic to not get very much information abut the donor (so we didn't) and didn't see any photos or anything like that.  We just matched up the characteristics as best we could and thats it. We were just given the choice of 3 donors in UK to chose from and DH made the choice as to which donor to chose he said "it just seemed to come out the page at him", which is great as I think signs and gut feelings are great thing to listen to.  So feel good about that.  One thing we are disappointed about is that we are unable to reserve any more sperm from that donor for future TX or for a sibling in the future which I find really weird that the clinic will not let you do that in advance.  I am feeling very emotional  and not the way I thought I would feel. DH is very quiet indeed I cant get him to say much at all, he has gone really inside himself think its sinking in for both of us what is happening and that TX will be starting in about four weeks away.  Ahh.... getting scared now...  We haven't had much time to get our heads around using "donor sperm" before we start TX so think thats why it all feels a bit overwhelming.  

Hello to everyone

Lots of love
sweetdreamsxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All,

Fozi- sticky vibes for next 2 weeks- when do you test.

KJP-    I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN- hope you and your husband are ok

Sweetdreams- I wasn't at clinic today as had scan yesterday- I'm sorry you saw the rubbish nurse again. One thing I wanted to pass onto you was what one of the embyologists said to us re donor sperm ( basically due to my DH's paralysis we had to have TESE on EC day and didn't know if they would find sperm) was that if we weren't 100 % ready to use donor sperm we could always use it then freeze embryos while we got our heads round the issue. I know it is a completely different set of circumstances and that you have had time to discuss etc but I found it a helpful thought that I wouldn't have to rush into it while I wasn't sure. It is such a hard concept to get you head round isn't it and must be tough to know how to suport your DH while your own emotions are so mixed. 

Sleep well everyone

K x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

livityk - Thanks very much for your message.  Sorry I got confused thought you were at clinic today not yesterday whooopsss.. going mad!!  I know what you are saying and originally our plan when we just thought we were dealing with DH's NOA was that we use DH's sperm with TESE and ICIS and then use donor sperm as backup, so we would have the option of freezing embroys if not able to use DH's sperm and had to use the donor sperm, but sadly after getting the news only recently that DH's has translocations and inversion of his chromsomes, we cannot use DH's sperm so are only option is to use donor sperm.  As we are having TX of IUI we are not able to have the option of freezing embroys created by sperm donor, so its either we get our heads around it and give it our best shot or postpone TX until we feel more ready.  Its not that we have any doubts about "using donor sperm" as we are totally ok with it and have had the last 9 months to get used to the idea of it as backup if DH's sperm was no good, as we know in our hearts that if we want a baby together that we have to go down this route, its just we are both grieving not having our own genetic child together which is hard to come to terms with and grieve can take any amount of time to get over.  Todays been a difficult day, but I am sure tomorrow will be a much better one and I know that everything will all be ok in the end.  No its not easy, but it will get better and easier in time I am sure..... Thanks again for your message it was very sweet of you.  Hope all works out great for you   

Take care, sweetdreamsxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

KJP-I am so sorry my lovely. i am devastated for you. i really thought that you were on to a winner there. I know that these words are of little consolation.
thinking of you both and sending you much love.

  
Fozi


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

kjp....So totally gutted for you. Really thought that you had it in the bag this time. I have been there myself and know there are no words when you have given it everything. There are others who have the same sadness and that never goes away, you just learn to cope with it more easily. Thinking of you.

 
Pxx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Just a really quick post from me - I will catch up properly on Monday (as we have friends for the weekend and it might appear rude to disappear for long periods of time to post on FF!).

KJP - I am absolutely gutted for you and know exactly how you are feeling.  I am so, so, sorry hun    .  Sometimes life is so unfair especially when it seems everything has gone so well.  Take some time out and grieve properly.  This ttc journey is such a bummer.  Have you been tested for immune issues yet?  It might be worth asking them about it.

Fozi - delighted that ET went well for you and keeping everything crossed for you this time round.  

Sweetdreams - sorry you have had such a rollercoaster ride.  I don't know why the clinic won't let you reserve for later use - it seems strange but I am sure they must have their reasons.  I don't think I have met the nurse in question (thank goodness!).  She sounds horrific.

Love to everyone else and I will catch up properly at the end of the Bank Holiday.


Hxxxx


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Ladies

KJP - So sorry to read you post - Take care of yourselves x

Fozi - Sending you lots of sticky vibes - Hope you have your feet up and are being waited on!

Sweat dreams - I was at the clinic on Friday morning...was there from 9am, but didn't get scanned until 9.45, if you were there, you may have heard me asking reception if I'd been forgotten  Sounds like you and DH have an awful lot to digest and get to grips with - have the clinic offered some councelling for you both? 

AFM - Have a horrid cold and weekend plans to go and visit DH brother have been scuppered as have to go back for another scan in the morning.  I stopped the Primolut last Saturday, but did not come on 'til Thurs, so had what I thought was 'day 2' scan yesterday.  I got to meet the new doc 'I'm one of the specialists', and she said that I should have counted Friday as day 1 and that my lining was too thick and to return Sunday.  So there we are - that's me for now.

Hi to all!

Mimx


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

KJP: am really sorry, i hope u can be strong to handle this

mim: good luck with the cycle... hope ur scan goes well today

fozi: hope ur 2ww are going smooth

livity: i will be in the clinic on the 7th, i have my endometrial biopsy at 3.30 PM. let me know if u are around at the same time

SD: hope u are feeling better today... how does that nurse u are talking about looks me i dealt with a nice one the first time, but i forgot her name, and than i got another nice one the tall blond, but she messed up my dates while writing my protocol, so when i was home and checking them i realised something was wrong so i had to call back to recheck the dates

AFM: i am on my 4th day primolut... 8 more days to go and also 8 more days to leave to london
i should start sniffing this thursday, the only issue is that i need to do it london time, so i have to wake up 4 Am 

hi to the rest of the ladies, hope everyone is ok
kisses


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

KJP hun     really feel for you babe   gutting. hope you can get some insight into why at follow up with the docs.

SD what an emotionally exhausting day you had on Friday babe so much to take in and absorb, this whole thing has gone so fast I don't see why you shouldn't take a month out and postpone tx until you have absorbed it a bit, and really hope to see you at the network meeting

Mami feel for you hun sniffin at 4 am that is rubbish!

Helen hope you are ok babe lovely to hear from you

Fozi bear how is the 2WW going?     coming from north london to you

LIvityK good luck for FET on the 7th

Hi to everyone else hope you are all ok - have had an email from NYC, and phone consult is tomorrow!!!! am v excited as now can make some proper plans afterwrads.........

love and


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello all

KJP I just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear it's a BFN - life is very cruel and unfair at times.  Thinking of you at this horrid time.

Fozi good luck for your 2ww, I hope it doesn't send you round the bend and passes relatively quickly for you. 

I'm really sorry if I'm repeating things (it's been a while since I've posted) - I'm still reading and keeping up to date though, but I was also really sad to hear about your BFN Helen, I hope that you're taking good care of yourself.  Just not fair.

Mami - sounds like things will be underway for you really soon - sending you a truck load of baby dust.  Livity K you also - glad the dates are working out well, they always seem to play havoc during cycles when you need them to work out around something!

Cecilia all sounds like it's moving along nicely now - hope that the consultation goes well

Rex  - I saw claude who is the other of their counsellors - I found her okay but she didn't really give me the coping strategies that I hoped I would get from it.

Mim hope your cycle starts to behave itself

SD- I'm glad that things are moving ahead for you - you've been through a lot in the last couple of months, sending lots of   your way

Everything fine here - have just had a nice weekend in the Cotswolds.  

Hello to everyone else sorry if I've missed anyone

Kellyxx


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi All

KJP - I'm so sorry for you, there are no words to say how sorry I am -  I know how utterly devastating it is.  

Fozi, sending you loads of positive thoughts for your beanies, hoping they are snuggling up nicely.  

Cecilab - how very exciting for you - go Mr Chung rah rah rah (thats my best attempt at American cheer leading - its looks pretty sad in b&w, if only you cd see my high kicks!)

Miss T - how are you hun?  

Kellylou - hope you had a good holiday, hope things going well.  

Hi to everyone else. 

Girls, I'm not sure if its a good thing or not, but just an idea (so do let me know if not appropriate), but would anyone like to meet for coffee sometime?  We are all passing ships in the waiting room.  

I'm off on holidays tomorrow so hopefully this will clear my head before the next cycle.  I'll be down reg next week.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All

Rex I was going to suggest the same thing re coffee- it does seem wierd doesn't it chatting on line and never actually knowing if the person sitting opposite you is someone from here. 

What does everyone else think?

K x


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

There's me thinking it had one all quiet, didn't realise the board had moved, duh!

KJP - I am so sorry hun, really I am, I know there are no words   

Aunt Betty - can't remember seeing you, so annoying!

Fozi - sending you much  

Livity - good luck for the 7th, not long now at all, exciting!

Sweetdreams - it's a lot to take in hun,    wishing you all the best

Mim -hope scan was ok yesterday

Mami - 4am ouch!

Cecelia - hope consult was good

Kelly - cotswolds, lucky you, hope you're feeling good

Rex - hello! I'm up for a meeting for sure, keep me posted...

x
x


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

girls am in for the coffee
i will be in london sunday... so suggest anything afterward and i will meet u 
and if anyone needs anything from dubai before i leave let me know


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello girls hope you all had a great bank holiday weekend

Helenp01 - Thanks for your message yep, they say they cant reserve sperm for future TX at CRGH because of the short supply of donors in the UK, so can understand but I like to have everything organised and not doing things at the last minute, just adds more pressure on. But cant do anything about it so have to go with their rules...  Hope you had a nice weekend with your friends?

Mim - We have had one counselling session at our other clinic and it was not a great success, so think thats put DH off rather.  I am having weekly counselling on the NHS which is really helping but DH feels he doesn't need it at the moment.  Really hope your scan went much better on sunday?

Mami78 - I will PM you name and description of rude nurse

Ceciliab - Thanks for your message, so glad that you have your tel apt hope really goes well .  We have discussed whether we should postpone TX but both feel that we have waited 9 months already since DH first got diagnosed with NOA and have been trying to conceive two years and we know we are making the right decision in our hearts to use donor sperm its just still sadness that we feel for DH not being the genetic father.  But we want to start TX asap and concentrate on moving forward and having our baby together.  We cant change the past and we have to learn to live with it and accept it which is what we are both doing in our own ways. 

Kellylou - Glad you had a lovely time in Cotswolds.

Rex, Livityk, missTI, mami - would love to meet up with your guys for a coffee, sounds really lovely.  

Hello to everyone else haven't mentioned hope you are all ok, wishing you all the best.

Me and DH are ok, feeling much better about it all and trying to stay positive and concentrate on having our baby together finally, all we know is that this baby will be so so loved..  I have my HSG on Thursday at clinic in Harley Street that CRGH use so hoping all is ok with me, last hurdle to get over and then hopefully if AF behaves itself we will be starting IUI TX on around 23/25 September.  Not long now.... bit scared but also glad to get things going and get on with it, been so long waiting for it all to start and on our way to finally becoming a mummy and daddy... 

Lots of love
sweetdreamsxxx


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Afternoon ladies  

Not popped on much lately, but just wanted to wish you all    whatever stage you are at....and keep believing  

Mrs Bigfish went for latest scan....all good thus far with the two little uns....starting to give her a really good kicking most days, which is lovely

Hoping everything works out for you as it should

Have a good evening


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Mr FIsh lovely to hear from you so pleased Mrs Fish is well with two gorgeous babies

so had phone consult last night, and the doc was really lovely, and has devised me a schedule to stop me over stimming and i can down reg here in the UK and then go over for Tx in December - so at horrendous cost but great chances (Mr S here gave us a 10-25% chance, and Dr Chung at CRMI gave us a 50-60% chance if we find sperm) then am feeling really positive!

love and  to everyone esp the FETers this week     for you girls
C


----------



## mollythesheep (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't been online for so long. I just needed some time off the whole ttc thing I guess although obviously it is hard to not think about it.
Looks like there are quite a few new faces around here who won't remember me, hello! I had my first ivf in may which got converted to iui because I only managed to produce 2 follicles - > bfn. Well, I am starting my next round this week, got af yesterday and will hopefully get the go ahead after my scan tomorrow.
I'm on the short protocol but mr r has been managing my expectations. He thinks I only have a 50% chance of responding better this time and even if I do better, it is likely to be just 3 or 4 follicles and I will do better to have gift rather than ivf. so I'm really just seeing this as a diagnostic cycle to see if ivf will ever be able to work for me. I might push them to do an EC even if I only have very few follicles as I want someone to be able to check if my eggs are really as rubbish as they are assuming. If things go really badly again I'll have to start thinking about DE. but I think I would like to keep trying naturally for another year before going down that route although don't want to leave it too late as the main purpose of this exercise is to give dd a silbling and if the age difference gets too big I feel there may not be a point any more, she's already 3 years old.
Has anyone ever been on growth hormone? mr R suggested to take it this cycle as it may improve my chances but it is wildly expensive and all the articles I read about it suggested further research should be done into int. not sure now
Sorry about the me post but I had to get it all out. 

I'm so sorry about your bfn kjp, it is so hard to take the disappointment again and again isn't it? hope you'll feel better soon. I once read a dr saying the best way to improve your chances of conception is to just keep going and one day the odds will be in your favour, that always helps me when I feel down. But I know how hard it is to pick yourself up again and again.

Sweetdreams, I'm glad you're getting your head around the ds issue. I guess the problem is we all have our ideas about the family we want to have and it is difficult to accept it when things turn out differently but sounds like you're dealing with it quite well. It is a big step and it is important to think it through, but I'm sure once you are holding your little baby you'll know you did the right thing.
Great news about your appointment cecillia, 50-60% odds is really good, what do they do to get so much better results than CRGH?

Hi Rex, sounds like you will start cycling soon after me, really hope we'll both have a more positive experience this time round.

Hello Mim and Mami, looks like we're going to be cycle buddies more or less.

Hi Kelly, I'm not sure I ever congratulated you on your BFP. so, Congratulations!! That's brilliant, it's giving me hope that maybe one day I'll still manage to get pg naturally again against all the odds.

Hi to everyone else, I'm not ignoring you but all the other messages are on the old thread!

I too would be interested in meeting up one day, would be nice to meet some of you face to face.


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Ladies you are all so lovely, thank you for your kind words. 
Its knocked me hard this time - will message properly soon. 

This board is an amazing support
K xxxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dear All, sorry not posted for a bit-lost you for a while when we changed site! 
KJP-So sorry about your BFN, take your time, we'll all be here for you when you feel able to post again.
Molly-it sounds as if you are in a very similar situation to me, this is only my first cycle of IVF but the chances of me responding are slim taking into account my low AMH and antral follicle count. Although I hope this cycle will work, goes without saying, I'm also looking at it as a diagnostic process, like you say want to know, how duff are my eggs? I've been thinking a lot about the prospect o donor eggs almost more than I've been thinking about this cycle! i definitely need to get my head in gear before starting to stim. I stopped the primulut on Saturday and am waiting for AF to appear. Its difficult to plan anything at the moment until period starts-not even a twinge at the moment!
Anyway enough about me

Fozi- wishing you lots of luck 
Cecillia-hope NYC does the trick
Rex and Co definitely on for coffee at some point!
Hi to everyone i've missed

All the best Vicks


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Everybody,

I am new to this too. Starting with CRGH in a couple of weeks time. 

Saw Dr S a few weeks ago, hubby has v low sperm count and v low motility. He did a semen analysis and Dr S said it was fine to proceed with ICSI and he has frozen 3 sperm just in case. 

Dr S talked me through what would happen but we never really got into conversations around success rates etc. I have PCSOS too, its only a recent thing though always had regular periods before I went on pill about 6 years ago. 

Ayways, that's all we really discussed and we are going to get cracking now when my next AF arrives. 

Does anyone have any similar stories they can share or importantly any advice on what our chances are?

Thanks a mill. 

x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Molly the sheep- I had growth hormone on 2nd cycle, have to say didn't realise how expensive it was when Dr R suggested it(was shocked in pharmacy!), my first cycle was cancelled due to poor response but I think it was a wierd one as I had v high AMH levels and they thought I would go crazy so did v low stims. Last time I had short protocol-still v low doses and growth hormone and got 10 eggs and didn't over stimulate ( I have PCOS) so it was a good cycle in that way. I haven't got a clue what role the growth hormone played although an unexpected benefit was weight loss during stims- apparently it can speed up your metabolism!! Good luck with whatever you decide, 

Molly097-  really good luck with everything- we had TESE as my DH is paralysed and the sperm they found fertilised fine with ICSI- I think if you look on their website you will see success rates according to age etc. 

HI  Vicks, Rex, Mami, Fozi, KJP, Celia, Sweetdreams and MissT 

K x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi it's me again,

Scan went ok and have had first gestone jab at clinic- surprisingly painless! We're all on for monday 

hope everyone is well

K x


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Mami - if you could bringthe sunshine, that would be lovely!! 

Sweetdreams - big   and masses of luck for your IUI!

Fishes - great to hear from you and glad that all is well!

Ceciliab - how exciting!!  Make sure you keep us posted!

Mollythesheep - I remember you!  Good luck with you're next cycle, 50% is still 50% so you never know, sending you lots of    I hope it's the one for you!

KJP -   

Vicks - hope Af has arrived

Molly097 - welcome!  We are using frozen sperm due to cancer treatment and once defrosted was not of fantastic quality, we did ICSI and they gave us a 60% chance, it worked first time but unfortunatly I miscarried, hoping to get a BFP with my only frostie.  I have mild PCOS too and was fine on the stimms etc.

Livity - glad the jab was painless, that's what we like to hear!

Fozi  - 

Hope the rest of you are well, I am praying for the weekend, cannot get myself motivated at the moment!
x
x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi All, 
Well, AF arrived which means its scan and dilapan tomorrow for me-should be fun! Sort of glad to get started, finding it really difficult to concentrate at work at the moment, got loads to do but mind on other things plus went cold turkey on the caffeine withdrawal so have had fuzzy head and headache for the last couple of days! Really surprises me how dependent the body gets on it, anyone any advice as to what to drink when wandering tottenham court road that isn't at nice cappucino or hot chocolate?
Anyway if anyones in the clinic tomorrrow i'll be there 1045 for 4 hours with a lot of time to kill-so say hello!
All the best, Vicky


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Evening girls apologises for no personals at the moment, will come back to that later  

Well had my HSG done today and great news everything is all very normal and very ok which is fantastic news, don't think I would of been able to have coped with something wrong with me as well as DH. But just wanted to ask those of you that have had a HSG done whether you were in a lot of pain after the procedure.  I get pretty bad AF pains normally for a couple of days but this feels so so much worse.  My stomach has bloated right out and also have a rash from pubic bone to just under my tummy button.   The actual HSG didn't hurt much at all very painless it was just a couple of hours afterwards that the pains started.  I don't know if its normal to feel this much pain after it or whether I am having a reaction to something i.e antibiotics or dye used.  I am sure I will feel better soon its just I wasn't expecting this amount of pain and cramping.  It is ok to take some pain killers if already taken antibiotics?.  I normally take no tablets at all not even if have a headache so my body is not used to tablets and is rather sensitive.

Catch up with you girls soon when feeling bit better.
xxx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Sweetdreams

I had no reaction after my HSG and the rash does make it sound like it is an allergy to something.  Yes, you can take painkillers with the antibiotics.  I suggest you call the clinic for more advice.

Love

Helen


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Sweet Dreams, I hated my HSG (didn't want to mention that before), I had very severe cramping during and after the procedure and felt very faint during, so had to lie down for 20mins before getting up. Felt pretty rough for several hours after, no rash though which does sound like a reaction to something. Could be either dye or antibiotics and a bit difficult to distinguish between the 2 given the timing. I wouldn't worry about that too much if its just a rash and certainly take some pain killers and see how you go. Hope you feel better soon.
Vicks


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Sweetdreams - my HSG was awful, was very painful during and quite a lot of cramping afterwards, no rash though, does sound like a reaction, I would call them to be on the safe side, don't be scared of calling the mobile, it's what we pay all this money for!

Vicks - good luck for dilapan tomorrow, so bored of no caffine!  Am drowning in herbal tea at the mo!
x
x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hi lovely ladies, hoping you are all ok today?

Thanks so much to those who responded to my message, I decided to give it a couple of hours and then if not improving phone the clinic, strangley enough after a couple of hours the pain was starting to ease off and I wasnt feeling so sick and dizzy and rash went, once painkillers kicked in finally managed to get a bit of sleep.  Just didnt expect that much pain and to feel that ill after the HSG.  Think my body did have a reaction to something whether that was the dye or tablets dont know.  Just know I feel much much better today, stomach a bit tender but no pain which is great.  Thanks again for your reassurance and support.      

Take care all, wishing you all the best
Lots of love
Sweetdreamsxxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Glad your feeling better, sweet dreams!
Miss T thanks for you good wishes-Dilapan was horrid! I'm obviously very prone to problems when things are stuck through my cervix, insertion was ok but about an hour later whilst waiting downstairs for nurse started with severe cramping and low blood pressure, managed to walk round to nurses before passing out, and ended up lying on the floor with my legs in the air! Anyway got put in a bed for the remaining 3 hours which was quite nice and it all sorted itself out. So start stimulation tonight and plan egg collection on 13/14th.
Anyway hope the rest of you are well, take care and enjoy the weekend!
Vicky


----------



## Meesha (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

I am new to this site but been reading quite a lot about cetain things for a while. It has been of great help, I love this site and you all!

I also started investigations at CRGH a couple months ago and I am at the stage of having Hysteroscopy after all the other tests came back fine. 

Regarding hysteroscopy, I have a question to anybody who had similar experience. Staff at the clinic said that I will be covered by private medical insurance (my one is Bupa), so I spoke to them. Because I knew I should not mention that it's about infertility, so I said this is gynaecological operation (which is true, I have not decided to go for IVF etc). I also mentioned that the consultant that I am seeing is Mr.S who they said is on the register. Everything was fine and I was at the stage of being granted a pre-authorization until I mentioned the hospital name. I gave CRGH (also ACU) as hospital name, then they said "is it infertility treatment?" which I knew was coming. I managed to reassure them that it is just a normal gynaeclogical operation which they seemed to understand. However, they said CRGH is not recognised and so is ACU, so I have to have the operation somewhere else (bigger hospital?). Should I have mentioned UCH instead of CRGH? But CRGH is not really UCH, is it?

Another thing is that when I spoke to a person in the accounts at CRGH today, she said I have to settle the bill first and send the bill to insurance company. She gave me the procedure code and price which she said is enough to provide to insurance company. I then went back to Bupa to verify if it is true that I have to pay first. Oddly enough BUPA said ,"No, it doesn't work like that anymore, you don't have to pay. Hospitals send a bill to us and we settle the bill. So what the person at the account is saying is not correct". I don't know who is in the right so I gave Bupa lady the CRGH number so that she can directly speak to the clinic. I called Bupa back later on to see if there is any news but the person was not available. But I managed to speak somebody else who happen to have a note put by the lady that I spoken to, and the note said the operation has to be carried out somewhere else not CRGH/ACU, somewhere recognised by BUPA. The person who kindly read the note for me even suggested that I speak to the consultant (Mr. S) and see if he is willing to perform the operation somewhere else? But I thought he is not the one who actually does the operation

Sorry for my long sentense and sorry this is all about private medical stuff, but I really would like to know if my move so far was wise enough or what is the best move to get round this subject. If anybody gone through the same experience, please kindly provide me with some information. 

If not, I will have to forget about insurance as I will be having the operation next week. 

Many many thanks
Meesha


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Meesha, I managed to get insurance to pay for my first consultation with Mr S and CRGH said the same thing to me then, pay first and then claim back. I'm not sure about hysteroscopy but for my HSG I managed to get the insurance company to pay up front but it was carried out at Harley St even though it was requested by CRGH. I think it would be reasonable to give Mr S a call and see if you could have it done elsewhere, if not then it seems likely that you wont be able to claim. I'm sure noone will mind you asking, they must be used to it!
Vicks


----------



## Meesha (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi Vicks

Thanks for your reply. Very much appreciated. I probably call Mr. S to see if it can be done elsewhere like you have done with HSG. 

Meeshaxx


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi all just thought I wd pen a quick post to explain my silence, am on hol in Crete at mo one last huzzah before tx tho have started down reg today. I'm so excited re coffee or should I say fresh OJ?  I'll get to arranging this on rtn. I'm looking forward to my dilapan too - not! Typing on my phone at mo - don't ya luv technology n vodafone. Looking forward to chatting with u all properly nx wk.


----------



## halle (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Quick, but embarrassing question  I am booked for an OST tomorrow, but despite having done IVF before, I've never had an OST and therefore never had a scan during my period. So...what 'sanitary product' did you use? Did you use a tampon then change it to a pad just before the scan? CD3 is usually quite heavy for me, so really really hate pads....

Sorry, that is probably a really stupid question...but I thought someone here might be able to point me in the right direction... 

Hope to be posting more often now that Tx is slowly getting underway (think we'll start in Oct)!

H.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

hi Everyone

I'm so excited, its FET day- just had Acupuncture- v relaxing and we got a call to say the 2 embies had defrosted and were doing well- bring on this afternoon. I feel very positive- DH did a brill prog injection- no pain at all- this am and he is currently finding me funny films in Blockbuster- having bought lots of nice fish and chicken-  he's being a real star...

Halle, the OST itself is a jab- and blood tests- do they scan first- I had mine over a year ago and can't remember, I know what you mean about the grossness of being scanned during AF- I have taken out a tampon and then put a pad on after before- I just make myself think the docs have seen it all before-and the room is kind of dark anyway which somehow makes it better- I know during my tx the doc recommended pads anyway as there is a very slight chance of infection with tampons. Oh also take your own pads theirs are v old fashioned,.

hope everyone has a good day

K x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi All,
Halle don't worry about OST, I would wear a tampon and wip it out when you empty your bladder pre scan, its all pretty horrible really-the things we do!
livity-Good luck-love the idea of funny films, need to do a bit of that myself, we're currently watching through the old 'Spaced' episodes-also laff out loud!
I've a question, well 2 actually. Has anyone else experienced a feeling of anxiety whist on the stim drugs? Its weird, i've got a fair few things at work to be stressed about but heart racing seems a bit out of keeping especially when I'm trying to be so calm! My other question relates to my first scan which I had today. Not a great response so far, which isn't really surprising given my age etc but I was wondering if anyone had more follicles on the second scan than the first? There was 2 reasonable ones on the left plus 2 tiny ones and one maybe 2 on the right but quite small. Odd really never responded on my left ovary before, obviously not as duff as i thought it was!
Anyway love and positive vibes to all, Rex enjoy that sunshine!
Vicks


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All, 
Hi Everyone
Had transfer yesterdayand  they are in!! but not without a fight- talk of famous last words- "I'm not nervous about the transfer because that bit was easy last time" mmmm.(both dummy ET and fresh were 10min jobs) 

Complete saga, got to clinic at 2.30 feeling nice and relaxed- was scanned and hadn't drunk enough so kept having to drink and be scanned- was supposed to be done at 3pm- by 3.30pm still not full enough so the 3.30pm girl who was ready went in and was out by 4pm- so in I went- thinking I'd be out in fifteen minutes...... There were two docs, one advising I think- anyway first doc tried one catheter then another then the first again and can't get it past a point in my cervix- then they decided maybe my bladder was too full so I had to go an pee 100ml into a cup- not enough- had to go again for another 150ml-( and I tell you precision peeing with a bladder that full is quite a skill) Anyway then the advising doc started trying same rigmarole- different catheters etc- lots of readjusting of speculum- lovely- I couldn't see any faces and was amazingly quite calm but could see Dh's face ( who could see docs) looking worried. I then asked what might happen and they said worst case scenario I'd have to come in next morning and be sedated... 
By 5pmThe second doc then said we would have to go for sedation which sounded awful plus I knew the embryos were hatching and would be a lot more vulnerable if they went in fully hatched- think the embryologist was worried about that and she suggested getting
Massimo Ranieri if he was free to have a go. (he did my last transfer and is ace- although the last one was straight forward) had a nervous 5mins to see if he was free- thankfully he was- he then came down- tried one catheter and then the other and finally, 5.15pm got it in!!! The embryologist went to get the embies and Ranieiri - Italian- strongish accent came out with the classic line...
"I don't want to sound arrogant but... there isn't a cervix that can resist me"

which had us both giggling and nicely broke the tension. After that it was easy.... 25mins on bed, one extremely long wee and home- had to cancel acupuncture yest but am having it today!!

The wierd thing was I felt really calm through the whole thing- like I knew it would work out ok- I wonder if the acupuncture in the morning helped with that. We saw a pic of the embies taken at 2.30pm they'd started hatching and were both graded 6BB- 

My mum phoned to say she'd seen three magpies on her car so is convinced we'll have a girl!! 

Today I'm lazing and watching films - and hoping embies are burrowing in nicely.

Vicks I don't remember anxiety as such but I'm sure its possible- its a big change for the body.

Mami- how was your procedure yesterday? was in basement area for three hours and saw hardly anyone- it was strangely quiet which is good considering how long I took. Would have hated to hold people up- I'm just glad the other girl got to go first!

Sorry for the long me post, hope everyone else is good

K x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Livity-Well done and good luck-classic line there from Ranieri! have to say after i collapsed with Dilapan, he popped his head round the corner ' to make sure i hadn't died'! He's not even my Doc so quite sweet of him.


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Have just popped in to say a quick helllo and give you a update on what has been going on. have broken it down......
.I developed a very nasty reaction to the gestone injections last tuesday, my whole body had a rash on it with raised bumps, it was EVERYwhere. 
.i was then asked to go and collect some cyclogest instead and when i got home i had a streak of blood.
. phoned oncall dr. (who was the lovely dr. abramov) and he said to just keep going with the cyclogst.

the awful rash and swelling continued and i had to go to A&E no less than 3 times in 4 days. the swelling was so bad that i couldnt bend my hand or fingers. 
had another streak of blood on saturday night which didnt get any worse thank God, but hasnt stopped me stressing.
Mr. ambramov has been just amazing, i think i have spoken to him amost every day. 
just when i thought i couldnt cry anymore, the pain would get worse and i would start again

Now the swelling has just started to go down, (although my face still flares up)  the awful thing is that i still have to wait until the end of the week to test, the ordeal isnt over yet.
I have really started to lose hope (even though dr. abramov says to stay postive) i just cant believe that my two "baked beans" would be able to survive all that has happened.

I am sorry for being such downer, i have really wanted to post on here earlier, but i was too busy crying and swelling up! i know that i havent been much of a support to anyone here lately. 

and you know what? when i called school to let them know that what had happened, my first said for me not to worry and let her know if i needed anything and THEN when i told her that i was starting to lose hope that the treatment had worked, she said "i have to agree, it must be hard for soemthing so fragile to have survived the ordeal you have been through!" AGHHH!!! she drives me nuts! she always does this (to everyone) she has the social skills of a gnat!  i didnt know wthere to cry or scream when i got off the phone. no matter wat she was thinking, she should have just kept her mouth shut!!, it just goes to show that only those who know  what we all are going through can trully understand.

Have just realsied that i have rambled on, so will go now.
keeing everything crossed for all our PUPO ladies and those gearing up for treatment.  

Love Fozi


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Fozi 

Really huge hug coming your way    What a rubbish thing to happen- but you just don't know how your beanies will be- if they'd already implanted they are prob growing away happily. I think they can be pretty resilient- 

Your head sounds a bit like my old one in the social skills stakes- what a nightmare!

Are you testing on fri- I'll keep everything crossed for you hun, when are you due back at work? Am I right in thinking you are part time teacher? 

  for fri- if you need to rant I'm around and checking this site frequently. ( trying to stay doing nothing for the next few days) 

K x


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

just wanted to say hi to all but     for Fozi bear for what you have been through - have they identified why you swelled up so much?? poor you sounds hideous and hope at least ae were nice to you and    to your head in your absence. keeping up the    for a BFP for you babe
love
C


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Sweetdreams - glad you're feeling better

Vicks - sorry you had a tough time with the dilapan - Raneri says the funniest things sometimes!  I had more follies every time I went for a scan, think I stared with 4, then 6, then 8 and got 12 eggs on the day.

Meesha - welcome, not got any exact experience with insurance and CRGH but I know when I have been at the main hospital UCH, the insurance have paid them directly.

Halle - think the other girls have answered your question, I just whip the tampon out just before the scan and then use a pad until after when I just use another tampon.

Rex - hope you're having a lovely holiday!

Livity - gosh, what a story, good old Dr R, he is so funny!  Your PUPO!  congrats, feet up chick!

Fozi - oh hun, I'm so sorry you've had a tough time and I cannot believe what your head said to you, that is just plain stupid.  Have faith in your beanies, the body is a clever machine and is designed to be able to mantain a pregnancy even while other reactions are happening, big   and     coming your way.

Cecilia and the rest of the gang hello!  Not much happening with me, hoping to get on holiday next week pending on AF arrival, hoping it stays away long enough to get away, finegrs crossed!
x
x


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies

Thank you MissTi, Ceclia and Livity for your lovely mesages, they meant so much to me.

It looks likes the show is over for me this time. I started spotting this morning and had period type cramps.  It looks like AF is on its way.  

I cant tell you how devastated we both are. I am just so fed up of things continuing to be so hard for us when it seems to come easily to everyone else. I am just so sick of going through all this and then facing the huge dissapointment at the end.  I really thought that with 2 beans this time, perhps one of them would decide to stay.........................................

I just feel overwhelmed, it feels like evrywhere i look, things are going right for everyone else.  I know that this is terribly unfair for me to say that, but just for once, i wish it had been my time. 


I guess i shall just have to wait for this feeling to pass and just carry on.

Love Fozi


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

FOzi       thinking of you hun when is OTD?? HOpe Mr S will give you lots of time and support at your next appointment so sorry to hear that babe
C


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Fozi,

I am so very sorry to hear your news and I'm so glad you took the brave step of baring your soul,  I don't think anyone here would begrudge for feeling the way you do, it comes only from having successive disappointments and seeing many people succeed where you desperately want to.

I think I know something of how you feel.  After all we went through to come to the conclusion that surrogacy was our only option, we were blessed to meet a wonderful woman who wanted to help, however she herself encountered some entrometrial issues and we have not been able to attempt a transfer.  It's the way the cookie crumbles sometimes but we will be stronger woman for the experiences we endure.  I'm not sure you will be necessarily see it like that at the moment tho.  Please be kind to yourself.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Fozi, I'm so sorry   

Hope the clinic has some answers

Kate x


----------



## Auntie Betty (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi ladies - haven't posted for a while on here as haven't really got started yet but just wanted to ask a quick question.  AF has started to warn me she is on her way and I know that I have to phone on day  1 to book the OST for day 3 - now thinking that day 3 might be Saturday or Sunday but can't be sure yet.  Do you think it is ok to phone on day one as that won't give them much notice if it is going to be sat or sun and do you think they are def ok with it being sat or sun??  sorry for waffle!!  What am i going to be like through all of this - getting really stessed just at the very initial stages!!!!!

  &    to all


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi 

Just a quick one to say to Fozi that I'm sorry it's not looking good - you have been through so much and life is absolutely c**p sometimes.  I know I can't change the outcome but I am thinking of you a lot and sending you much love.  You take good care of yourself 

Hello to everyone else I haven't forgotten you all, I still come on regularly to see how you are all doing.

Kellyxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Fozi-so sorry but you know you can get period type pains and spotting and still be pregnant, thinking of you 
Aunty Betty-don't worry about the OST, ring on day one and it will be fine, they're used to having to deal with the unpredictability of womens bodies!
AFM-only 4 follies on scan today, spoke to Dr A who felt it was unlikely that I would develop any others and its not clear whether I'll have IVF or GIFT. Bit gutted, really want a chance to try IVF. Does anyone know anyone who has conceived after GIFT?
It feels rather second best.
I hope everyone else is surviving!
Vicks


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Vicks, it might feel second hand but its still a potent treatment - a couple of year ago on this thread one of our ACU ladies conceived triplets!  

Stay positive, GIFT and IUI still mean giving mother nature a helping hand and sometimes less invasive treatments hold their own.

Good luck.

Fozi - thinking of you.


----------



## XBee (Jun 17, 2009)

Fozi, I could feel your sadness and know that there's nothing I could say to console. I'm sorry you have to go through so much but sometimes the trials and tribulations of life make the eventual victory sweeter. So hope you'll find the strength to carry on. You are still young and have lots of opportunities.

Things are thankfully uneventful at my end. I haven't posted much because we've been away and am also mindful of the moderator's reminder. But I'm still watching this board from time to time and rooting for some BFPs soon.

Thinking of you, love, XBee


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh Fozi hun, I am so, so sorry.  I totally know how you feel when you say that everything seems to go right for everyone else, I know it's so hard to be the 'different' one, but  these events, however hard make us all stonger women I'm sure, sending you a big hug andmuch love…
X
x


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Fozi my love - I am soooooooooo gutted for you.  I am afraid I can totally relate to the "why them, why not me" feeling.  It is really hard not to be jealous sometimes and although I know we are all genuinely pleased for success stories, there is always a little bit of the green eyed monster.  It sounds like your journey has been horrendous this time round.  All I will say though, is don't write yourself off until you have tested.  Remember Nikpix with her spotting and cramping and thinking it was all over and then a BFP.  There have been quite a few since I have been on here with the same story.  

Livity - Congrats on being PUPO.  Take it easy my love.  Your Ranieri story is just classic.  He made us crack up on one difficult ET by looking at the scan and making me promise not to wee on him!

Vicks - Dr A told me that I wouldn't have any more follies on my second scan the first time around and a couple more popped up at the later stages and produced mature eggies so don't give up hope yet.  

Kelly - lovely to hear from you and nice to know that everything is going well.

Auntie Betty - they do the OST over the weekends as well and if your af starts on a weekend you can phone first thing on Monday.  They will always fit you in for an OST.

Sorry but this is it for now.  You won't believe it but I am just recovering from Swine Flu so am off to bed.  

Love to all and will catch up with everyone very soon.

Cheers

Helen
xxx


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Not posted for a while, work has been busy and last time around I was on line constantly (before I found or gang) and so am trying not to spend lots of time on line, plus have been highly hormonal and so very negative!

Fozi - I am gutted, try to take some time out just for the 2 of you, could you get away for the weekend?? It sounds as though you had such a time of it with the drugs, but pleased that Dr A was supportive.  Try not to think of that stupid woman at work...we are here for you my love.

Livity - What a dram you had also...you did make me laugh out aloud with you Mr R comment.  I saw him walking around the clinic yesterday and made me chuckle again.  old my DH and he thought it v amusing also.  Congrats on PUPO....put your feet up and take it easy.

Hi Kelly and Miss T and of course eveyone else!!!

AFM - I went yesterday for my standard 2nd scan before FET on Tuesday, but they found that my lining had not developed as mush as they hoped for the blasts and so have upped my Progynova by double (2 of them to go up my wotsit!) and to return on Monday for a further scan, with likely transfer for a week on Monday, as needs to be day 6 or after (fingers crossed).  Here is my dilemma.... I booked all next week off work on hols  for TX and to rest, but now my plan is scuppered.  Any ideas on what I can say to work to take the following week off too??  I really don't want them to know what I am doing and I am with a new doctor surgery, so is unlikely to sign me off for something unrelated....?!

Love to all
Mim x

PS - Have been sooooo hormonal, think DH is very worried that they have upped the doses and that I will therefore be even worse!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All
Mim, 
Good luck with the upped doses- and good luck to your DH with the hormones  - It's all in a good cause- 

Have you got the time off as sick or holidays- is there any way you could pretend something v important's come up in your transfer week- memorial service a long way away(Ireland) - that you would like to go to and build holiday around and ask to swap your holiday- I know its awful to make up a death but it could be believable... that's my only cunning thought.

I'm going slightly mad on 2ww- have taken it really easy this week and someones cancelled on me today so think I will spend another day feet up on sofa.... willing my embies on... 
I'm also trying to limit FF time as i think I can get obsessional- I've made a rule I can only use laptop sitting at table- so I don't put on my tummy- its having limited success!!

Helen Hope you are feeling better- what stage of tx are you at now? 

Fozi- how are you hun?  

MissT, Tizzywizz, Xbee, Kellylou, Vicks have a lovely friday.

Auntie Betty good luck with your OST.

Bye for now 

Kate x


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Evening ladies

Sorry been unable to post as been trying to get my head round the unfairness of everything.

Fozi - I'm so so sad to hear your news hin.  We both had such high hopes.  I totally understand how you are feeling.  Take time and find the right people to talk too - I have found that some friends are more understanding than others.  Lots and lots of love to you xxxxx   

Livity - hope 2 WW going OK. Stay calm - it seems like a lifetime doesn't it!!

Mim - I would just book a few more days off. Sod work, we are all more important.  Keeping everything crossed for you  

Helen - hows things? Have you decided the next stage for you? Hope you feel better from the flu soon xx

Hello KellyLou and XBee - hope all going well  

Hi Cecelia, Tizzywizz, Vicks, MissT, Rex and anyone I have accidently forgotten 

AFM - since BFN been trying to cope but struggling. V tearful if I have to talk about. Think this is closure for us although if money was no object I would probably do it again - its all so hard.  We have our follow up on Friday

Lots of love 
K xxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Evening ladies!

7pm on a Saturday evening and lusting after a cold glass of white wine!
Thought would make contact with my T-Total friends on FF instead!

I'm day 11 today, so day 8 of stims. Scan yesterday was much the same, 4 follies but with a very teeny extra one on the left. All quite small, so seems as if i will need an extra day or 2 of stims. Next scan on Sunday. Finding it difficult to be positive, have just read through the poor responders thread and found it quite depressing!

Livity- I hope you're surviving your 2ww, i've taken the next couple of weeks off and to try and reduce stress over EC and ET if we get there. Not sure what I'm going to dowith myself!  

Aunty Betty- do you know when OST is yet?

Mim-hope the hormones are behaving themselves better-have to say i have been surprised at how ok i feel on these drugs-not sure if my DH agrees!

Fozi-thinking of you 

KJP- Its so tough that finances have to govern such major decisions, although thats the reality for most of us.Thinking of you and hope Friday goes ok. 

Everyone else hope you are all well and enjoying the weekend,

I'll be at the clinic tomorrow at 11am if anyone else is around,  

Vicky


----------



## mollythesheep (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi everyone, I was at the clinic this morning between 10 and 11.15 if any of you were there. 

Vicks, looks like we are in the same boat, except that I have only 3 follies.
But as I only produced 2 last time at least this time my expectations were low so I'm not that terribly disappointed any more. I will have my GIFT on Monday morning, am due to take my pregnyl very soon.
Mr R told me the reason for having GIFT is that with poor responders there is an assumption that the egg quality is not so good and they might not do as well in the lab as in utero, also fertilization rate is slightly better with GIFT which is important if you only have few eggs. So I decided to give it a shot, but what I don't like about it is that if it doesn't work I won't even know if the eggs have fertilized and what quality embies we produced. so from a diagnostic point of view it's not very valuable. So not entirely thrilled about the idea of not doing IVF, but at least I made it to EC this time (but only just).

fozy, I'm so sorry, you have been through so much over the last weeks. I know what you mean about being envious that things are so easy for others, I think all of us feel like that at times. For most people having babies is just something they do rather than something they have to fight for, but perhaps this will make us stronger in the end. It's just so hard to be disappointed again and again, sending you a big hug((())).

Very sorry you're feeling so down kjp, it takes a long time to get over bfns, please be kind to yourself and give yourself time to grieve.

Mim, can you make up something family related or a friend who needs support? I have given up trying to hide what I'm doing and tod my boss, but then he is my friend too, your situation may be different. It's always a difficult decision whether to tell work and if you can manage to hide it a bit longer that's probably a good idea.

Hope you've recovered from your swine flue and it wasn't too bad, helen!

Congratulations on being pupo livity, you're sounding quite chilled which is great.

I'll have to be at the clinic at 8am on Monday. Not too thrilled as I wanted to have accupuncture before and now I'm not sure there will be time. For those of you who had EC before, how do you feel afterwards? will it be ok for me to go home on my own afterwards if I take a cab? anything else I need to know?


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks Molly, hope all goes well tomorrow. Paul Serhal gave me the same explanation, which makes sense. I felt like you though that it lacks that diagnostic ability and when you have to make a decsion about whether to have another go or think DE, IVF would be a bit more helpful. Having said that I suspect if the good egg is there, GIFT is probably as good.
Still 4 follies and a small one that hasn't grown. AM waiting fpr E2 and LH levels before they decide whather EC Tue/Wed.

Hi to everyone else, Vicky


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies

Have just popped in to give you an update into what has turned out to be the most craziest time of my life.

After i posted that af had airrved (which indeed it had) i was sitting on the loo (    )  on friday which was my test date and i thought "what the heck, let me test anyway, just to confirm my  fears" so i did.................... and for the FIRST time in my life, i was actually looking at TWO lines on the pee stick instead of one!      i almost fell off the seat.
This was followed by calling the clinic and then having to go in for a blood test, i wasnt too hopeful as i was bleeding heavily.  Anyway, it turns out that i was def pregnant, but have now unfortunately miscarried as yesterday the levels had dropped too low.
I wasnt expecting the preg to continue as i had already stopped my meds (which i realy shouldnt have) and i had a full on period.  
The past 3 weeks have been the most stressful of my life, i cant tell you how sick i was due to the gestone and how stressed i was aswell.
BUT, and i know this may seem like an awful thing to say, right now, i am so greateful that i actually got pregnant in the first place! this is the first time in my life that i have had any indication that it CAN happen for me, and that on its own is enough for me. it may seem like a small thing, but honestly, for me, it HUGE! 

i  just wanted to say how much i have apreciated everyone's support and lovely messages. they have such a difference to me and kept me going when i have felt so low.
I feel really selfish just doing a "me" post, but i am still in shock and think i need to lay down for a while    
I promise to get back to normal in a few days.

Love
Fozi

p.s KJP good luck with your follow-up my lovely.     am thinking of you all the time.


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Fozi - wow what a mother of a rollercoaster you have been on for the last few weeks, I really feel for you. I am so thrilled though that you managed a chemical pg, it is a giant step forward to know that you can have an implantation and hope that has picked up your PMA for next time    are you goin for more FET or another fresh cycle??

KJP lovely to hear from you and so sorry you are still down after your BFN    thinking of you hun and really hope next time is it for you.

Hi to everyone else, just popping in but am off for dummy ET adn HyCoSy in New York on THursday, v scary but exciting!

love and   
C


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Fozi Bear my buddy,    So so sorry that it has not worked out for you this time but at least you know that it can happen, your womb is capable of having an embie implant, a huge step forward. Do not think that the outcome would have been prevented if you had stayed on the meds, it would be the same. Your reaction to the gestone sounds horrendous. This journey is a long one but you will get there. Stay strong.   

Pxx


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hi all
Fozi: am really sorry for what happened with you... but i wish this is a good sign and next time will be the time... please be strong, and am sure soon u will be a mom

vick67 and molly: are u going to the clinic this week??

SD: how are u? didnt hear from u. hope everything is ok

as for me, i already started my cycle. monday i had the biopsy and the dummy Et and it was last day of primolut.
wednesday AF showed. had a scan on thursday and started menopur on firday.
tomorrow i will be going for a scan and a blood test.
as for my stay in london, its not been this pleasant till the moment, i have has all sorts of bad luck... today i lost my credit card. the day i came i was subject to fraud. i booked an apartment online and came to find its totally fraud... 
so i dont know what is going on... i just hope that all the bad things are happening to the financial side of my life and all the rest will be positive.

hi to everyone else


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi all

Just a quick one as I am still hacking away here like some sort of committed smoker!

Fozi honey - I know what you mean about a chemical being good news.  I am delighted for you - it shows that pregnancy isn't a pipe dream at all and next time could be it.  Chemicals are frustrating but I know I prefer my chemical cycles to getting a negative.  Will you do fresh next time and therefore not have to go near the gestone.

KJP - I hope you are feeling better honey - I don't think anyone can understand the horrible disappointment unless you have been through it.  Hopefully you can scrape together the funds for one more try.

Mami - so sorry you have been scammed - not a good welcome back to London.  Try and keep calm about it and just concentrate on your cycle.

Paula - lovely that you are still on the boards.  Have you tried DHEA.  I know you asked me about a supplier - do you still need it?

Molly - hope all goes tickedy boo tomorrow.  I know what you and Vicks mean about not having the diagnostics but I really think embryos are better off where they are supposed to be rather than a test tube.  If I am allowed to go again, I will defo ask for my embies to be put back on day 2 or 3 rather than struggling on to blasto.

Vicks - that little follie might just come good.  I was told again and again that my small ones wouldn't make it and they got there at the 11th hour.

Livity - have you gone officially bonkers yet.  

Hi to Miss TI, Xbee, Tizzywizz, Sweetreams and everyone else.

Mim - I hope you have worked out a suitable excuse.  

Cecelila - how exciting that you are off for your first sojourn to New York  Good luck with the dummy et and hycosy.

AFM - off to see Mr R on the 30th for follow up so fingers crossed he will have some great ideas and let me go again.

Cheers

H
xxxx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies, sorry haven't been on for a while.

Fozi - Sending huge huge     .  So sorry for your sad news. Thinking of you and sending lots of love.  Great that you can get pregnant, I know that probably doesn't help much but it is a bit of positive news to cling onto.  Next time it will all be ok   .

Livity - congratulations on being PUPO.  Sending lots of    that you get your BFP and that the 2WW goes quick for you.

Aunty Betty - Really hope your OST goes great and results are fab   . Let us know how you get on when is it?

Vicks - sending huge     for your horrible dilapan experience.  Really hope your follies grow and your GIFT goes great   .

Messha - hope you get your insurance cover sorted out.  Welcome to the thread all the very best to you.

Kellylou - Hope you and your bump are ok

Xbee - hope you and your bump are ok too

Helenp01 -   so sorry you had swine flu I had it a few months ago its horrible. Hope you get well soon.  Take care hon.  hope your follow up apt goes well and you can get started again.

kjp - sending you a huge   .  Its so unfair that it all comes down to money for us girls to have our babies, so so unfair.

ceciliab -   .  Really hope thaqt your dummy ET and hycosy goes great at Cornells.

Mami78 - So sorry things have been very difficult for you  .  Sorry I haven't been in touch I haven't been very well, what with my car accident that shook me up a lot and then being ill with a bad cold and in bed haven't been up to meeting up.  Really hope your TX goes great  .  take carexx.

AFM - Got over my horrible experience with my HSG procedure, hoping that my body behaves it self with the "clomid" I have to take with IUI TX and doesn't have a reaction to that aswell.  Me and DH are counting the days until AF comes so we can get on with it all.  Should be arriving hopefully in 10 days time 23rd Sept.  fingers crossed.  Spent Saturday at my brothers 40th birthday surrounded by loads of babies, all very young and lovely, but found it rather hard  as kept reminding me what I still haven't got, but hopefully will have soon.  Trying to stay positive about it all.  Still hurts that DH is not going to be the genetic father but is slowly getting easier to come to terms with and make peace with and DH says he is all totally cool about it all, I seem to be finding it harder than him which is a bit weird..

All the very best to you all, hello to mim, fizzywizz, paulaleej and everyone else, hope you are ok

Lots of love
sweetdreamsxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Helen Hope the swine flu is easing- poor you.

Mami- what a horrible welcome to London   have you found somewhere good to stay now? Hope so- also hope your scan was good today. 

Fozi- I am so sorry it wasn't to be this time but as you say having those 2 lines is a positive sign- must have been such a mixed feeling for you. 
KJP - how are you? are you back at work?

Aunty Betty hope the OST gave you a good result. 

Vicks67 and Molly- hope those follies are growing well and being good quality- when will you know if it is definitley GIFT or IVF? 

Mim- how is your lining going- do you have an FET date yet? 

Sweetdreams- I know what you mean about getting your head round the sperm donor thing- when we were potentially preparing for it I found it harder than my DH- I think for me it was about wanting to carry my DH's child almost more than my own if that makes any sense. Hope it gets easier for you. 

Celia- hope you get to enjoy New York a bit- DH took me last year for my 30th and I loved it. 

I went this morning for my blood count to check that clexane not having bad effects. The nurse was lovely and wished me lots of luck- but I think its all just made me feel more nervous- while I'm finding it hard to wait I'm also dreading taking that test- 
It feels different to last time but I think that is the difference between FET and fresh as much as anything- have been feeling draggy feelings in my uterus area but think that could be after effects of tricky transfer- also felt queasy one day last week and yesterday and a bit today but aware that could be the drugs. Its so hard to balance being positive and realistic and I'm worried about myself if it doesn't work if that makes sense.   Also (sorry for the moan) havig told nurse I was finding gestone ok my bottom is now really achey and itchy feeling- bit like a bee or wasp sting. 

Lots of love to everyone else I haven't mentioned. Hope those with bumps are growing well. 

Kate x


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Girls

Kate - I was there this morning too!  1030 to 11ish....  Glad you are taking it easy, but it sounds as though that 2 WW 'antsiness' is starting take hold!

Thank you to all you ladies giving me work excuse suggestions, very handy to keep up my sleeve  

Had a nightmare of a weekend, one of my cats was run over and is now at the Royal Vet College, waiting for head swelling to go down, before they can do anything about her fractures and broken jaw, etc.  Poor girl, seemed to take most impact in her head, likely that she may lose one eye or be blind in it....so we are playing a waiting game at the moment, meanwhile she is on plenty of morphine for pain relief.

My scan today showed that the lining had reduced further, despite the high oestrogen dosage and so the cycle has been abandoned, so will return to work in a couple of days and have a follow up with Mr R on Friday.  It turns out that my lining reduced in my fresh (1st) IVF cycle, so it maybe that this accounts towards our unexplained infertility??  Sorry, this is has been a real me, me, me post!!

Love to all

Mimx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Mim, 

I'm really sorry to hear your cycle has been cancelled- have they suggested anything to help with your lining- do you have acupuncture- I have heard it can be very good with lining issues. How are you feeling? 

I think I was out of the clinic by 10.30- was seen pretty quickly as it was just a blood test. 

I hope your cat is on the mend and the swelling has gone down.

Good luck with your follow up

Kate


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi All,
Mim, sorry about your cycle being cancelled, it must be so frstrating for you and very sorry about your kitty too! I'd be devastated if it happened to one of ours.
Fozi-what a rollercoaster, but you're so right taking the positive away from what must have been a truely ghastly experience, lots of    for next time.
livity- the 2ww is worse than the treatment half the time, the mind games you end up playing with yourself   for a positive outcome for you.
Sweet dreams-glad you have recovered from the HSG, hoping AF arrives soon.
Helen-heres hoping that cough gets better soon, thanks for comment on the little follie-heres hoping!
Molly-hope everything went ok today   
Mami-I'm sorry your London experience has been so awful, have to admit the first time I came here as a student i ended up getting my bag and purse stolen. Hope th cycle proceeds well.

AFM-Its egg collecion tomorrow afternoon, so all will be revealed!
Love and     to everyone i haven't mentioned,
Vicks


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh Mim - what a horrible day.  I hope your little cat gets better really quickly - we have two and they are such a worry.  We never used to let them out but now do as they are happier but you can't help worrying about it.  I am so sorry you have had to abandon this cycle - I am sure the innovative Mr R will have some great ideas to increase your lining.  I know a few on here have taken viagra with great success.  Acupuncture also seems to work for me as well.  Evening Primrose oil is also said to increase eostrogen. 

Thinking of you hun.  

H
xxx


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Mim - what a horrible day for you.  I do hope your cat recovers.  I also suffer from lining problems so the docs have me on viagra, which does make my lining 'normal' - it grew bout approx 2mm - did the docs mention this?

Fozi - I'm sorry it was a MC, but as you say positive indeed that at least you know you can conceive and implant!  I'm not sure if this helps but I've been reading Dr Beers 'is my body baby friendly' - have the clinic mention the possibility of immunology tests?  

Livity - how is the 2ww going?  hang in there.  

KJP - how are you?

Miss T - good luck for this natural cycle 

XBee - good to hear all is going well for you 

Fozi - my dear - we're here if you need us 

Shelly, Julie, Peaches V, Auntie Betty how are you g


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

drats - PC went blink blink hence the incomplete post. here's part 2.

Just to finish off, I'm back from holiday, not any more relaxed tho.  So many things have been happening in my life that I'm thinking I should postpone this month.  

Just before I jetted off I suggested coffee - please do pm if you're interested.  I was thinking either after work or Saturday and probably at Neros at Chancery Lane (I think they do smoothies), is this ok?

Btw, I wanted to ask if anyone called up the clinic and booked scans before their AF arrived.  I keep trying for morning appointments but they never seem available... 

Fozi, fellow dilapan sufferer, I was just wondering if you took a day's holiday for this - I've got this to look forward to - yuck .

Best head off now, just in case my battery plays up again.  

Hugs to all and to everyone I've missed .


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All

Rex-I booked scans before AF- usually aiming for day3 so that if it was off by a day or so it would still be day 2 or 4 does that make sense- I thought that if it was really off i could always cancel, 

Would be up for coffee- i'm off work at the moment so am pretty flexible- evening would prob be better than saturday for me. Just let me know.
Mim- hope your cat is on the mend and that you are ok.
hope everyone else is well- I have added not sleeping particularly well to my list of 2ww ailments/symptoms/madness!! - that coupled with freaky dreams- last night I was in a lesbian relationship with my best friend from school- now not in touch and met a leopard on our doorstep that shook hands with me rather than attack because it knew I was on 2ww.   

K x


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

HI Ladies, 

Sorry I haven't been around for a while, 

Helen - sorry to hear you've had the dreaded flu, hope you're feeling better now, good luck for your follow up on the 30th

Mim - I'm so sorry about your cancelled cycle, I hope Mr R has an action plan for you.  Hope your cat recovers well hun, we have two beautiful cats too, treat them like our babies!

Livity - wishing you luck for OTD!!

KJP - How was your follow up hun?  Sending you big hugs… 

Vicks - good luck for EC today!!!   

Mollythe sheep - hope EC was ok for you

Fozi - I am so so sorry for your loss, but totally fab news that you got to implantation, next time will be the one for you chick!

Ceciliab - how fab that you are off to NY, yae, the ball is rolling!

Mami - I'm so sorry you've had a tough few days in London, hope you have found somewhere to stay now.

Sweetdreams - big hugs,   good luck hun…

Rex - hello!  Thanks hun, coffee sounds great, after work is better for me.

Hello to the rest of the gang, AF hasn't shown up yet so I've managed to sneak a holiday in, we leave tomorrow, am SO happy am in bad need of sun!  I'll catch up with you all when I get back.
X
x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi everyone - just popping in to bookmark the new thread.

Back from two weeks hols in Greece and Turkey (and struggling to cope with the grey and cold in London!), and it seems so much has been going on!

Sending massive  to anyone who needs it, and lots of  to those on tx and the 2ww.

    

Meesha - I had an HSG at Hammersmith paid for by Bupa and so I'll PM you more info, although hopefully you've already managed to sort it.  Most important thing is to say it's a diagnostic procedure as opposed to "treatment".


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Livity - thanks for the tip, I'll be calling them up tomorrow to book my scans and dilapan in.  I see that you're doing ICSI - its my first ICSI, and I'm really quite nervous.  Btw, you're dreams do sound freaky!  I think I've got it - does your friend have a leopard skin handbag that you were secretly eyeing up?  How is 2ww going?

Miss T - have a fabulous holiday, I would ask where you're going, but that can wait until your return.  

KD74 - I know what you mean about the horrible grey weather today, esp after the downpour today - it washed away any holiday feeling I had brought back with me. 

Coffee: I'm so very excited about this - shall we plan for sometime mid next week say Wed 23rd?  

I was wondering if anyone here has had any immunology tests/or suffers any.  I've just read Dr Beers 'is your body baby friendly' and I'm a bit worried cos it said that you may be susceptible if you suffer from inflammation or painful joints or anxiety attacks - I never made it to fertilisation so I now don't want to fail at the next hurdle (implantation).  Would just like to hear from anyone on this. 

Hope everyone is doing ok, sending    to all.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All, 

Hope everyone is well and not too soggy after today. I got completely caught walking from tube at 11.30am- got home put pj's on and haven't changed- am enjoying being cocooned in my house this 2ww but am going out tomorrow as have watched more tv than is good for anyone today!!

Rex coffee sounds good next week I will either be celebrating or need cheering up and would love to do that with some FFers and also put faces to names- wed is not great for me though as my Mum is staying- can you/anyone else make thursday?? On the ICSI front- my DH had TESE to get his sperm as he is paraplegic and out of 8 eggs 6 fertilised ok- this was with immature sperm so it can definitely overcome a lot. 

KD74  welcome back to rainy london  

Bye for now- sleep well.

Kate


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi All,
Kate-no such thing as too much TV, DH and I are hopeless adicts and have just signed up to getting the virgin digital TV in bedroom as well, so soon will be able to lie in bed in PJs and watch tele-luxury!
Rex-I'd be on for coffee too, have also got next week off work, hopefully will be taking it easy after ET.
MissT-enjoy that holiday, i'm sure you both need it
KD74-welcome home, the weather is truely miserable!
Ceceliab-good luck in the big apple!
AFM-had egg collection yesterday, very nice anaesthetic, could have slept for ages but they wouldn't let me! Too busy telling me to pee and drink tea! Well somehow Dr A managed to get 7 eggs out of my poor little ovaries. I was gob smacked, as really was expecting to go straight for GIFT. Apparently found one extra on the right and because my left ovary is always so difficult to view, there were more there than we had realised. So pleased, had call this morning and 4 have fertilised so now need to wait and see how they do. Am actually daring to be positive which is a bit worrying! Did allow myself a glass of wine, as reasoned follicles all drained and no embies on board so couldn't do any harm!  Anyway will keep you posted!
Love and luck to all, Vicks


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hey 
vicks: hope ur embies are doing great and all 4 of them will be ready to be transfered.
livity: when are u testing
Rex: i have done all the immunity tests... did a bunch of them, i did the first bunch in lebanon and when i came Mr serhal requested some more because i had 2 miscarriages. he did for me the ANA, anti thyroide and tumor necrosis factor and everything came back fine. let me know if u need anymore info about those tests. 
KD: hope u enjoyed ur vacation... isnt greece awesome?? i like the country a lot
Miss Ti: how are u doing? when are u planing ur FET?
fozi: how are u doing? are u better now?
SD: am really sorry about ur car accident... hope u are feeling better now. did AF show? what is the status of ur IUI

AFM: my E2 was high so they lowered my menopur from 300IUI to 125IUI. i did the first scan and i have 11 eggs between 12 and 14mm. and another 9 smaller, am not sure if they will catch up.
my EC should be around tuesday wednesday. And i think from now till than i wll be in the clinic each day as i am having the E2 checked daily.
hi to everyone else, hope u are all great


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Vicks that is awesome news about your eggs/embryos- will be willing them on to divide nicely over the next few days.   
I think wine is a v good idea between EC and ET- for exactly the reasons you say!!
Mami- good luck with the daily blood tests/scans- hope it all goes well for you and you have a good EC next tues.

I'm testing next tuesday- and am going to hold out till then as DH has booked the day off- and I figure if I have to keep going with the drugs till then it is better not to know in case of bad news- already have numb gestone bum and can't wear any trouser that do up at that level- which is leaving me with high waisted options only!!

Hello to everyone else- hope you are well- Rex/Vicks/anyone else can you do thursday rather than wed for coffee??

Katex


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Vicks- how are your embies doing? Hope you got a good call this morning. 

Hi to everyone

K x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

hello ladies, hope you are all ok

Mim - Huge huge     that your TX had to be cancelled.  So sad, really sorry hon.  Also really hope your cat gets better too  .

Livity - hope your 2WW goes quickly  .  What a weird dream.  I get having weird dreams recently aswell.  Wonder what your dream means!  hopefully that your going to get a BFP soon   .

MissTI - Really hope you have a great holiday  and AF shows up, probably will if your planning a romantic holiday, normally the way it goes... when you don't want it it shows up it does and when you do want it it doesn't.

Kd74 - Hope you ar ok.  Glad your holiday was good.  Yep weather in UK isn't great at cheering you up thats for sure.

Rex - I am not sure if this will help but I know that a girl called "bluebottle" on NOA thread had immune testing done prior to her 1st attempt at ICIS and it showed she had high TNFs IFNs and NHs so she had IVIG before her ICIS cycle which the ARGC did.  I asked Mr Serhal about whether I should have any immune testing done before I start TX and he said it is only done if you miscarriage, seems rather sad and a bit strange why cant they do it before you go through the heartache of that.  I know "bluebottle" is really pleased she had it before her TX so hopefully she wont miscarriage, think it costed her about £700 or so..    I would also be up for meeting next week with you and the other girls Wed or Thur I can do if thats any good with everyone else, I am not working at the moment so daytime I can do aswell as evenings?

Vicks67 - Fantastic news about your EC and going for IVF. Keeping everything crossed for you .  

Mami78 - Really hope your EC goes great hon   .  Sorry to hear you have to go to the clinic every day for scans.  hope that goes well for you .

Well AFM my AF is due next wed 23rd Sept so hopefully that will behave itself.  Hopefully IUI will be done around Sat/Sun 3rd/4th Oct as thats just before normal ovulation time but will have to see how the ultrasound goes and what the clomid does. Actually starting to look forward to it now as been waiting so so long for TX to start so just want to get on with it all now.  Does anyone know how I can manage to get Mr Serhal to do the IUI procedure or do you have to have whatever doctor is on call that weekend?? dont want crap doctor doing it!!!

Hello to everyone else. lots of love
sweetdreamsxxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi, sweet Dreams-I had the female junior docs doing my IUIs each time, which was ok as its not really that complicated. I don't know about Serhal but a friend of mine waited for an extra 4 hours just so Ranieri could do her IUI! It worked! You can but ask, but as the IUI will need to be done on a specific day theres always a chance that he will be otherwise engaged. Worth a try!
Kate-thanks for the positive vibes, embies seem to be doing ok at the moment, all 4 at 2/4cell stage, so they want to keep culturing them until there are 2 obvious winners. I'm amazed that we're even in this position, i didn't expect to get to IVF let alone have 4 little embies fighting it out.Heres hoping they continue! You surviving the dreaded wait?
Mami-hope egg collection goes well!
Rex- I spoke to Paul Serhal about immune issues. I don't think there is a lot of evidence one way or another but appears to be linked to poor implantation and recurrent miscarriage. They usually check thyroid autoantibodies as a surrogate and if positive may think about steroids. I'm not sure how much the thyroid antibodies cost as got mine done at work, but you wouldn't want steroids or IVIG without evidence of a problem as they're not without side effects. You could always ask for the blood test and see how you go.
Hi to everyone else!
Vicks


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi All, its nearly Friday - yippee!

Vicks - wow, great news on the division progress.  

Mami - you too, 11 good size ones - bingo! hope you're getting good news every morning now. 

Sweetdreams - we'll definitely be in the clinic a couple of times together (hopefully) these coming weeks, my AF is due either Sun evening or Mon.  

Guys, I'm so impressed that you're all so clued up on the immuno stuff.  Sweetdreams, I have to admit that I did not really understand your post, way too many tech words in it.  I just can't believe they don't do these tests as more routine (if only bout £700) but then again, as you say and as Dr S told me, only considered if one has had a MC.  

Coffee - lets, lets do Thursday, Livity, Miss TI (we'll be thinking of you on hol in the glorious sun - or will you be back by then?), Vicks and Sweetdreams - Cafe Nero at 6pm? you all ok with this?  Re the timing, don't worry if you're late, am happy to wait.  Don't want to be cliche, I won't have a pink carnation, I'll be the (not pregnant) chinese girl with glasses - can't miss me.  

Btw, thinking tv in bed and glass of wine is great, much better to be relaxed.  

    to all that i've missed.


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello everyone

Mim- i am so sorry that your cycle got cancelled. it must be frustrating for you, hope you have had some answers. How is your cat? hope its recovering. You mentioned it was at R.V.C? is that the one in potters bar? my father used to be a zoologist there (retired now) . its a fab place and i have many memories of wandering arond and visiting the animals there during my school holidays when i was little girl! (dont know why i thought you might like to know that!     )

Rex- have you had your dilapan yet? i had it under sedation so was pretty groggy for the rest of the day. i know that other ladies have had it done without and havent had much problems going back to work.  Looks like you have had lots of feedback re the immune tests. i had mine done just before this cycle. Mr.Sergal said to us that they dont usually do them unless a woman as had 3 failed cycles, but i think as they had not come up with any answers as to why i wasnt getting preg, he suggested we have them done. DH also had DNA sprem fragmentation test aswell.  they all came clear, but are quite expensive. if you think you may want to go down that road, i am sure that the Dr,s will let you go ahead with them.

Sweetdreams- in the past, i have asked Mr.serhal to do one of my transfers and 2 of my dilapans,infact he insisted on doing one of them! i am sure that if you request it beforehand, they will be happy to do your procedure if they are around.

Paula- thanks for your lovely message  

LivityK-    you dream sounded quite strange my dear!!  

Hello to Mami, Vicks,MissTi, Helen, Cecilia and the rest of our lovely gang  

AFM- am getting better, hae a few flare ups of the nasty rash now and then, but as long as they dont get too bad, i dont have to worry about going to a&e.
i would love to come and meet you all on thursday if thats ok? can i be a pain and ask if we could meet slightly earlier? say 4 or 5? if thats inconvenient for too many, i am happy to some at the allocated time. 
sounds really exciting, and i am a bit nervous aswell for some stupid reason!  

lots of       to all.
love 
Fozi


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

This is a ridiculous timed me post as I can't sleep- this 2ww is driving me mad- part of me just wants to test early (OTD is tues) and the other part of me is terrified of seeing a negative result- haven't had need to do preg tests except for last cycle as there is no way I can get preg naturally with DH- I'm quite scared of them... I'm going to be strong and wait for tues though... 

I think the scary thing is that I feel like something has happened but I'm worried it could be the gestone which I didn't have last time- boobs are definitely getting bigger and tender and have slight queasy feeling. Yesterday was my first really bad knicker checking day... 

Am up for Thursday could do 5 or 6pm- It will be really nice to meet you all but i know what you mean about nervous Fozi- like first day at school! On the pink carnation front I'm tall, long blonde hair size 16ish- oh and can only wear high waisted trousers due to sore gestone bum  . 

Have a good friday 

Kate x


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm new in this place, also a pacient at GRGH. 

Livity K, I think we met once, I was waiting for EC and you for an operation. It was early in the morning (june?) and no one had arrived to the clinic yet! So I was running up and down looking for someone to open the door of the basement.
I don't know how can you resist doing the test!!! But very brave of you. I wish you best luck.

After that, I got pregnant, but miscarried at 10 weeks. Now I'm going for FET. 
Anyone else doing FET?


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 24 hrs,

I remember you-that was a strange morning wasn't it. I'm so sorry to hear about your miscarriage- that must be horrible-  

I've just had FET, it was a lot less stressful than fresh cycle- which I got a BFN on, just not having all the stim drugs before is much nicer. There are a few other people having FET on here. 

have a good day- I'm going to stop watching tv and go and meet a friend- I'm turning into a total slob on this 2ww!!

Katex


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

well i'm absolutely new in these kind of forums and don'r really know how they work . 
i'll try to catch up with all the other girs stories.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 

If you put a post on the introductions section of the site one of the moderators will come and give you links and advice etc to useful areas-  otherwise just keep posting here- or there is a FET section if you look down the index page. 

hope that is helpful- I started posting just before my EC in june and have become quite an addict- my husband laughs at me as I never used to go near the computer! I just think it is really helpful to chat to people going through the  same things.

good luck 

Kate


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello girls hope all is good.

Livity -     sorry that 2WW is driving you nuts and you are finding it really hard to cope with, I am sure it will drive me barking mad too.  Keeping everything totally crossed for you and sending you lots of PMA  .  Great that your boobs are bigger and sore, sounds really positive hon. x

Vicks - How are you doing? Thanks for the advice about Mr S.

Rex - Sorry my message confused you, sort of confused me too, basically she had blood tests done to check for natural killer cells which is all to do with checking that your immune system (your blood cells) do not attack the embryo and cause reoccurring miscarriageS.  She found that she did have high levels of killer cells hence the reason she had IVIG before ICIS TX. However, think the jury is out on whether its worth having these tests done before any TX and miscarriages or whether its just something else to worry and stress about!! who knows!!  

Thur next week at 4, 5 or 6 is ok with me (not bothered as not working) Is it still Cafe Nero at Chancery Lane Tube station, don't want to be waiting at the wrong cafe Nero? I am 5.5 sort of a bit slimish now lost 3 stone 4 lbs, very long brown/blondish thick curly hair.  I am nervous too in case you all laugh at me, also very worried I might go up to a non FF complete stranger and ask if they are fozi, vicks, livity, rex etc and they look at me as though I am nuts... .  

Fozi - Think we are all nervous about meeting up, think its understandable .  But sure we will all have a great time together  .

Hello 24hours, welcome to a very friendly thread, wishing you all the best with your TX.

Hello MissT, kjp, helen, mim, mollythesheep, ceciliab, mami hope you are all ok.  a\Z

All the best have a great weekend

Lots of love
sweetdreamsxxx


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

hello sweetdreams73,

thanks for the welcome! 
i also tried 3 times the iui with donor, and got pregnant once (chemical). i had some problems with the clomid though, making my linen thiner, but i was at another clinic, and i'm sure in this one they take much better care of it. once, in the other place, i even had it done for a trainee nurse . I have a friend that works in a lab and says that the most important thing -with sperm quality- is that they put it exactly in the right place. i believe they are really good in this clinic, so wish you very good luck.  
when will you have your IUI? 

LivityK, the 2ww is just horrible! i've already done it 4 times and i'm terrified of the next one. we have saved a week's holiday to scape away just in case i go crazy (which i probably will). I know you don't want to move at all just in case... but try to keep yourself busy, go shopping, cook something that takes ages... are you working? (that helps)

i guess i'll have FET at the end of the month, depending on the ovulation (i'm going natural cycle and have two 5 day embryos) and also depending on how they thaw. 
Have any of you had their embryos thawed? I'm a bit worried because i just have two, although they are good quality 3AA and 3AB


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 24hr, 
My two embies that were defrosted were exactly the same grades as yours- and they defrosted fine, rehydrated and started hatching- by 2.30pm just before transfer they had  both been regraded as 6BB- which the embryologist said was fine, still good quality I was just happy they had kept developing.

hope yours are similarly active post thaw!! 

and I hope mine have done their stuff and implanted nicely!!

have a good weekend

Kx


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

you too. i think i'll turn off the computer, otherwise i won't be able to stop looking at this 
sorry for my english, it's not the best!
have a nice weekend you all


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello ... new here and I know there is board for new people and IUI, but I really wanted to hear from people at the same clinic as me.

I know that with my AMH profile this is all a long shot, but am feeling a little disgruntled about the clinic - having waited in vain for my doctor to call me back this evening. I feel they were quite positive about me when I first arrived, with my 'good' FSH result. Since the ORT, however, the doc has lost interest (and hope) - and I am left feeling that they were only going to be nice to me if I was going to prove a good statistic for them. At least they haven't shown me the door. But the treatment is due to start soon, and no one seems to be able to tell me about the costs or my prescription - and I need to order the drugs soon so that I don't end up having to pay clinic prices, which are about twice the best quote I have had so far. 

Frustrated and disheartened. Has anyone else had a similar experience from the staff at CRGH?

mm


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi All,
missmunro-Sorry you're feeling troubled. I have to say I've never had a problem with the clinic calling me back when they said they would, even if its very late. My AMH and FSH profile very similar to yours and only had 2-3antral follicles which puts me at low risk of success. Having said that, just managed to get 7 eggs and 4 fertilised and they've been nothing but positive and I certainly don't think they would be swayed by those results. This whole process is so stressful and sometimes you can't get the reassurances you really want. Drugwise, I got them to print out my script and then rang around, got them eventually from central homecare who were very effivient and got them there very quickly. Hope you feel better soon.

24hours-welcome!
livity-what a nightmare this 2ww is, 545am! Hope you're feeling better, it isn't too long til tuesday now, fingers crossed  
sweetdreams-look forward to meeting you, 3stone weigth loss is fantastic, i've put on about 2 stone in the last year, mainly because of ttc.
Rex, thursday at 5or 6pm fine as also not at work. I am thinking of a quick trip to Manchester which is the only thing that might stop me. Whens your dilapan booked for?
Fozi-hope you're doing ok, did you get any feedback from the clinic yet?
Mami/MissT/Molly and ayone else-hope you're all pootling along nicely.
AFM-had ET today. 3little beans transferred back, 2 x6cells and 1x5cell, quality good for one and ok for others. Relatively painless procedure apart from the bladder being fit to burst and having to wait an extra hour and a half. Anyway can only keep fingers and legs crossed now!
Anyway, hope yo all enjoy the weekend!
Vicks


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

hi missmunro,
i have a price list for all the medicines. just ask me if you know wich one you are having.
is it your first treatment ever? if you start at the end of september, you still have plenty of time.
stay positive  they are really good and for my own experience, the worst thing that can happen to you is that you stop trusting the clinic.


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello fozi, rex, livity, mami, helen, miss TI, kd74 and anyone else I have forgotton, hope you all having a great weekend

24 hours - thanks for your message and information .  Wow trainee nurse thats really frightening.  Glad you have now changed clinics, sure CRGH will make your dreams come true  .  My AF is due Wed next week and then IUI will probably be around 3/4th Oct I presume, but dependant on ultrasound results of course.  Really hope     that your FET goes great at end of the month.

Missmunro - So sorry you are having problems with the clinic .  I would suggest you insist on speaking with Mr Serhal (boss of clinic) and I am sure if you explain whats going on he will be able to support you and tell you what you need to do etc.  I have found the staff and clinic really good, although I did have an initial problem at the very beginning of being with CRGH with one of the junior docs and I spoke to Mr S about it all and he sorted it all out and now I see him for all my apts and feel much more confident and happy.  Although I do still worry about stuff, but thats me I am afraid, I find it hard to let go and trust others rather than me being in control all the time. Really hope you get some support and help soon  .

Vicks - Fantastic news that your ET went great on Friday, sure your embies are nicely snuggled up in their new home and very comfy .  Sending loads of     that it all works out perfect and you get your BFP and that 2WW goes real quick for you hon .

AFM - trying to stay completely calm and positive about everything working out with our first IUI but really struggling today, think I am just premenstrual.  Worrying about everything which could possibly go wrong going wrong which is completely nuts as the clinic are great and staff are very good and it is a simple procedure at the end of the day so must try to just relax and trust it will all work out for the best.  I am worrying that my body will have a reaction to the clomid I am worried that they might do the IUI too soon or too late and wont work properly and worrying about how nuts I am going to go on 2WW and then worried about what I should and shouldn't do on 2WW as well.  As not sure whether to just do nothing or just carry on as normal.  ahhh..... must stop worrying I am driving myself nuts already and TX hasn't even started yet.  Sorry girls, feeling a bit better now, just needed to get all the worries out and stop bottling it all up I guess.  Sure I will be feeling hopefully more positive tomorrow..

lots of love
Sweetdreamsxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Have just come back from our supposedly relaxing weekend by the sea at DH's parents- they are away and we went down partly to see DH's gran and partly to relax- it was not to be. 

Firstly we got there- got in fine- DH is a wheelchair user and goes up to the back of the house on a platform lift ( its on a hill) all working well, we then decided to go out and get fish and chips on the sea front as it was such a lovely evening, all fine until the platform lift safety bar froze at the bottom and DH had to limbo out- we then couldn't get lift to go up or down- couldn't get hold of DH's dad- so decided to go out anyway and think what to do over dinner. Decided best plan was to try lift one more time and then ambush strangers to help DH up the other side of the house which has three steps then a v steep path. Found slightly surprised group of people  on seafront who helped us in- obvously I couldn't help due to 2ww so had to pretend I had bad back!

At about 9pm DH's dad phoned from greece and tried to talk me through fixing lift- after about half an hour scrambling round the bloody thing in the dark we found the override button cunningly hidden and managed to get it going. all good saw last five mins of strictly. 

This morning got up and found that having carefully packed all drugs I had forgotten to pack syringe for the gestone! AARRRGh- big panic. DH suggested I go to a pharmacy and buy one- found one went and found that they don't sell syringes for needles without prescription- must have sounded like desperate druggy pleading with them to give me a syringe for a needle,( although DH has just sweetly pointed out that I'm not thin enough to be an addict ) I phoned clinic at this point and had to wait 1 1/2hrs for them to get back to me. We couldn't just pack up and go home as we had Dh's 93yr old gran and some family friends coming to lunch. Clinic finally phoned back just as I was finishing cooking and trying to have polite conversation and thankfully said it  would be ok to take later. Still didn't feel too calm as have felt crampy all day and felt like I was rushing Grandmum when she really likes her sunday out of the home. Also thought everyone must have thought I had a bladder prob as was obsessively knicker checking too.... Finally left to come back at 5pm and found bloody Boris Johnson had shut London for bikes so it took us twice as long to get home. Anyway I have now been jabbed and am slowly relaxing..... Dh btw was wonderful and calm through the whole day. I love him.

Sorry for the long me rant- Hope everyone else is well- Vicks hope you have had a lovely relaxing weekend and your embies are snuggling in well. 
Sweetdreams hope you are ok- it is all anxoius making. 
Really looking forward to meeting people on thurs- what time are we going for. 

Have a good week- 2 sleeps to go till test date!! Can't believe i have held out. 

Kate x


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello CRGHs

Just dropping in from the IUI boards where I have taken up residence but as I'm a CRGH girl, I thought I should say hello. Probably been rubbing elbows in that busy old waiting room.

Had my 1st IUI with Dr Ranieri yesterday... so we'll see. I found him a bit funny, lovely at the first consult but yesterday when he came in to do the thing it all felt a bit routine. He didn't even bother to work out my name, just referred to me by surname, which at the price I'm paying I thought it could be a bit more personal?? No, I'm not expecting Barry White on low in the background, but I just felt like I'd interrupted his lunch! Maybe it was because it was Saturday. Anyway, just having a moan, none of that really matters, just the result.

Good luck, good luck 

xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Gelatogirl,

Just wanted to say hello generally and also specifically because you are the first person on here I've seen who also has a paraplegic husband. My DH was injured in 2003- his level (T9 and secondary break at T12/L1) means we had to have TESE and ICSI. We've also seen Dr Ranieri- I think he's great but i know what you mean about the mixed thing- after our first negative on the follow up and discussing FET he asked if there was any chance I could have concieved naturally in the interim- I did feel like screaming the probs with that are kind of the reason we're here!! But when its mattered like on my difficult transfer he's been fab. 

Wishing you loads of luck with your IUI, 
Kate


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello and thanks for responses, sorry I was feeling so dejected. I am also in the process of moving to Paris (came on the weekend) and feeling much better after enjoying a sunny Sunday by the Eiffel Tower surrounded by lots of happy people with their children.

Yes, it's my first treatment ever. I know from the nurse that I will be taking a high dose (300iui) of Menopur, and then two doses of Pregnyl. She said 500, but I think she must have meant 5000. She said 4-5 doses of the Menopur, depending on how it goes. The website says you take the stimulation drugs every other day, so I guess that adds up. 

The problem is that the companies that supply the drugs seem to need the original prescription. So if the doc manages to get it written and sent today (unlikely I think), I will have it Tues or Weds - I then need to sent it on so that I have the drugs in time for treatment starting next Monday. The cheapest quote I have had has been from [email protected] - about half the clinic's price. 

Anyway, I have decided not to stress about it. Worst case, I pick up the prescription on Monday morning, head over to Shadwell pharmacy and come back to clinic with the drugs. 

Also feeling better for supportive messages, so thanks!

mm


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Missmunro- 
glad you are feeling more relaxed- I also love paris- lucky you to be moving there- I lived there for 3months when I was 21 and it wasn't long enough.

There is a pharmacy on Tottenham court rd right by Warren st tube- the Grafton pharmacy where I have got my drugs and think the prices are reasonable. One of the nurses told me about it, I haven't done loads of comparison but its definitely a lot cheaper than the clinic. Might be worth giving them a call. 

have a good day

Kate


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

hello, everyone! I hope you had a lovely weekend

sweetdreams73, you will do just fine  . IUI is really simple. with the pregny injection you will ovulate exactly 24-36 hours after, so really, don't worry about that. the timing will be 100% fine. and it's quite bizarre to react bad to clomid 

livity k, WHAT-A-WEEKEND . I once forgot my syringes as well and run into my GP (who didn't know i was on treatment) to have my injections done. they were very comprehensive, so that's another emergency tip. i'm already nervous for you. i hope i get nervous about all of you girls so i'm not too hysterical abouut myself.

gelatogirl, i was at the clinic on saturday for my husband to sign some papers and they told me they were really busy downstairs. that may explain... i really wish you best luck 

missmunro, just a coincidence but my brother was in paris this weekend asking his girlfriend to marry him in the eiffel tower restaurant!!! my husband is half french so we go there a lot. it's a great city to live in. i'm sure you'll be able to get the medicines on time anytime. 

anyway, thanks to this place i have found out that you can get the medicines cheaper! i had no idea, so if it fails for me this time, i'll take the advice. 

i have to go in a while for another scan, just to check i have not ovulated (i hope so) and hopfully have my FET at the beginning of next week


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hi everyone
hope u are all great
SD: is AF there yet dont worry about clomid, it doesnt cause anything, i never heard of anyone getting anyside effects (Except headach) u are gonna be totally fine. for me it was ok with the clomid, my lining kept the same, but i had a small cycst after 2 rounds of clomid, something i never had in my life. but dont worry, u are in good hands.

Livity: oh am sorry for the messy weekend, hope next weekend u will be celebrating ur bfp and cheering up for the past weekend as well, are u planing to take an hpt soon?

missmunro: oh ur lucky to move to paris... i adore the city... i can never get enough of it. each time i go i need to go again  i sent u a PM concerning the medecins.

24hr: welcome on board. can u PM me the list of medecin u have. i still need to buy the gestone and clexane 

fozi: how are u doing? hope u are getting better

helen: hi, how are u?

hi to everyone else, hope u are all ok

AFM: i had a very active weekend with the cycle. Mr serhal called me on friday evening, saying that my E2 was out of hack and asked me not to take any menopur that day, and i that i had to go saturday for a scan and a blood test. i was so scared that they might call the cycle of. sat Mr ranieiri did my scan and i had 29 follicles most of them were almost mature (17 to 20mm). he called me in the evening advising to do one last menopur and asked me to do the pregnyl sunday night.
my retreival is tomorrow, so am quite exited.
am happy the cycle was shorter than i expected, i can fly home a couple of days earlier 
thats it for me, will keep u posted


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

GESTONE 50mg- 10 pound/dose
CLEXANE 20mg- 5 pound/dose
sorry i'm that short, but i'm running late.


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi All, Hope evryone is well!
mami-29 follicles! thats fantastic-you're like an egg factory! Good luck with EC

Livity-you managing to hang on-good luck tomorrow! After your post about forgetting syringes, i dreamt i did the same, went away without my clexane, weird!

Missmunro-my first IUI was the same as your planned cycle, menopur/pregnyl-it was quite scan intensive, but fine. Drugwise I just got them from the clinic for the IUIs wasn't quite as tuned in at that point and also the doses are nowhere near as intensive as for the IVF, where had menopur.gonalF(thats jolly expensive!) and clomid! I got a quote from the grafton pharmacy on TCR, he was quite expensive for the IVF drugs and that was witha 10% discount for working at UCLH. Theres a lot of cheap drug threads, if your struggling.
Gelatogirl-welcome! with regards to the bosses, ie serhal and ranieri, i think they are there when you need them and all the results are discussed regularly. I have barely seen Paul Serhal, he came over after egg collection and said well done and then just before transfer to say'get three put back in! a decsion we had made earlier with embryologist, other than that have seen much more of Dr A.
Sweetdreams-try not to worry about the IUI, they put as much care and attention into that as they do with the IVF and I felt had more scans during the IUI than the IVF in the end. Also as 24hours said, its timed to the pregnyl injection as well, so timing shouldn't be too much of an issue.
24hours-good luck for your FET!
Fozi, Helen, Rex and co hope you're all doing ok

AFM-ok on 2ww so far, but very early days, still have a heaviness in my pelvi region but no other symptoms. Got a call this morning to say the remaining embie became a blastocyst and so can be frozen, whic was a surprise-now we have to go and sign consent forms for storage as we didn't bother before because didn't think i would be in a position to freeze anything. Hopefully the ones in utero are doing there stuff as well!

Vicksx


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone ... maybe I'm being a bit of a control freak, but I do feel that there is a lot of information that is missed out. When I asked the doc what the treatment protocol would be he rattled it off impatiently (ie find out when you get there) and I, distressed because I just had my ORT result, was too confused to know that I didn't have enough information. I have also been reading Alice Domar's book, and one of her points is that you have to take charge of your own treatment - be informed, understand everything, be in a position to make decisions and choices. 

So, I sent an SMS to the doc on Friday (though he had managed to not give me his mobile no as he conveniently didn't have any cards on him at the time of my consultation) saying that I had left a message for him to call me and would he please call me back on Monday. He did so first thing, sounding a bit flustered. He says the prescription will be in the post to me today. I am still sceptical - as the last letter he drafted for me took a week to get to me from the day it was dated. He also said it is the nurses who usually deal with prescriptions (ie don't bother me) - though I had been through a rigmarole with accounts who told me to speak to a nurse who, confused herself, told me to speak to accounts ... I felt bad getting ratty with the nurse, who sounded quite sweet, but really ...

I might consider, as recommended, asking to switch doctors. I'm reluctant to name him in a public forum, but if anyone is choosing clinics I can provide more info by personal mail.


----------



## happyhay (Sep 17, 2009)

Hello,

I am also at ACU. I am doing my first ICSI cycle due to male factor and I hav ehad my OST, HYcosy & transfer which all went fine  
I am on Primolut at the moment and I start Suprefact the nasal spray on Friday. So far, I am impressed with the clinic and find everyone to be very friendly. I am having my ER on Monday October 19th. So far I have been with Dr A but I would really like Dr S to do this and the transfer.

Really looking forward to getting to know all of you and good luck!

Hayley


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

hi missmunro
I had the same feeling with my first treatments. everytime i left the clinic (the other clinic) i realised that i had forgot to ask something. it's true that you have to take control of the situation (and we are used to it), but every case is different and the circumstances change all the time, even during one only treatment. you won't ever get to always know all about it. what i did was to write down all my questions so i would not forget to ask anything. i hope that helps for you.

the other thing is that doctors are really busy. i'm with dr A and i always see him doing scans, seeing other couples, running up and down, etc. i don't have his phone either but every time i need to know something regarding the medical part of the treatment i leave a message for him and he always calls me back when he can. nurses are for medication, laboratory for embryos and admin for prices, letters, etc. you will get what you want more quickly calling the right person. I think there is a new nurse, and maybe you have just been unlucky for she didn't know how everithing works. 

happyhay, wellcome and very much luck!

livityk, how cheap are the drugs in that farmacy you say? I mean on average... I'll be on gestone, clexane and steroids after FET


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi All, my goodness I've missed a lot!

24hrs - you sound like you will be having as much more fun than me after ET - I'm only on painful clexane

Hayley - welcome! you're in good hands at CRGH.  

Miss Munro - Hi, I know its pretty frustrating when you have questions or want something simple doing and it takes a while, especially considering the amount we are paying, but honestly all of the staff there are pretty good, I've never had to wait more than a day for them to call me back.  Unfortunately, for it to work, its as 24hrs says - you got to speak to the right person, nurses for prescriptions and docs for the Qs.  

Vicks - well done, one on ice, nice one.  Its always feels great to have a back up plan, not that you will need one.  I think you're in the hardest bit now, the 2ww.  Are you on clexane, gestone or anything?  

Mami - 29! thats a record, I'm sure and all a v good size.  You must be very ouchy feeling at the moment.  super job you lil hen!  

Sweetdreams - hoping your AF comes soon.  Don't worry about your IUI, it will be absolutely fine.    

MissMunro - I hope you got your drugs sorted, sounds like a lovely weekend in Paris.

Gelatogirl - welcome, sorry to hear that it was an akward IUI, best thing now is just to relax and enjoy the 2ww.  

Livity Kate, oh dear what a stressful weekend you had.  Its test day tomorrow and I'm so excited for you.  Do post and let us know tomorrow.  Thinking of you and sending you bucket loads of      

Girls, I'm so very much looking forward to meeting you all on Thursday. Just to reiterate for any newbies or anyone else who would like to join us - we're meeting (for the first time - so we're all nervous) this Thursday at Neros (by Chancery Lane Tube) at bout 5.45pm, 6pm.  Don't be shy, all welcomed.  As I said before I'll be the Chinese girl near the front.  Livity, Sweetdreams, Vicks really looking forward to chatting to you and having a laugh. 

Well, I'm in the clinic tomorrow for my dilapan, so if you're around do give me a poke.  I hope I'm not too zoinked out with the pain.  

Hugs all


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

I am very very nervous- tomorrow all will be clear so hopefully I might see you at the clinic tomorrow Rex- I'll be the one with the big grin and the hubbie in a wheelchair- if I'm not there it obviously hasn't gone to plan. 

To nervous to do many personal but masses of love luck and good things to everyone. 

AARGGGH!!!!!  

looking forward to meeting people on thursday.

kate x


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hey rex and livity: what time will u be at the clinic?

i should be there for my ER at 8... i guess its too early for u
and am so happy coz Mr. serhal will do my ER 

i am not sure if i can join u thursday as i might be in lion king. my friend got the tickets, am not sure what time. but if i am free will defintly make it


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Well, we're gutted it was a negative for us again. I tested when i woke up needing the loo and now I can't sleep- I just feel so sad. bloody gestone- giving me all the symptoms- I really thought it had worked this time. It felt v dif to fresh cycle. 

I obviously won't be at clinic today but am looking forward to meeting people on thurs- just sad its not with happy news. 

hope other people have better news today. 

Kate x


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

hi livity, i'm so so so sorry  . i know how it feels like. there is not much i can say to help, but i just hope you have the courage to start thinking on a new try. it helps for me   statistics are on your side now, so next time has to be the one.
have you got any embryos left?


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Thanks 24hrs- am pretty upset, 
We have an appointment tomorrow at 11.30 with Ranieiri to discuss what's next- we do have three embryos left so could do another FET- 

think I want to do tests to see if there's any immune issues as seemingly everything has been good and no preg... If its fine then I'll happily put it down to chance, but I just want to know if there's any probs before we use next embies. 

K x


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

hi livity k
i did some tests last month, because i got pregnant twice but miscarried both times -horrible, really-.

I had karyotype test (200pounds) to see if there's something wrong with my cromosomes, and phospholipid test (100pounds) to see if theres something on my blood that makes implantation difficult. everyting was fine. you can also do the Natural Killer Cells. and because of the miscarriages, i'll be having steroids as well this time. they say it helps with inmuno-problems. not that they found any, but just in case.

don't worry too much, sure you all perfect. i think it was just bad luck this time. but as i said before, statistics will be on your side next time. i know you won't feel like it, but do something tonight with friends. in fact, if you wanto 2 tickets for a flamenco concert i have 2 left. DIEGO EL CIGALA is very famous in spain, here's the link http://www.unionchapel.org.uk/pages/visitor_information.html
let me now asap


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies hope all is ok

Rex - Really hope your dilapan goes great today  .  Really looking forward to meeting you on Thursday.

Mami78 - Really hope your EC goes great today   .  Hope you can make thursday be lovely to meet up if you can.

Livity - So sorry your holiday was so so difficult.  Oh hon I am so so sorry for your sad news, and really hope you find out from Dr R why it didn't work this time. Great you have some embie frosties.  huge hugs      .  Look forward to seeing you in person on Thursday so can give you a real hug.  Thinking of you and sending you lots of love xxx

gelatogirl - sorry that Dr R was not very supportive or personal  ... men ahh........  They are so so busy that they forget us girls need some reassurance and support through all this.   .  Really hope that your IUI goes great and you get a BFP  .

Missmunro -   that things are difficult for you.  Really hope that it all works out for you and you get your prescription sorted  .  Try not to stress hun, they are a great clinic and do know what they are doing.  Sure it will all work out ok.

Happyhay - Welcome to the thread, hope everything works out great for you with your TX   

24hours - Sorry for what you have been through already    When are you due to start TX again?

Vicks - really hope all goes great on your 2WW  and goes quick  .  Look forward to seeing you on Thursday too.

Hello to everyone else I haven't mentioned hope you are all ok and wishing you all the best

AFM - Hoping AF is going to arrive either today or tomorrow so we can get on with our 1st IUI.  Thanks girls for all your reassurances and sweet messages.  Feeling much more positive about it all now.  Focusing on the end result now.  Looking forward to seeing all those able to meet up on Thursday, I will probably try and be at Cafe Nero at 5.30ish as want to try and avoid rushhour as much as I can on the tubes.  I will be the one reading the book with long curly thick blondish/brown hair.

Lots of love and hugs

Sweetdreamsxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Sweetdreams and 24hrs-

Thanks so much for your lovely messages- 

24hrs the ticket idea was so kind but i think I might try and go out locally as we are in south london- I'm not very good at loud music especially if I'm feeling wobbly!  Hope you enjoy the concert though.
Are you coming to cafe nero on thurs? 

sweetdreams- I'll prob get there at 5.30 too so see you then. 

Kate x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Kate, so sorry-you must be feeling so let down, but trynot to be too disheartened because for as devastating as it is, it is still early days and statistically the average is something like 3 attempts. spend some time with DH who sounds really lovely and enjoy a glass of wine in south London. We're in Streatham Hill by the way, anywhere close? lots of hugs and see you on Thursday   

Sweetdreams -where is AF when you want her? hoping she gets here pretty smartish!

Rex-good luck with the dilapan! Hope you don't end up on the floor with your legs in the air, like me!

Mami-good luck with EC!The anaesthetist is a right card!

Welcome happy hay!
Hi to everyone else,
AFM-am looking for things to do to relax that are safe during 2ww, any ideas?

Vicks


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Vicks 
Thanks for your message- we are in between Brixton and Clapham North so very near Streatham- we're just going to go to Dulwich for lunch now- 

How is your 2ww going? have you had acupuncture i have seen a lovely woman who works in Clapham or beckenham- I think you can have massage but not certain oils- 

Do you know the Abbeville rd (just off south circular before Clapham south)- there is a clinic there called the Awareness centre that does loads of alternative therapies and also quite a lot of people who know their stuff with fertilityt- might be worth giving them a call. 
I've been there quite a lot and its very nice about £50 a treatment on average- which I think is quite standard for London.

good luck

kate


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

I know abbeville Rd well, when we first moved into the area we lusted after moving there but couldn't afford a hut! Actually off there this pm, so will look. Thx for tip, enjoy lunch!
Vicks


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi, oh Kate I'm so sorry for you, I really did think I wd cu here today. Oh Hun, that's just pants! if, u need us we're here for u so do feel free to scream at life n its unfairness.  sending u a very big hug am thinking of u. 

Re my Dilapan - Only another hr to go before seaweed can come out. Surprisingly not so bad time round, in fact only side effect is a slight headache. 

Will b back on tonight.


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

hi rex,
indeed i'll have lots of fun with the medicines . they are just trying to avoid another m/c, wich i really don't know if i could bear it. that's my biggest fear now. getting preg and loosing it again. but, LET'S STAY POSITIVE!!!
i don't know whats a dilapan. i cannot find it in the thesaurus. seeweds? i don't understand anything   

Mami - 29 follicles . i've never heard anything like that.  i'm sure you can freeze a lot on blastocites so you can try and try and try... for less, wich is very good. i hope everything goes well in the EC. keep us informed.

sweetdreams73, i'm in fact about to ovulate. i have a scan tomorrow and i think they will then decide the time for the FET. I've made my calculations and think i'll have it on monday or tuesday.

vicks, when will you know something? in my previous 2ww I went a lot to the cinema, rented funny movies, cooked everything on my book and had always positive music on, like MIKA'S LOLLIPOP. it makes you feel like dancing and stop thinking. I also organized a party for my friends for after the 2ww, so i spent a lot of time on the phone and internet. what else... if you haven't read them, you can get MILLENIUM (3 books) and TWIGHLIGHT (3 books). this last one is rubbish, literary speaking, but it's catching to the max.

livity, the concert is quite melodic, not loud at all. just piano with old romantic latin songs, sung in a flamenco way. i will not insist, but if you finally change your mind, just let me know. you can listen to it in I TUNES. the disc is called DOS LAGRIMAS and the singer DIEGO EL CIGALA. i live in the south as well!
whatever you decide, just make sure you'll be busy, with more people and -almost imposible- have fun!

i think i'll go to the café nero, why not!


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hey girls
thanks for ur wishes it really meant a lot
livity: am really sorry hun, but did u try more than one test sometimes they give a false negative, so no harm in testing again, u never know...

rex: hope ur diaplan was good and it didnt hurt.
SD: yay AF is almost there. i promise u tomorrow will do my best to join u apparently my friend booked for lion king at 2 PM, so i guess i can make it. 
vicks: u are testing this week right?
24 hours: hope everything is great with u

AFM: EC was great, u will be surprised to know that i felt nothing at all, not even a slight pain  the biopsie made me feel worst than the EC... i asked the Dr if he really did it  
i had 15 mature eggs, the remaining 14 were still small and they said 15 is a great response and explained that the fact that i stimulated fast didnt leave time for the other 14 to grow... but thanks god at least for having this much ...
i will start gestone today and tomorrow will start clexane, baby aspirin and progynova.
thats it for me, now living for those morning calls to get the report about my babies  i hope all the 15 will fertilize and i will have great embies

kisses to all


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Livity I'm so sorry that it was a BFN, sending you a big  , you take good care of yourself.

Mami - good news about your egg collection, great number and hope there's more good news for you tomorrow

Rex glad you dilapan has gone smoothly

Hi to everyone else and wishing you all lots and lots of luck for forthcoming treatment

Kellyx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Livity-I am so so sorry that treatment did not work this time.    i know how dissapointed and upset you must be. am thinking of you and am here if you need to have a chat or rant.

take care
love 
Fozi


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

goodness me, its gotten really busy here since i last logged on!!     

Livityk- immune tests are def a good idea, if only just to rule out any doubts in that area.

24hours, Happyhay and missmunro- hello! and a rather belated welcome from  me!  
Happyhay- good luck with your ER, i really like dr.A but i am sure that if you requested MR serhal, he would do the procedure for you.i did that with some of my procedures and he was really good about it.

Mami- excellent result for your EC! keeping everything crossed for super fertilisation for tomorrow.  

Rex- so glad that the dilapan went ok, you sounded very calm! 

Vicks- i am afraid i only have lazy ideas for the 2ww   lots of chicklits and dvds are my fav way o getting through the dreaded 2weeks.  

Sweetdreams- hope that af is on its way. keep up with the positive approach,   that all goes really smoothly for you.

Helen- how are you doing? hope that you are well.

Big   to all you lovely ladies, so sorry if i have missed anyone, its a mammoth task trying to keep up but am thinking of you all.

AFM- the horrible reaction has finally started to fade, only get a flare up now and then. feel really exhausted though and school has been so busy.
Am looking forward to our meet on Thursday. I will be the asian girly, about 5ft 2  slim build, (that sounds pretty much like anyone really!!    )  i may also be the one scaring off the other customers due to the fact i keep asking them if they are a "Fertility Friender"!!  
i also dont want to get caught up in the rush hour so will hope to be there by 5.30, hope there are not too many other cafe nero's around there!

love
Fozi


----------



## Auntie Betty (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi ladies - haven't posted hear for a while and hope you don't mind me just popping in to get your opinion on a few things.

Had my OST last week.  All seemed fine - the ultrasound was done by Dr Sheriff  - what are peoples thoughts/experiences of her  I am sure she said on the first ultrasound I had 5 follicles on each ovary.   Went back today for the dummy embryo transfer and hycosy - not the most pleasant experience (!).  Have come home feeling a bit down about the whole thing.  We are going through all this because of male factor so I had really really been hoping everything would be fine with me.  Firstly she said that my cervix was a bit red and that I needed to see my GP and get my smear test re done (only had it done Jan 08 so its not due yet) and that this would need to be done prior to any treatment.  Has anyone else had to do that?  My AMH results were 12.78 and she said normally they need to be 15-25 so although I am 31 she said it gives me an age of 36/37 in terms of fertility - has anyone else had this and what does it mean.  Then she said the lining of my womb was a bit thick and that I would need to come in early and might have to have it scraped.  I am feeling a bit low about the whole thing now - I felt that I couldn't ask many questions today and I feel like I don't really know what happens next - the Dr wasn't very chatty so I don't think I have everything explained in much detail - please can some one re assure me!!  Not looking forward to the suppositories this eveing, never done this before and there aren't even any instructions for them - I know it is fairly obvious but they were just handed to me like they are just a normal thing to do - not normal to me!!!

sorry to just jump on like this - I will start trying to follow this thread more regularly and get to know you all better.

Thank you for letting me moan!!


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Aunt Bettie,

That sounds so frustrating, I hope you get some answers to your questions. I am going in for my OST tomorrow, I have PCSOS so I am intrigued to hear what they say. Do they give you your OST results there and then?

Big luck to everybody on this thread. 

Molly


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello Auntie Bettie

I'm new to this and still learning, but I also was wondering about the suppositories when I had my hycosy. In the end doing the obvious worked fine - I was told to put them in when I went to bed, which I did with some hand wash by my bed! You have to make sure you get them right up, so that the muscle closes over them, but it is fairly obvious when it came to it.

mm


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Auntie Betty, 

I've never had that doctor but it sounds like she landed a whole lot of info on you at the wrong time and not very sensitively- I had abit of that on my first cycle- which was cancelled- doc was vague and suddenly I got a call saying that cycle was cancelled. On my second cycle I really grilled them about everything and it was better,

I'm sorry you are feeling down- it's rubbish when a whole other layer gets added on- we had that a bit my DH is paralysed so that's why we're having treatment but I have PCOS and have not been easy either- I do think CRGH do get you there though- just make sure you get your questions answered. 

good luck

The suppositories are a bit gross but you don't have to push them v far- after a certain point- they kind of get sucked in ( sorry tmi I know) hope you find them ok. 
Molly my PCOS meant my OST/AMH level was sky high 125 I think- its good in some ways( lots of eggs) but means you are hard to stimulate correctly. They give you the results the next day after a second blood test- to see how you've responded to first drug. I would be interested to know how you get on. 
Kate x


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

HI Kate,

Course will let you know. 

x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies

Vicks - I can recommend meditation relaxation CD's and self hypnosis CDs for relaxation and getting yourself focused and positive.  I have been using them for weeks and they have really really helped me stay calmer and more positive about dealing with everything we have been through recently.

Rex - Really glad your Dilapan was not as bad as last time.  Thank goodness I have not had to have it done, it doesn't sound like a lot of fun  .

24hours - Be great if you can make Cafe Nero, be lovely to meet you too.

Mami - Wow thats fantastic news that your EC went so well, 15 eggs thats great result.  Sending you lots and lots of    that lots fertilise and you get some great embies to be put back.

Fozi - Really glad that your horrible reaction has got better now.  .  I will also be the girl scaring the customers away    .  Maybe we should all have badges on with FF on them ha ha  .

Molly07 - Sending lots of     that your OST goes great tomorrow. I think you get the results a few days after the 2nd blood test on day 2.  Although in my case I had to make an apt to see Mr S to discuss them aswell as TX plan but not sure if thats the norm?!!!

AB - oh hun I am so so sorry that you have had such a difficult time of it.  I haven't had any experiences with that Dr so can comment about her.  Although she didn't seem very helpful and very supportive from what you have said, sorry about that  .  Don't dispair hun it will all be ok I am sure, its good that the clinic do so many tests before they start your TX as otherwise you might have to have your TX cycle cancelled if they only found out at the time.  I know that proably doesn't help you much but what I am trying to say is that it will all be ok I am sure, they just have to do loads of tests so they find out as much as possible about your body and how it works in order that they can organise a treatment plan specifically for you and your needs rather than treating every patient the same.  Have you asked your GP if they will do your smear test on the NHS? as I asked my GP and they did it for me.  As for the AMH results remember these are only a guideline for the consultants , these tests are not set in stone and are only an indication not an exact science.  Just to let you know I had an AMH test done in March this year and the result was 6.17.  However, I had a repeat AMH test done with CRGH three months later and the result was 27, when I asked Mr S about this he could not explain how the result could change that much as apparently they are not suppose to change that much within that amount of time, however I am proof that they do change.  12 is not the end of the world hun, there are girls with a lot lot lower results than that that do get pregnant.  I can understand that you must be feeling really upset and down about it.  But just remember now they know the results of these tests they can now do something about it and get you and your DH your beautiful baby together.  Must be frustrating that you are faced with yet another hurdle and I hope you get some answers and solutions soon  .  If you are unhappy with your Dr insist on speaking to Mr Serhal as he is very good indeed. take care hun it will all be ok I am sure   xxxxxx

Hello to everyone else, hope you are ok

Lots of love
sweetdreamsxxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just a quick post as we're watching warehouse 13 and i'm on this far too much!
Molly- the OST results take a couple of days to come back and they won't discuss them over the phone-I tried! Unfortunately because I work at UCLH I can access the results systems and got my results early, sent myself into a total spin as my AMH had dropped from 15 to 9 and I thought I was losing eggs by the bucket load! Apparently it can vaiy so wasn't the end of the world.
Aunty Betty, not sure which of the Docs that is but there are two quite junior female docs (not Claire) and one in particular can be quite abrupt. I think she just has a poor bedside manner and I felt getting information out of her really quite dificult even a a fellow medic. I actually found the nurses much more helpful info wise. With regards to the AMH theres quite a lot on here about that. Its a relatively new test and they don't take it in isolation but together with FSH and the antral follicle count. It can vary and is a measure of ovarian reserve. As you can see from above mine is lower than yours and there are a lot of girls on here with levels less than 5 still with sucessful outcomes. I know things are tricky at this stage and I think sometimes people assume knowledge when its not there. They are generally really helpful you just need to feel confident to demand the info you need.

All the best, Vicks


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Sweetdreams, you're online too!

Mami - 15 is great, that is a fantastic response.  Great too that EC went well and no soreness.  We'll be right here with you too waiting for news of any developments.    

Mami - when you say in your post that you will do your best to join us tomorrow (Wed) are you meaning Wednesday at Neros - because its Thursday that we're meeting.  So, please, please do meet us on Thursday, we'd love to have you there and hear news of your embies first hand.  

Kelly - sending you a big kiss and hug - good to know you're still with us and had your 12 week scan.  You're still my inspiration!  

24hrs - YAH! glad you are coming to Neros, don't forget its Thursday that we're meeting.  Btw, I've got the Twilight books, music and dvd.  I am totally in love in Robert Pattison.  The CD is an absolute blast - I think its super.  Got to agree with the books tho, it was a good read, quick and easy but some bits were just so so predictable.  Are you looking forward to the next movie sequel?

Fozi - looking forward to meeting you, talk about scaring customers - I'll be the one winking and smiling like a crazy woman at people (just practising now at the laptop, hee hee).  good to hear that your reaction is starting to fade and you're now starting the healing process (body and soul)  Hugs  
ps there is only one Neros (outside Chancery Lane tube) btw my winking and your weird questions, we should clear the shop  

Auntie Betty, hi there, don't worry about popping on and jumping on the thread, we all just love to hear from all our fellow CRGHs, though I do agree, sounds like you had a load of info for just a check and understandably you've now got a lot of q's.  I would call up your consultant and have a chat to him.  He will be able to reassure you.  When I went for my OST there was some blood and the doc that did it thought it was cervical erosion - apparently any blood and it will kill the embie when they do the ET, so its quite a concern.  They called my consultant in and he checked and it was just a surface blood vessel that was nicked, so panic over.  So, perhaps Dr Sheriff was just being super cautious.  But it is wise to have another smear done on the NHS asap - just to eliminate any hassles, as she will have noted it your file and the next doc that takes it on will be asking you if you've had a smear done to check if any abnormalities.  Re the AMH, there is load of info on the net and also on this board, you'll find that there are stories of women with very very very low AMH (0.something) who have got pregnant, and people with changing AMH levels within weeks/months - so there is no consistency.  Stay positive and keep on the belief that you will be a mum.  I hope this has helped.  

Well, dilapan went fine, once that horrid thing got pulled out of me I took myself shopping! bought 2 new CDs and some makeup (for Thursday - don't want to scare your girls) I was actually looking for lipstick, but ended up buying eyeshadow, brush and gloss...   don't know what happened, think i was still dizzy and thought I was shaking my head from side to side and Not up and down    ha ha


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hi everyone
girls thanks for ur wishes  i am waiting the call for the fertilization, i hope all will be ok today
most probably i will go to see u all, i will send my husband with his sister and will go
Rex can u PM me the exact adress? 
Auntie bettie: i have dealt with all the drs there and saw dr sheriff once, she looked nice but didnt interact with her too much, she was with dr claire in my ost and she only said i have a beautiful linin...
all the drs there are good, i particulary like dr abramov, he is so caring, he explains well etc... if u wont be able to see Mr serhal, try to get an appointment with Dr abramov, am sure he will sit with u and explain it better

fozi: good to hear u are feeling better, am sure next time will be ur time 

kelly: are u joining us tomorrow

tomorrow i will go there at 6 and will go toward a big group gathering  but i u see me am a bit tall, a bit shubby(result of 4 ivfs i gained 10 kilos), brown hair white skin. i should dress in brown.
see u all tomorrow


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

uh! there's so many people here... i'm really starting to get lost. .  good we are meeting tomorrow  

I have tried to collect all the information so we can recognize each other. i've also put the time you are arriving. some people is missing... if you are not on the list you can just add yourself and copy-paste everyone's info in a new post.
i hope it helps.

24HOURS (myself) -5.25PM -tall -black not too short / not too long hair, i'll put a DRACULA book on the table (not because i'm a sadist, but just because it's easy to recognize, white cover with a bloody scary open mouth) I'll arrive al past 25 so you can just look for the book and we don't have people sitting in different tables. is that fine

MAMI 78 -6PM -a bit tall -a bit shubby -brown hair, white skin
SWEETDREAMS 73 -5.30PM  -the one reading the book with very long curly thick blondish/brown hair  -5.5 -slimish
LIVITY K -5.30PM -the one with the big grin, tall, long blonde hair, size 16ish
FOZZI -5.30PM -asian, 5ft 2, slim build
REX -5.45 PM -chinese with glasses, impossible to miss, sitting near the front
MISMUNRO -
VICKS67 -
WHOISMISSING -
24HOURS -5.30PM -tall -black not too short / not too long hair, i'll put a DRACULA book on the table (not because i'm a sadist, but just because it's easy to recognize, white cover with a red scary open mouth)


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

24 hours -  Great list, well done!      Liking the book idea, will be searching the tables for scary book then  .  Good idea.  Look forward to seeing everyone tomorrow then.  My name is Jenny so if your in doubt just shout Jenny and see who turns around, if there is more than one Jenny in Cafe Nero then we are in trouble.  

Mami - address of Cafe Nero is 333 High Holborn Road, London WC1V 7PX (very close to chancery Lane tube station and on the corner of High Holborn Road and Grays Inn Road).  Great that you are going to be able to make it  .

AFM - I am doing a AF dance as I type this which is very interesting and difficult to perform and keeping everything crossed it comes today.     . Why is it when I really want it to come it goes in hiding and then when I really don't want it to come it comes with no problem at all.  ahhh.............................

Hello to everyone else hope you are all ok, wishing you all the best.

lots of love
sweetdreams (jenny) xxxx


----------



## Auntie Betty (Apr 13, 2009)

Just wanted to quickly say thank you so so much for your replies - you all know your stuff!!!  Well the saga goes on - phoned the GP today re the smear test and luckily for me they had a cancellation today so have just been to have it done which is great - BUT - due to the Jade Goody effect the results are taking 8 weeks at the moment.  Arghh!!!!  So my dilema now is do I bother starting the Primulot tablets if they won't commence any treatment without the results of the smear test  Have just phoned CRGH and they are going to get Dr Sheriff to call me back - now kicking myself I didn't ask for a different Dr as Dr Sheriff not chatty face to face so imagine telephone even harder!

You might be guessing I am not the most patient of people!!!!


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Would love to be there to meet you all this week but ... sigh ... having to spend my days in the sunshine in Paris at the moment (back at the weekend for start of treatment). Do have a decaf for me ...

mm


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

aunt betty,
wait until you have your results. you may have nothing at all but you surely prefer to know how you are first.
it was the same for me and they found out i had HPV (80% women have it). so i had to have a colposcopy to see how bad it was. fortunately they let me go with the treatment.
i know you want to start right now, but is better to know as much as you can about the conditions of your body. you don't want your treatment to fail because they find something out too late...


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Great List 24hrs! sorry I didn't make concert last night to be honest I was shattered having not really slept night before- I did really appreciate the offer though. 

Really looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow-

I'm feeling a lot more positive after our follow up today- I'm having the immune tests and they are going to up the clexane but not test for blood clotting yet- we're going to go again straight away- hopefully ET- in november

My mum has just arrived so I'm going now- see some of you tomorrow.

Kate x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Aunty Betty - So pleased for you that they had a cancellation and did your Smear today that was handy.  As far as waiting, can imagine how frustrating it is for you, considering everything you and your DH have been through  .  I am not a very patient person either, and its been a rollercoaster for us but now I am so so glad that we waited 9 x months and got all the relevant tests done with Me and DH as now we know that we have the best chances of TX working.  I know its hard but "24hours" is right, its probably best to put the TX on hold for now until they find out what is what with your cervix and lining.  Sure it will all be a big fuss over nothing  , but best to check it out as you certainly wouldn't want it to mess up your TX.  Big hug hun, not easy having to wait again.    .

Kate - Really glad you are feeling more positive after your follow up  .  Excellent news that you are having the immune testing done to rule that out.  Sure your next ET in November will work out perfectly for you and DH     .  Look forward to seeing you tomorrow.

Take care, lots of love
Jennyxxxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

OMG-24hours, how organised ae you?
I'm 5ft5, short blond bob, will wear jeans and navy top, with checks(green and white tartan) will aim for 530pm and will look out for dracula book!

Aunty betty, 8 weeks is a hell of a wait, given the cost of treatment anyway you could see if you could have it repeated privately, might be quicker result turn around.

Sweet dreams, may AF hurry the hell up! look forward to seeing you tomorrow, you'll be the one doing the dance, right?

missmunro-enjoy Paris!

Kate, glad you're feeling a bit better, its always better when you have a plan, especially if they are 
going to play around with the meds abit.

Mami-hope the call had good news!

Rex/Fozi look forward to seeing you tomorrow!
Vicky


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

All,

Hope your meeting goes well, I wont be there either as I am away tomorrow although I am at the clinic first thing for my day 4 blood test. Saying that I was there at 9am today for a 9am scan and didnt get seen until 9.30. 

I had the OST scan today and Dr A says it all looked fine and that my PCOS was not that bad and that I am very boarderline PCSOS. I am presuming I will find out what this AMH milarkee is when I go in for the hycosy/dummy run. Have asked that Dr A does this as I believe that Dr S, my consultant doesn't do this type of thing but just oversees my whole case. 

Molly


----------



## mollythesheep (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm really sad I won't be able to come tomorrow night but I haven't got anyone to look after dd.
What a shame, hopefully there will be a repeat meeting at some point.

Aunt Betty, sorry to hear about your stressful consultation. I have been getting loads of bad news ever since I started at acu, it's so depressing! I don't think your results are too bad though, I am 34 and have an AFC of 9 and a AMH of 11.4. They said it was borderline but still ok. When I responded so poorly to the stimms the drs were actually really surprised that I hadn't been doing better since they thought my hormone levels were okish. Wondering now if my AMH should be retested, maybe it has dropped a lot.

I'm so sorry about your BFN Livity, I know how hard it is to take the dissapointment. sending you a big  

Well, I had my GIFT last Monday, they retrieved 3 eggs and put them back in. just before the op mr R managed to freak me out by saying there might be less than 3 eggs in which case he didn't think the whole thing was worth doing. So I was relieved to get three, but really he wanted to put in four for a good chance and I couldn't perform that trick. So I'm waiting and waiting and feeling distinctly unpregnant. Actually I have convinced myself it hasn't worked - somehow I just know. I'm feeling pretty low, 9 days past EC, when is the earliest I can test? Is anyone else getting night sweats on the 2ww? didn't have it with my iuis, but this time I'm getting boiling hot at night - very unlike me. I am on heparin and estradiol this time round, maybe that's causing it?

Good luck to everyone else who's cycling at the moment!!


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

fast update: all my eggs got fertilized 100% 
waiting for tomorrows report to see how they are dividing... will update u during our gathering
see u tomorrow at 6 
kisses


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hi completely fed up and frustrated.  AF still not made a show but getting some pains down there so hopefully it wont be too long now. But just when I thought things were going to go so well, I started feeling really bad late last night and during the night with cold/flu symptoms and this morning, my throat has swollen up and is red raw and it hurts to even talk and I have a painful chesty cough.  So very sadly wont be able to meet up with you lovely ladies tonight which is really annoying    and also really worried that this might stop them doing the IUI if I have a virus Also don't want to take any over the counter flu remedies or sore throat stuff or see my GP in case they give me something and then that affects how the "clomid" works in my cycle or they say I shouldn't have the IUI done if I talk to the CRGH about it.  ahhh...... really fed up ..... just going to have to hope it clears up really quickly without taking anything for it which is hard as my throat is so painful...... sorry no personals going back to bed now.... hope you have a good time tonight really sad I wont be able to come


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Sorry you are feeling rubbish Hun- hope it is a short bug, pretty sure over the counter remedies would be ok. 

we'll have to meet another time

Kate x


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello my lovelies

I am so sorry but i wont be able to make tonight.   
was so looking forward to it but work has started on our new house and i have got the architect and building reg people to try and see today.  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz so boring and i would much rather come and meet you all.

promise me that we Will have another meet up soon?

24hours- you are sooooooooooooooo organised!!! truly admiring your list!  
Mami- wonderful news about your eggies!!!! will you wait until they are blastos?

have a lovely time tonight ladies
Fozi  (the very sad) bear


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

sweetdreams, fozzi, what a shame you are not coming 

mollythesheep, 3 eggs is very good. don't worry. i used to buy online these pregnancy tests that you can do 6 days before. i think you can start doing them around 10 days after transfer (if they are 5 days blasts). i actually cannot stand the 2ww, and prefer to see little by little if it worked or not. so i did one a day (yes, i'm very sick) but i prefer to start getting used to the idea that it didn't worked since the beguinning. and IF by any chance there is a very fainted line, you have some hope. maybe it's a chemical, but still. i know i shouldn't do that, but i cannot help it    .

livity, i'm so happy you are feeling better... see you later


here's the update of the meeting. it's not that i'm so organized but i'm so absent-minded i need to write everything down. 

MAMI 78 -6PM -a bit tall -a bit shubby -brown hair, white skin. WORLD'S EGG CHAMPION!
LIVITY K -5.30PM -the one with the big grin, tall, long blonde hair, size 16ish
REX -5.45 PM -chinese with glasses, impossible to miss, sitting near the front
VICKS -5.30PM -5ft5, short blond bob, jeans and navy top, with checks (green and white tartan)
24HOURS -5.30PM -tall -black not too short / not too long hair, DRACULA book on the table 

i have to leave now, so see you there!


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

mollythesheep, just forgot to say that the trigger injection gives you a positive for around 10 days, not to be mistaken with the positive pregnancy line


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Sigh. Still haven't received the prescription. Thinking of skipping to next cycle. Can't believe it.


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi All, Missmunro, so frustrating, the post here is shocking at the moment because of all the strikes. You could ring and chase them again, see if there is any other way of collecting it. It only takes 24-48hours for the drugs to be delivered, the other option would be to get the drugs from the clinic for this first cycle, it would be more expensive but the menopur is no where near as expensive as some of the other stuff, or even just get the first dose or 2 from them and the rest once you have the prescription.

mollythesheep-I too am sweating at night, also on clexane and oestrogen and cyclogest. Probably the oestrogen as have had cyclogest before and i can't think of why the clexane would do it. From the point of view of testing, I wouldn't test any sooner than 14days post the pregnyl, but a negative at that point doesn't mean anything as could implant slightly later and not be pos until nearer the 16days post. Try and keep positive, its not unusual to be not feeling anything at this point.

Sweet dreams, you'll be fine with paracetamol or even some of the anti inflamatories as they prescribe voltarol for you either side of transfer, so can't be detrimental. Ring and check, hopefully this will only be with you for 24-48hours and you'll still be on AF then anyway, so won't affect IUI.

Mami-congratulations!

Fozi-sorry we're going to miss you tonight, sure there will be a next time. Exciting about the house, I love all this property ladder/grand design stuff!

Kate, will see you later, still sat in pyjamas at 1pm! TV in the bedroom! taking the taking it easy to heart!

24hours/Rex,see you later!
Vicky


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girlies, 

I'm back!  Had a wonderful holiday, was really hot and spent the week at the beach, bliss.  Just need to catch up on 5 pages of posts, eek!

Livity - hun, I am so so sorry about your news, I really thought this was it for you.  Sending you big, massive hugs chick.  Glad that your follow up went well and great to have a plan for FET in Nov and that you have 3 frozen embies left.

KD74 - hope you had a lovely time in Greece and Turkey

Rex - I went to Cyprus, not got any info on immunology tests chick, sorry hun.  Glad dilapan was ok, well done on the shopping, I always find it makes me feel better!

Vicks - Congrats on being PUPO!  When is OTD?  We got the TV in the bedroom hooked up to the sky box recently, best thing we ever did, is so nice to laze in bed and watch tv!!

Sweetdreams - you were right about AF, turned up on second day of holiday!  Was kind of happy though as was first one after mc.  Really sorry you're feeling poorly, tuck yourself up in bed, and wishing you a speedy recovery.

Fozi - glad you're feeling better hun

24hrs - welcome, so sorry to hear about your mc.  We are in exactly the same boat, I had a mc at 10 weeks and am now set to do a natural FET, fingers crossed it works.  Well done on creating the list for tonight, good move!

missmunro - sorry you've had problems at CRGH, I have found them a bit hit and miss, sometimes been great at ccalling me back, sometimes not, have always been fantastic though when I've actually been in treatment.  Glad you're feeling a bit better about it all, Paris, wow, you lucky thing!  The post has been shocking here lately, I've always managed to get my prescriptions with a copy, ask the clinic to fax it to you and maybe you can call the pharmacy and explain, or ask the clinic to fax directly to the pharmacy, that should do it.

Gelatogirl - welcome, congrats on being PUPO!  Wishing you much luck for your 2WW.

Mami - wow, 29 follies, amazing, and 15 fertlised, well done you!!

Happyhay - welcome, good luck for this cycle!

Aunt Bettie - I'm really sorry you're feeling low, I really think you shhould call Dr R or Dr S to have a full explanation of what your results mean, it's no good for you to have to worry like you are.  Great that you managed to get your smear done so quickly but 8 weeks is ages, I had to wait that long for mine this time too, maybe see if you can get it done privatley to get the results quicker?

Molly - great that OST went well and PCOS is not as bad as you thought.

mollythesheep - I always get the night sweats when I'm on treatment, horrible, hope it eases off soon, did they tell you when you could test?  I tested early 9 days after a day 5 transfer.

I really hope I haen't missed anyone, really sorry if I have, I'll be there for sure tonight, have added my name to the list below.  Things are moving for me now, got AF on Friday and booked in for first scan on Mondat, think FET will be first week of Oct, eek!

MAMI 78 -6PM -a bit tall -a bit shubby -brown hair, white skin. WORLD'S EGG CHAMPION!
LIVITY K -5.30PM -the one with the big grin, tall, long blonde hair, size 16ish
REX -5.45 PM -chinese with glasses, impossible to miss, sitting near the front
VICKS -5.30PM -5ft5, short blond bob, jeans and navy top, with checks (green and white tartan)
24HOURS -5.30PM -tall -black not too short / not too long hair, DRACULA book on the table 
MISSTI - 5.30PM - tall, light brown long hair, size 12ish
x
x


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm just cross now - the strike in London was just one day, yesterday. If the clinic had done what they said they would do, and put it in the post on Monday, I would have had it on Tuesday before the strike started. Yes, I can run around and make other arrangements - but don't really want to add any further stress to what is already a stressful experience. 

Sorry, bleargh ... I can feel AF coming on (am I grumpy?), there's not enough time left.


----------



## mollythesheep (Apr 13, 2009)

Great news on your eggs Mami, all the best to your little embies!

Sorry you're ill sweetdreams, make sure you get plenty of rest that will help. I'm sure they won't delay your cycle unless you get seriously unwell, hope it's going to be over as quickly as it came.

Thanks for reminding myself about the trigger 24hours, I'm 10dpo today so should be fine to test from tomorrow. Question is do I want to depress myself? I'm pretty sure what the outcome will be. I have booked a yoga workshop on Saturday and I'm not sure I should go if I might be pg, does anyone know? I thought I'd test saturday morning and only go if it is negative, or I could just let the teacher there know. maybe it's all over by then anyway.

I think you're right, vicks, I also thought it would be the oestrogen as I had cyclogest before and it didn't cause any night sweats then. Only really sore boobs, and I have them again - I neally hit dp when he tried to hug me yesterday because it hurt so much.

MissTi they told me to test 18 days after EC/GIFT which sounds ridiculously late. normally I get af 13-14 days after ovulation so surely that would be a more realistic time for testing? Glad to hear you had a great holiday and hope you're feeling all recharged now.

Sorry about your stress with the drugs missmunro, not what you need right now. Have they told  you when they sent them? when do you need to start them?

Ok, so I'm still not positive, really feeling like af will make an appearance very soon. If this fails I'm not sure where to go from here. Not sure there is any point in trying to do more ivf cycles if I can never get enough eggs for them, and also I'm worried of always being on the max dose of drugs, can't be good for my body. I'm thinking of taking a year out trying naturally (it did work once before) and after that go for DE.


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi All, 

Hi Mollythesheep - how are you?  its been such a while and it sounds like your PUPO! well done and 3 eggs are brilliant.  I'm not sure bout your drugs and whether they maybe causing the sweats, am sure one of the ladies here can help tho (I see that they've responded - I'm a bit behind).  Sending you loads of      and warmth so your beanies stay nice and snugg.  You do know its completely natural to feel like nothings happening and that we'll never see the double pink lines, but at the same time it will happen especially when we're least expecting it.   

Mami aka WORLD'S EGG CHAMPION!  - you are one super producer and fertiliser (not the ground sort), all looking very good for the future and blasties too.  Btw, you made me laugh heaps tonight!  you're brill. 

Sweetdreams - oh dear hun, you sound absolutely miserable, full of cold and sore too.  Have you tried honey and ginger?  for your throat and hot water bottle for the aches and pain.  We missed you tonight, don't worry we'll arrange another time.  In the meantime, rest up and get better for your tx.  Hugs.  

Fozi - hey that sounds like a fab project!  btw, just to digress and talk house, do you know if generally speaking you can only extend a house by 10%?  we're thinking of doing an extension (next year) am at I'm only at the stage of buying magazines and dreaming.  

Miss Munro - are you able to pop into the clinic, you can pick the prescription up from there - give them a call first so its ready for you to collect - hope this helps.  

Miss TI - wow, you're super organised too - you've just come back from holiday and on the forum posting a huge long message - we missed you heaps too hun.  

Just thought I would sneak in a quick post tonight, just wanted to say I think all you ladies on here are super! (draculas and all  )  

phew, just made it in before downtime tonight.


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey girls, 

Was great to meet up last night, putting faces to names helps!  Lets do it again soon.

Missmunro - hope the prescription showed up for you this morning?

Rex - ditto, all the girls on this thread are great, hope we can keep it going and all get BFP's!
x
x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi

I was also just logging on to say how lovely it was to meet everyone, it's good to chat with people going through the same things as you are- and great to get to know everyone a bit- 

I have my last day of lady of leisureness today as I'm going to start supply teaching on monday- I'm really ready to do some work actually and special needs pupils are always distracting! I'm going to have a weekend of seeing lots of people and having a few drinks and then get back on the wagon and the Rosemary Conley GI jeans diet... in the hope of shedding a few pounds before I downreg again for next FET.

Vicky- (greek) let us know when you've logged on!!

Good luck to everyone coming up to exciting stages in tx- Mami hope those embies keep dividing well and MissTi and 24hrs good luck for the defrost- it must be so wierd doing all this without the drugs I was thinking about it on the way home. 

Vicks- thanks for the lift home last night. 

Have a good day everyone.

Kate x


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

hi girls, it was GREAT meeting you last night. we should really do it again  

mismunro, i haven't recieved any mail at all this week. maybe that explains. I agree with Rex, maybe you should just go there and collect your prescription.

mollythesheep. be careful abouth the yoga. have you don it before? i do it everyday and i think you do a lot of abdominals, wich you really should not be doing. you can ask the teacher first, because it also depends on what kind of yoga you do, but i actually asked my soft-yoga teacher about the matter last week and she recommended me not doing it for the first 3 months of pregnancy... i would be cautious.

mami, are you here on your own or your husband is around? let me know if you want to do something... i don't work so i have time, even at the weekend if you are too bored.

sweetdreams, surely they won't cancel your cycle. lots of  

livity, enjoy your weekend and relax. 

AFM, let's see if i have ovulated today, so i can have the treatment on tuesday- i think monday won't be this time.

have a nice weekend you all!


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hey girls
it was really a pleasure meeting u yesterday. 
i was really impressed by how strong and positive u all are and this really inspired me especially Miss ti... i really hope u get nothing but good things in the future.
i would defintly meet up again when u are up to... and if u want, just after i pass the 3 days after transfer u can come over for a drink.

24hrs: thanks a lot  DH is still here but he is leaving in 6 days and i will be on my own for another 10 days. so maybe we can meet up for lunch whenever u are free.

Rex: ur comment about the eggs made me laugh  hope to meet u again as well.

SD: hope u are feeling better today and AF is here... dont stress up hun, its gonna be here eventually and u will start soon

AFM: Mr serhal called me yesterday night to tell me he is very happy with the result he said everything is by the book  and he told me that he checked on my embies and i have 12 very beautiful and they will transfer 2 on sunday. 
i felt too much positivity in his voice.
he is adorable, i really like him. he asked me not to stop any medicin before week 10 (hehehe this sounded like if am pregnant already) and for whatever i want i can contact him at anytime.

how is everyone else 
kisses


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

mami,
6 days is thursday! i'll be leaving on friday to paris until the 11th so we'll see...
very good luck with your transfer. it seems very promising    
i'm seriously leaving now. going to my last class of yoga for -hopefully- 3 months!


----------



## happyhay (Sep 17, 2009)

Good Morning,

Let me know when you all meet up next time as would love to come!! I started my nasal spray today and am still on Primolut & Metformin. Do you get any nasty side effects with this?

I hope everyone is well!! 

Hayley x


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

24hrs: its fine  enjoy ur trip to paris... they told u its ok to fly just after transfer?? me they said its ok, but i didnt want to take any risk so am staying here for 2 weeks. 

happy hay: the primolut and nasal spray dont have any effect, but the metformin has. a stupid dr in lebanon once told me to take metformin eventhough my insulin was on the low end... and this gave me bad nausea, diarreha and all sorts of bad effects. what is the dose u are on??


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies, completely gutted was too ill to meet up with you all yesterday, glad you all had a lovely time . Thanks for all your sweet messages.

Mollythesheep - sending you    that your GIFT is successful, try and stay positive that it will work hun  .

Missmunro - Sorry you haven't received your prescription, is it too late to cycle this month now?  How frustrating that it hasn't come through.  I am afraid I have no trust in NHS so I get all medication from the CRGH, as so much easier, I know its more expensive but just cant cope with hassle of NHS, our experience of them is not good with what we have gone through with them already with DH.  Hope it comes soon and you can get on with your TX .

MissTI - Really hope your FET goes great   .

Kate - Really hope your supply teaching goes great on Monday.  I am a part time teaching assistant for year 1 kiddies, really love it, such a rewarding job, but I am taking a break at moment to just concentrate on TX.

24hours - hope you have ovulated today hun   .

Mami - wow you are a great egg producer gosh.... 12 all fertilised.  Really hope your ET on Sunday goes great   .  Really hope you get a BFP...  Yep Mr Serhal is lovely, I am really hoping he will do my IUI but it might be on a weekend so no guarantees about that, but have requested it... we will see...

Hayley - really hope that your TX goes great  and your don't get any side effects, sure your be ok, try not to worry  

Hello rex, fozi, gelatogirl, aunty betty, vicks and anyone else I have forgotton to mention.  hoping you are all ok and wishing you all the best.

AFM - Really hope that you girls are meeting up again soon so this time I can join you .  Feeling a bit better today than yesterday but still really quite rough, going back to bed soon and dosing myself up again.  AF made an appearance yesterday afternoon which was great (very painful and heavy) guess thats to do with HSG as been tender and lots of twinges down there since had that done.  So its officially day 2 of our 1st DIUI cycle, I start taking the clomid tomorrow and then have 1st scan booked on Friday next week to check my follies, and also I will be using my ovulation fertility monitor from day 8 aswell to check surges in LH, then IUI sometime after that depending on when follies are right size. Come on follies grow big, healthy, strong and fertile    .  So its finally started.... 

All the very best

lots of love
Jenny xxxx


----------



## happyhay (Sep 17, 2009)

hello Mami- I have been on Metformin for a year so am used to it already. I just hate being on so much medication- guess I should get used to it as I know it will all be worth it in the end  

Take care everyone and have a nice weekend,

Hayley x


----------



## VM (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi girls,

Finally managed to register to the site, it was v easy after all. It was great to meet you all yesterday, i was v impressed how well you all deal with cycling. I need to borrow some of your positive energy because i have been driving my husband crazy these days with my bad mood! 

Went to the clinic again this morning (stims day 10), follies are growing but may have to delay EC by a day or so, let's see. Will keep you posted.

Lots of love (and good luck!) to all

V (you know who  )


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi V

Glad you registered- I think it is easier when you have people to chat to- don't worry about taking longer to stim you will get there and then the follies will be right. It is all really anxious making so vent here. 

Sweetdreams- hope you are feeling better- glad your AF finally turned up, I'm waiting for mine then I can get a clearer idea of when our next FET will be- I think it is on its way- mixed feelings as obviously its final sign of cycle not having worked.

hello to hayley as well. 

It's friday 

k x


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls,

Having a bit of a panic, just re read through my schedule and it said that I'm supposed to take anntibiotics from day 7, no one at the clinic mentioned this to me and I don't have any, eek!  Did you other FET'rs take the antibiotics?  Was it Vibramycin?

V - welcome to the thread and was great to see you last night!  Hopefully we can be a sounding board for you and ease some of your worries.

Sweetdreams - great that AF has arrived, let the fun begin!  wishing you all the best for this cycle!

24hrs - how was the scan today?

Mami - thanks hun, with my life you have to be positive or else there is no point, I always think about the day we're in, if it's sunny and DH is well than I can't complain!

Livity - hope AF arrives sooon for you so you'll have a plan

Happyhay - I only got a bit of a dodgy tummy with the sniffing, nothing too major though.

Hello to the rest of the gang, I can see this thread just getting busier and busier!
x
x


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello sweetdreams ... oooh, I have my fingers crossed for you - I should have been starting my DIUI at around the same time as you, though I am in for a lot more drugs!

I would go and get a copy of my prescription, but I don't head back to London until Sunday. I am feeling quite stressed about the whole thing now anyway, so maybe it's better to just wait until next month and go into it with lower stress levels.

24hours ... as you will be in Paris feel free to get in touch if you want to arrange a mini meeting, as I am feeling like I missed out. I am near the Eiffel Tower.

A bit more chilled today with the continuing lovely weather ...


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

the board became more active after our meeting 
Missti: dont worry about the antibiotics, as i understood from the nurse they give it to rule out any infection after the EC and with the FET you dont have an EC, so nothing to worry about... but i guess u should get the voltaren for before and after the transfer.

V: welcome on board.. dont worry about going nuts, its normal with the first cycle as u dont know what u are doing or what u are expecting... but beleive me all is gonna be fine and its gonna work for u... u will see...

AFM: they called from the lab, all my embies are still dividing  but 12 are extremly good, she said they are all graded in the first 2 best grades. and the remaining 3 one of them is still 4 cells and the rest have high fragmantation.
but 12 good embryos, its more than i ever wanted... i have already a soccer team 
they confirmed today that my transfer will be on sunday...

is anyone going to the clinic on sunday?


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Miss T 
I took the antibiotics before my FET I think it is just to ensure you don't have anything lurking about that might affect implantation- I'm pretty sure I heard Dr Zaab say any time in week after period- I can't believe it  would make a dif if you took them a day late- I'd phone clinic to check and maybe go to your nice GP. 

I have my prescription here- the antibiotics are zithromax 250mg and you take all four tablets orally before day 7 of period. Its a one off dose,

good luck

Kate x


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

S T O P    P R E S S 

Prescription arrived today.

Do I go ahead (which still means hustling to get drugs in time), or chill out and hope for lower stress hormones next month?


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi, missmunro-fantastic news, I say go for it! You don't want to waste time in this game! I'm not sure who you are going to go with for the drugs but I found central homecare very efficient. You'll have to go for a day 3 scan anyway so if drugs not arrived by then you can always pick up first dose from clinic. If its the same schedule as i had for my IUI its alternate day menopur, so there will be time to get the remainder of regimen. Sorry its been such a shlep for you, I don't think it will impact negatively on your cycle once you get going.

MissT, Livity, Rex, mami, VM and 24hours-is that everyone? it was great fun meeting up and we should definitely do again.

Mollythesheep-this 2ww is hard, I'm finding hard to maintain my PMA as well and I'm only 7dpt and still have 11 days to go! Certainly it aint over until you get that BFN and AF arrives, and its not unusual to not have any pg symptoms at this stage, heres a bit of     !

Sweetdreams-glad your feeling a bit better, your finally underway-yippee! Good Luck!

Happy hay, fozi, aunty betty and others, hop everything goes ok, and that we meet up next time!
AFM-huffinh and puffinh a bit today, still have this lower abdominal heaviness, wouldn't class it as a cramp, duller and more constant. Having said it was too early yesterday to start worrying about symptoms today I have! have had this feeling before in my failed IUIs, but don't know whether it is normal for IVF, any views?
Vicky x


----------



## VM (Sep 23, 2009)

Mami: great news on the embryos! i will be at the clinic on sunday am for a scan so i may see you there? If i dont see you best of luck with the transfer. xx


----------



## mollythesheep (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi girls, such a shame I didn't make it to the meetup yesterday, sounds like you had a great time. Next time I'll be there.

Hi Rex, I know I do this disappearing trick, I try not to think about ttc too much between ivf cycles (as if that was possible) and find that easier if I stay away from the boards.
Thanks for the good wishes, I'm trying to stay positive, but I'm ever the realist...

livity, I think working is a great distraction from the whole ttc process, I have been soo greatful for my job during this 2ww.

Yes I go to yoga classes every now and then 24hours. I would not normally have considered going during 2ww, but I have been looking forward to this workshop, it's a women's workshop by this teacher who also does fertility yoga. But after talking to dp I have decided to leave it, better to be safe than sorry I guess. I'll still do the test tomorrow morning though, I can't stand the waiting any longer. So if anyone is interested in taking my place at extremely short notice, the workshop is tomorrow at triyoga soho from 10-5. http://www.triyoga.co.uk/story.php?titleid=1491

Mami, your embrios are doing fantastic, wow, you're great at this aren't you?

All the best to your follies sweetdreams, hope they grow big and strong.

Glad you got your prescription missmunro, I'm sure once you've picked up the drugs and are ready to go you'll not feel stressed any more.

Hang in there Vicky, but I know how hard this 2ww is, they really should invent a way to let us monitor what's going on in there during the 2ww. before EC they give us all the scans and we know exactly where we are and afterwards we're left completely in the dark - not fair!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi VM - a big hug to you and welcome!  I keep thinking of you everyday now since we met, as you're just ahead of me and I'm so praying for you that it goes well.   

Sweetdreams - yah to AF! 

Kate, you too, hoping your AF comes quickly too and you can start steaming ahead 

24hrs - oh dear, what are you going to do now instead of yoga?  I've been meaning to get my wii board out and work my gluts, needless to say I'm just talk, its still under the table...
Btw, what great book are you reading now?  I've yet to pop to my library, but am planning on it tomorrow after first scan.  

Happyhay - hoping you are feeling better, its yuck feeling horrible and having to go bout your day as if nothing is wrong - but weather this weekend is spose to be purrrrfect! which should help chase any blues away. 

Mami - wow, your brood of 12 sound brilliant!  go blasties go! 

Vicks67 - can't help you with your symptoms, but am so hoping for you - and as you said, its way too early to tell another week to go at least.  

Mollytheshepp - hey, I really like your monitor idea but I know me - I'll just disguise it like a PSP and be looking at it all day and all night, till my eyes go bug eyed  ha ha  

Missmunro - I would go for it, why wait - unless of course, you want to wait then that's absolutely fine, its more important that you feel comfortable with going ahead, so rollercoaster won't be too freaky. 

Well, tomorrow is first scan and E2 test.  Will keep you posted.


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Wrote a long post earlier in the day and then computer decided to crash, hate it when that happens!

Thanks Livity and Mami for the response re the antibiotics, the clinic finall called me back, just before 6pm and after calling twice!  She said it was no big deal and I could take them on Monday after my scan.

missmunro - hmm, it's a hard one that I guess only you can decide, however if it were me I would go for it, I assume you are on the long protocol so would be starting with the prim and sniffing, not too tough drug wise at the beginning so gives you a bit of time to get settled before the stimms start.

Vicks - I had exactly the same feeling during my last IVF, almost like I was carrying round a heavy you balloon of water in my abdomen, I ended up with a BFP, so hopefully it's a good sign for you. 

mollythesheep - sending masses of luck for tomorrow hun, fingers crossed for a BFP

Rex - hope scan goes well tomorrow
x
x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies, hope you are having a great weekend so far.

VM - Hope your follies are growing   .  Good luck for your scan on Sunday 

Hayley - Sorry that you have been on medication for so long   , but hey it will be totally worth it when you have your baby in your arms   .

Kate - Sending you a huge hug    that your cycle didn't work this time and that AF comes soon so you can go for your FET, sending huge     that the next cycle will be the one that brings you a BFP hun xx

MissTI - Hope you have managed to speak to clinic and find out about antibiotics, so strange that no one mentioned before, I think they are just too busy sometimes  .

Missmunro - So so glad your prescription has arrived.  I say GO FOR IT hun and then try and spend the cycle looking after yourself chilling out and relaxing your soon start to feel the stress levels go down.  Take care of yourself xx

Mami - Great news your embies are doing so great. Sending you huge huge     that EC goes great tomorrow and you get your BFP hun

Vicky - Sending you lots of    that it is all ok and just early signs of implantation and pregnancy.  hugs

Mollythesheep - fingers crossed and lots of    for you 

Rex - Fingers crossed and lots of    today for your scan and E test  

AFM - Flu virus is starting to get better, feeling a bit better again today than yesterday, not quite so sweaty and shivering.  But unfortunately my Jessica (cat) has started being sick, hoping its just a fur ball stuck but she has been trying to bring it up for a couple of days now and being sick yet nothing coming up.  Ahh..  really hope she is ok...Going to get dressed and showered and take her to the vets, last thing I feel like doing when feeling so rubbish.... 
Really silly question coming up now (sorry) I have to start taking the Clomid today and the clinic said I need to take it in the evening, does that just mean before you go to sleep or after dinner or does it really not matter that much?? and does it have to be same time each evening?  

Hello to everyone else hope you are ok, have a great weekend

lots of love
Jenny xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi SweetDreams - re; the Clomid, exact timing doesn't matter but I took mine between dinner and bedtime, so it wasn't on an empty stomach.

Good luck at the vet's


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

KD - Thanks hun for your message about Clomid, thats great, will do that .

Just got back from the vets with jessica and she doesnt have a temperature and the vet thinks it is probably a fur ball got stuck which is now probably going to go down rather than up, he has given her some medicine to help make it come out and I have to syringe the stuff down her throat three times a day and if she is still throwing up on Monday have to take her back again.  Anyway relieved it seems to be nothing too serious.


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry, no time fore personals tonight but wanted to respond to Sweetdreams:
Re Clomid, apparently taking at nighttime is to minimise the side effects, especially hot flushes. The only weird thing I experienced on it was a hot spot on my right knee and a sensation like hot water was running down my leg. I guess this was a very localised hot flush! This happened for the last few days but it wasn't a prob and it's gone away. I took it around 9pm, in between dinner and bed, with a glass of milk for calcium.....Good luck!

Mami - hope all is fine for you tomorrow. When I was last there on a weekend there weren't many staff, esp nurses so take a good book! 


Lovely weather isn't it? Hope you all get some good sunshine tomorrow. 
All the best for the week ahead.

Gelato girl xx


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hi girls
my transfer was pushed till tomorrow
they said all the 14 (out of which 12 are good and 2 are slow - 1 still 20 cells and one 89cells but with good grading 1- and 2+) are still dividing but they prefer waiting till tomorrow to check the 2 best out of them.
all the embryos are at the stage after morula and before blastocyst (the embryologist said she cannot count the number of cells), is this normal at this stage??
did anybody have day 6 transfer??


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Mami, 

have heard of lots of day six transfers and once they are blasts they will be able to see the two parts of the embryo more clearly and then grade them. that's fab having so many. (BTW did you mean 89 or 8-9 cell- just couldn't imagine the embryologists counting that many!!) 

Enjoy your last day pre PUPO-ness. Good luck for tomorrow.

Kate x


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hey livity
thanks for the reply
she said one is 18 and quality 2+ (this one is really too slow) and one is 89 quality 1- and the rest she couldnt count anymore
she said they most have the outer shell now which i was googling now and it means they are blasts. but as u said seems she is not seeing yet the 2 parts of the embryo this is why she pushed for tomorrow.


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

hi ladies, i've been out for 2 days and it's already hard to catch up!!!

mami, there are lots of day 6 transfers, don't worry. you have so so so many embies that they can afford to choose the best ones, so very good news. we'll be very close then, because my FET will be on tuesday    

vicks, forget about the symptoms. apart of the med's side effects, i have a completly different experience in both my BFP. i just hope you are coping well with the wait   

rex, i already told you about the millenium saga! that is really entertaining. if you are really into vampires, go for dracula  . people think it is a very dark book, but i promise, it's great romance. you can also read the Camilla Lakberg books: "the princess of ice" and the other one. there are two, but i don't remember which one is the first one. another great one: "the shadow of the wind" by Carlos Ruiz Zafón.
hope that helps  . when is your transfer?

VM, wellcome from here too. don't think we all deal that well with this. really, we all cry and get bad moods when no one is looking   . DH calls me OVUM when i go mad!!! but you really feel better when you speak about it. I´m sure your follies will go well. 

mismunro, i'll be just outside Paris, but i guess we'll go to Paris at some point. we haven't been there for ages and DH wants to see all his friends and family. i'll let you know how it goes    

mollythesheep, when do you KNOW?

sweet dreams, hope jessica and you are both alright  

gelatogirl, how's the wait please let us know any news! 

Livity k, any sign of AF?

i'm i missing anyone? please forgive me! you know girls, i really feel i'm in my 2ww as i wait for yours  . best wishessss and see you soon!


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

ohhhh, i just forgot.
for all of you that are or will be having GESTONE
the basic dose is 50. but last time, because of my problems i was prescribed 100.
did you know both ampoules have the same price? so if you are prescribed two 50 ampoules, buy the 100 ampoules and you pay a half!!!
i don't know if i explained myself very well     whatever...


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

24hrs: thanks for the great info about gestone, i am on 100 also and i am using 2 50s....  and thanks for the reassurance... btw can u remind me when u are leaving to paris?? and yeah we are almost transfering together... we are 2ww partners and we can nagg together 

vicks: when are u testing?? btw for the symptoms both time i got pregnant i had no pregnancy symptoms at all, i was feeling AF coming and the time i wasnt pregnant i had all symptoms  i had nausea etc... so with ivf u can never tell, just keep ur fingers crossed and we are all praying for u... (girls if vicks is pregnant we should do another gathering to celebrate )

VM: how did ur ultrasound go?? how many eggs so faR  

SD: u start clomid today no?? as for ur question about the timing, i had 2 cycles with clomid each with a different RE, the first one he told me to take one 50mg pill in the morning and another in the evening same time. the second RE told me to take both in the evening around 7 oclock, but 1 hr before, 1 hr after wont make a difference. so i guess each dr has his own way

gelatogirl: thanks for the nice wishes  and yeah the weather is amazing, i came expecting fogg and rain but there is nothing but sunshine  

Rex: what are the updates about ur scan and E2? hope everything went perfect

mollythesheep: did u test please update us on this bfp.... hope u are celebrating by now

hi to everyone else 
enjoy ur sunday


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

mami, i'mm be leaving to paris next friday afternoon, so we can do something before. otherwise, i'll be back on the 11th. gooooooood luck with your transfer. so exciting!


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah if u have time maybe we can meet up on thursday for lunch before u leave
pm me with ur number so i call u and we plan it


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello ladies, what lovely fab sunny weekend

Gelatogirl - Thanks for your message re: clomid, most helpful  .  Hope all is good with you?

Kate - hope you are ok?  when is AF due?  

Mami - Really really hope ET goes great tomorrow (Mon)   , your embies sound like they are doing great, fab you have so many too.  I am on day 4 of IUI 2nd day of clomid, I am taking just one 50mg tablet once in the evening.  Thinking of you and hoping and   it all goes perfect for you.

24hours - hope you are ok too?

Hello vicks, fozi, rex, VM, mismunro, anyone else forgotton, hope you are all ok and wishing you all the best.

AFM - my cold/flu virus is getting better each day now which is good, I am feeling rather dizzy and a bit sick though, but not sure if thats flu virus or side effects of clomid, did wake up in night dripping in sweat which was a bit strange . Anyway, not too bad, sure I will be feeling more human again very soon.  Looking forward to Friday for first scan (day 9) my DH wants to come with me which is really sweet to check on my follies, told him its just a scan but he still wants to come.  Think he feels bad because he is the one with MF infertility yet I am the one that has to go through TX.  He is rather stressed at the moment, think he is worrying a bit about it all.  Bless him he is such a sweetie . 
Jessica my cat is doing a lot better today, she has finally stopped throwing up so hopefully she is on the mend .

Did anyone watch XFactor and Strictly come dancing last nite? I am so what confused that they put both programmes which are both really popular on the same nite and the same time, what are they like!!! Me and DH had to keep flicking back and forth all night... very annoying....   

Anyway better go and pay DH some attention now....

Take care, lots of love
sweetdreamsxxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Girls, hope you've all enjoyed the weekend!

Mami-congratulations on the blastos, good luck for transfer tomorrow  

VM-hows the stims, whens EC?
SD-glad your feeling better and treatment is underway-glad jessica also on the mend!

Kate-went to see SW at the awareness centre yesterday, really good reflexology/positive visualisation session, felt very relaxed afterwards, Hows it going at your end?

MissT-how you doing, still yearning for some drugs?!!

Rex-how was the scan? follies growing?

Molly-probably a reasonable idea to skip workshop, its sounds a good thing to do though. Have you done much yoga before? Do they do a beginners workshop? How are you otherwise?

Missmunro-wishing you luck with what ever you decide

Gelatogirl-hope you had a good weekend

AFM-still waiting! I'm now 9dpt-not much in the way of symptoms, just occasional cramps-seems to be quite common so ok with that -for now! OTD sun 4th and we now seem to have a dinner party on the 3rd and friends staying the 4th so hopefully that will keep me away from the dreaded pee sticks and equally will have a few people around to drink with if things fo T*Ts up!
love to all!

Vicky


----------



## VM (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi all,

my scan today was good. Despite the slow response in the beginning, i now have 14 follies (between 15 and 21mm) and E2 is over 11000. I need to take the pregnyl tonight (at midnight) and go for the EC on Tue.   What i am slightly worried though is what happens if i ovulate in the meantime I asked the dr who said it is quite rare but the answer was not very reassuring!

Rex: how was your scan/E2? I am thinking of you  

Mami: best of luck tomorrow. Day 6 transfer seems quite common so i am sure it will be fine.

Vicks: fingers crossed for the OTD on the 4th!

V xxx


----------



## Auntie Betty (Apr 13, 2009)

Evening ladies,

Just thought I should give you a quick up date as you were all so helpful to me the other day.  Dr 
Sheriff called me back and said she would let me go ahead with treatment without the smear test results - she said my cervix was only very slightly redder than it should be so she had no concerns about it being anything serious more just routine.  But we are now delayed starting anyway as we got the results of DH's latest SA following on from him having a prostatic cyst drained a couple of weeks ago and unfortunately he still has zero sperm count and is now baffling the consultant as to what is wrong with him - so now DH is having a CT scan tomorrow and then booked in for TESE on either 17th/20th Oct - so we will be delayed in starting for a month.  Dr Sheriff was fine to speak to on the phone I think maybe I had just found the whole day a little bit stressful!!

Sorry no personals - I have just quickly scanned through the posts since I last posted on Wed and there are loads and am struggling to keep up with who is doing what!!!!  Nice to hear that some of you have been able to meet up - can imagaine that was really good for all of you.

 &   to you all x x


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

What a lovely weekend - really enjoyed being outside.

A couple of you have asked (thanks!) so just a quick update on me. I'm half way through my 2ww. Not much going on. No symptoms, although the last 2 days I have been analysing every twinge thinking 'is that implantation?' but nothing obvious..... I can see the week ahead dragging, but I've got plenty going on. 

My DH is away overnight on DPO 15/16 and won't be back home until late on day 16 which is when I was going to test so I'm preoccupied wondering whether to test together on day 14 and risk feeling miserable on my own for 2 days... or waiting till he's back with no-one to keep me away from the test kit calling to me from the cupboard! I see a pattern emerging as he was away for the IUI too! If this makes it to a baby do you think he'll manage to miss the birth too?? 

Hope it's a good week ahead. Anyone testing? Good luck! 

GG


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

What a lovely weekend, we went to Cambridge for the day to day, went punting on the river, was so nice!  I've had a really bad cold all weekend though, is starting to ease off though now, good job as I am back at work tomorrow, boo!

Sweetdreams - glad you're feeling better and good that your cat is ok.  Re the clomid, I used to take it just beofore bed and boy did I get the night sweats, was really rather strange!  Bless your DH for wanting to come with you, mine is exactly the same!  Totally agree re the Strictly/Xfactor, would be lost without Sky+!!

Mami - good luck for tomorrow, I had a day 5 transfer but my frostie is a day 6....got everything crossed for you for tomorrow.

24hrs - thanks for the tip re the gestone, not sure whether I'll be on that or the cyclogest, will find out tomorrow

Vicks - admire you for staying away from the pee sticks!  I have absolutely no will power and tested on day 9 post transfer, whoops, good job is was a positive!!  Yes, am needing something to do now, drugs, something!  At least I have a scan tomorrow, phew!

VM - good luck for Tuesday!!  Don't worry about ovulating before, it's very unlikely

Aunt Bettie -great news on the smear, glad you've got a plan in place now

Gelatogirl - Stay strong, if you don't test before he goes, you need to be strong enough to not test while he is away, is a great feeling getting that BFP together!

I've got my scan booked in at 1.15pm tomorrow, maybe see some of you there?
x
x


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hey all
Miss ti: i will be tomorrow in the clinic at 3 PM so i dont think i will catch u there... good luck for the scan.

VM: dont worry u wont ovulate before, i also had a follicule of 21 the day i got the pregnyl and same as u i was so scared... but this is why they monitor us so closely to make sure we dont ovulate. good luck for the retreival, keep us updated 

vicks: miss ti is right u are so strong not to do hpt... me each cycle i end up doing 3 in the same day ... i remember the last cycle when i got a negative i bought 7 and i was doing one each hour until i called the dr and he sent me for a blood test to be able to stop those hpts 

gelatogirl: why dont u test 14dpo before ur dh leaves... a positive should appear anytime after 12dpo because usually implantation occurs max on day 10... crossing fingers for u and praying all will go well 

Auntie bettie: am really sorry about the 0 sperm, i hope u will find plenty of sperm in TESE.

enjoy the begining of week
kisses


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Mami, good luck for transfer, VM good luck for EC-   

Miss T glad you had a lovely day punting- my friend punted to her wedding reception in oxford which was so lovely- when I first tried it I fell in!!

Vicks and Gelatogirl- really good luck and strong nerves for week 2 of the wait- it is not the most fun time- Vicks I'm glad you had a good person at the Awareness centre- what was her name I might look her up if I need a boost. Did your DH have a massage too? 

24hrs hope your transfer goes well on tues?  Have I got that right?   

Auntie Betty- sorry for your news on DH- my husband had TESE at the clinic but done by someone from a linked clinic- if you have any qu's let me know or pm me.

My AF arrived yesterday- bit of a cry- it is the final confirmation of what you already know. But we could then work out timings and I reckon next FET transfer will be 2nd week of November which doesn't seem too far away.

Hello to Sweetdreams, Fozi, Rex, Have a good week. 

Bye for now- I have an early start and haven't managed an early night. 

K x


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

hi girls,
TOMORROW IS THE DAY     i hope my 2 blasts thaw well. i'm really scared they won't, but pray pray pray...

auntie betty, my husband had 0 count as well. TESE showed nothing, so we are going with donor. hopefully you have better luck than us. i know it's very difficult, but i wish you good luck.  

miss t, i hope your scan has gone well and you can transfer your frostie very soon.

mami, how was everything? just rest as much as you can. ask your DH to get you a good book.

VM, don't worry about ovulating out of time. i've done it 5 times and never ovulated before planned. some times with 23 mm follies and over.

gelato girl, i agree about testing on day 14th while DH is around.

vicks, how are you doing

sweet dreams, how lucky having a husband that wants to go with you. mine is the "responsible" type, and doesn't take a day off unless it's mandatory. he will come tomorrow, just because he has to drive me home and sign the papers... 

livity, sorry you had a bad day. but you will start a new cycle soon and will have your mind in the present day.  

fozi, rex, where are you hope you are both fine.   

i'll write again tomorrow after transfer (or no transfer)    
bye bye


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi All, wow, I can't believe so much to catch up on.  What an absolutely great weekend.  

Miss TI - how are you?

Missmunro - hope you're ok, have you decided on what you're going to do?

Sweetdreams - glad you're over your flu now and starting to stim.  Yeah! go clomid.  Btw, I love your cat's name, my dog is Jessica too 

Mami - hope your transfer went ok, your embies sound really really good and raring to go as well, best of luck 

24hours - thanks for the book choices, I've put them down as my favs in amazon...

Mollythesheep - me too, I would like to know your result, I do hope its positive! we're due more good news on this thread

Gelatogirl - one more week to go, you must be very excited.  

VM - good luck for tomorrow too

So, I went for my scan today, last Sat was just the E2 test.  Not as great news as I would have liked, only 5 follies but my lining is still very thin - its 3mm at the moment and I'm day 8.  Oh dear.  I was not too worried about it as previous times, lining came up to just acceptable in time, but as I don't seem to be that receptive this time round, I'm not sure.  So, a bit down today.  

I'm in next on Wednesday, anyone going in the morning 9am?


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Evening All,

24hours-fingers crossed for tomorrow, I hope both those frosties are good as new!  

Vm and Mami good luck to!

Aunty Betty-I hope the TEST goes well, as you have already seen there are girls that have been in your position who i'm sure will offer great support.

Rex-try not to worry too much, these things have a habit of catching up at the last minute, sending lots of 'thick vibes!

Livity-sorry you've been feeling down about AF, although its the end of one cycle, it is the beginning of the next! fingers crossed and lots of     for this one!
Sara Wood, was the girl at the awareness centre, she was great and DH had a massage with a chap called Patrick who was great, he's still got sore buttocks!

Molly-thinking of you!

MissT-sounds like a fab weekend, a bit of nice weather makes all the difference!
Gelatogirl, sounds like we're going to be testing around the same time, how you holding out?
Sweet dreams, Fozi, missmunro-how you doing?

AFM-no news, no symptoms. Back at work today, a very good distraction!

Vicks


----------



## mollythesheep (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi, just a very quick one from me: I tested this morning (14 dpo) and it's a BFP! Very, very faint though which worries me a bit, when I was pg with dd it came up quite strong right away. Called UCH and they booked me in for a blood test on thursday as it's still a bit early. I'm terrified something will be wrong! This cycle started off so badly, I cannot believe it may actually have worked. Also, dp managed to get ill and it may be swine flue, brilliant timing! The nurses were not impressed when I told them and ordered me to stay away from him, so he's been moved to the spare bedroom.

Don't worry about not having any symptoms Vicks, I was absolutely convinced AF would turn up as I had all the usual premenstrual signs and nothing else, but no sign of it yet. Keeping my fingers crossed that it will stay away for you too!

Sorry your scan was not as good as expected Rex. The follicles may still catch up though and it's quality rather than quantity. I know someone who's pg with twins from only 4 eggs. As for the lining, have you tried acupuncture? My lining was poor at the beginning of this cycle and after a session of acupuncture it suddenly became nice and thick. Could have been coincidence of course but who knows. 

How are you doing Mami, i assume you are PUPO now?

Hello and all the best to everyone else!


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

molly the sheep. CONGRATULATIONSSSSSSSSS   
a line is a line anyway! oh how much i envy you. i hope i can be the same in 2 weeks!!!
lots of     to everyone else.


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hey all
Rex: do not worry, more follicules might show and u still have 8 more days to get ur lining thick enough... praying for u to have everything as perfect as u want

Molly: congrats soooo happy for u... a light line is normal on 14 dpo... its like 9dp5dt, so too early to have a clear positive. keep us updated about the blood test tomorrow

24hours: good luck for tomorrow, am sure both embies will make it out of the thaw and they will be both transfered, thinking about u and praying for u tonite

Vicks: good now that u are back at work at least u will have ur mind distracted from the symptoms issue 

hi to SD, miss ti, vm, fozi and all the rest

AFM: i had a great ET. Mr serhal did it for me, which really releived me. they put back 2 blastos, 1 that was almost done hatching and another one that was hatching.... and i only had 3 remaining to freeze. the others didnt survive from day 5 to day 6... but thanks god what i got so far is good.
Mr. serhal and Dr Saab were so positive and soooooo adorable, they made me laugh during the whole ET which made me feel really at ease. 
i will be flying back to dubai on the 10th, but i will pass by the clinic on the 9th for a blood test... so i will get to know the result before i leave.
kisses to everyone and good nite


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

wow, what a lot of posts to catch up on having been out for the weekend.

So excited for you Molly, I have fingers and toes crossed that it is all positive from here on. And Mami too, it's looking so good for you.

Sorry, so many people on this board I am only slowly getting to know you, and still confused!

I decided to wait. I was stressed for more reasons than just the post, though I have calmed down a lot now and I have to admit that some of it was just PMT. I did a great vinyasa class in Paris on Sunday before I left - a change from my usual style of yoga, and felt really good after that (sore and aching now!) I also want to change my acupuncturist - I am thinking of going to the Kite Clinic for just a couple of sessions (as they are sooooo expensive). So a month of regular relaxation, lots of vits and supplements, trying to eat right and drink lots and hopefully I will feel more prepared in Oct.

mm


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

ps I'm on my second day of feeling quite nauseous with this period. I usually do feel a bit sick when I have pain, but the pain is over now and still feeling nauseous. I'm wondering if this could have anything to do with the hycosy (three weeks ago now!) Does anyone have any experience of this?


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Molly, congratulations!!!!     

That is great news    Yours is the first BFP I've read since my hols (2.5 weeks ago!) so let's hope it's the start of many on this thread and others.

Mami, good luck for the 2WW - sounds like your ET went perfectly


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

they just called me and both frosties thawed fine    
i'll go at 4.30... so i think i'm going to do a class of dance and another one of yoga just to relax. i'm soooo nervous.

missmunro, i think you are just too stressed. i'm sure hicosy has nothing to do. i hope you can put your mind somewhere else, otherwise, you are going to have a really long month  

sorry, no more comments for today. i'm too conscious about myself.    
big    for everyone else


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Good luck 24hrs  

Have a nice day and enjoy being PUPO this evening. 

Kate x


----------



## mollythesheep (Apr 13, 2009)

Mami, that transfer sounds really, really promising! take it easy now, I hope you have plenty of distractions to hand for the 2ww.

Sorry you're feeling nauseous missmunro, I would be surprised if the hicosy had caused it, could you have a stomach bug? I'm glad you're feeling less stressed now. If you're looking to change accupuncturists I can recommend mine, Ian at balance acupuncture. I know quite a few people who got bfp after seeing him - could be coincidence of course but who knows. and he's quite reasonably priced too.

yeah about your frosties, 24hours. that's great!! Good luck for the transfer!

went to boots and bulk bought pregnancy tests - there's a 2-4-1 on for First response tests if anyone wants to stock up - they must have thought I'm slightly crazy - who needs 8 tests?? so anxious that bfp will go away, but hopefully my blood test will be ok on thu


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Actually wrote a post yesterday but managed to loose it again, grr!

Molly the sheep - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!      Well done you, so, so happy for you, got everything crossed for your blood test on Thurs…

24hrs - yae for today being THE day!  Excellent news that they both defrosted well, keep calm 

Mami - Congrats on being PUPO!!!  All sounds very positive, got everything crossed for you!!

Livity - I felt the same when I got AF, November isn't that far away though, yae!

Rex - try not to be too down about your follies and lining, my lining was only 4mm on day 10 (day 8 of stimms) and 2 days later managed to get to 6.5, so anything can happen, sending you much luck

Vicks -   being back at work during the 2ww is a godsend!

Missmunro - great to hear from you and that you are more relaxed!  Keep us updated on your progress….dont think nausea would have anything to do with hycosy…hopefully it will pass

Hello to the rest of the gang.  My scan was ok yesterday, my lead follie is 10mm, am only on day 12 today so a way to go yet, I don't normally ovulate until day 16/17 so not too worried.  Am booked in on Thursday for another scan and I reckon transfer is likely to be next Thurs/Fri, cannot wait now!
X
x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello ladies, hope you are all ok  

Vicks - Hope your 2WW goes quick for you  .  Sending you huge     for a BFP when you test hun 

VM - great you have 14 follies, really hope your EC today went great    .

Aunty Betty - So sorry about DH's cyst and no sperm   . Sending you huge     that Mr Ramsay finds out whats wrong and they find sperm for his TESE.

Gelatogirl - Really hope rest of your 2WW goes quick for you and you get your BFP   .  Have you decided to wait till DH is back before you test?

Mami - So glad your ET went so well and fantastic that Mr Serhal did it.  Great you have some frosties too.  Really hope 2WW goes quick for you .  Sending huge    for a BFP for you.

Rex - Sending huge huge     that your follies grow big and strong.

Mollythesheep - Wow fantastic news.  Congratulations            thats wonderful, so so happy for you, must be an amazing feeling.  

missmunro - Look after yourself hun    and try and spend the next few weeks getting yourself nice and relaxed and ready for next months cycle.

24hours - sending you huge huge     that your FET goes great today.

MissTI - Glad your scan went well yesterday and really hope your FET goes great next week   

Kate - sending you a hug that end of cycle that didn't work.  Sending huge     that your next FET goes great and gets a BFP   

Hello fozi and KD74, and everyone else haven't mentioned, hope you are all ok and wishing you all well.

AFM - Pretty much over my horrible flu virus now which is great, and feeling a lot lot better now.  The clomid seems to be making me feel really hot and cold and then night sweats and rather dizzy and tired, but nothing too horrible which is great.  As of today I started having AF like pains and cramps down there, I take it thats normal when taking the Clomid??.  Guess my ovaries are working hard then... 

Take care all, lots of love
Jennyxxx


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Mollly! - Wow, it's so great to read about your BFP!! I'm also on the IUI board and I think we've had 5 or 6 BFNs this week over there, so it's reassuring to read that at least someone is having some success. Hope this one sticks!!

Mami - your ET sounded great, it's also nice to read that the clinicians are capable of being lovely and jokey etc. I really hope you get the BFP before you head back to Dubai.

MissMunroe - sounds a bit miserable for you hun. If you have any doubts at all about the hycosy call the clinic. But you'd think if it was going to cause a complication in might have done so by now. But it sounds like it's all getting to you so do get some advice and see if you can set your mind at ease. Otherwise, do you like ginger? I find it good for nausea, and like any excuse to nibble gingernut bikkies!

Sweet dreams - yes Clomid does seem to be able to produce the nasty side effects you describe. I stopped reading that bit of the leaflet in the end as it was all too grim! Hope it improves for you. 

Aunty Betty - oh the frustration of it! Really hope they find some of those boys in there somewhere..

24 Hours - hope you are heading for a BFP after this FET. Good luck for your 2ww. It's driving me a bit mad now!
The rest of you are sounding pretty positive despite the ups and downs of it all....keep on smiling

GG xx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Helloo!

Molly thats fab news! take care of yourself and relax-more acupuncture would be good if you're into that-hope blood test is good on Thursday! 

24hours-Thank God! I hope transfer went ok-enjoy being PUPO! 

Mami-that all sounds very positive-fingers crossed for you, heres hoping!  

VM-hope they got lots of eggs today!

Rex-how are those follies going?

missmuro-the more methods of relaxation you can get, the better, I say! I used the London Acupuncture clinic, harley st which was very good. They are very flexible around treatment including weekends.

MissT-how exciting! I hope this is your time, good luck for ET 

Gelatogirl-hows the 2ww going? any symptoms?-I haven't really!

Sweetdreams-I didn't have many symptoms with the clomid, but it doesn't sound out of keeping, sending lots of huge follie vibes!

Kate, Fozi, Kd, Aunty Betty-hope you're all well!
Its got a bit chaotic on here now, sorry if I've missed anyone!
Not much happening at my end-11dpt-5days to go!
Vicks


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks GG - I love ginger, and believe in it as a remedy for everything. Will get some first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

This is going to be a great 2ww - Vicks, VM and Mami - sending you all loads and loads of    

Livity - I'm so sorry for you, I'm really hoping this is the one.

Vicks - hope work is doing the trick and keeping you grounded.  

MOLLY! a BFP!, that is super fantastic.  Oh, Thursday is tooo far away, hurry up days - I'm really really excited for you.  Big hug.  Thanks too for the Boots special - I will be heading out to stock up too.  

Mami - you are a jammy one, Dr Serhal, he would have been very very careful - what a great start for the 2ww.  For all you PUPO girls, I really wish time would hurry up so I know what your test results are going to be.  I'm really excited for you Mami, I have a really good feeling - I feel that its been a really cycle journey for you, coming over to visit, us meeting you and getting to know on this board, your astounding no of eggs - I think your 2ww is going to be more excruaiting for me.  

Missmunro - your approach sounds very sensible.  You're giving yourself the very best start to a new cycle and that's really wise.  Re the hycosy, I did not have any lingering effects, not really sure ...

24hours - how are you feeling tonight being PUPO?  I'm really crossing my fingers for you.  Are you keeping sane without your yoga? its so lovely and sunny out there, you going for walks?  Btw, if you're ever in town (St Paul's) (or Mami too) and you're lunching, let me know and I'll join you/drop by.  

Miss T, how does your natural cycle work, do they wait until you ovulate and then pop the frostie in?  do you then do a natural end 2ww as well - so no drug support?  I'm in on Friday for a scan, so will miss you but sending you loads of luck too.     

Hi Aunty Betty, Gelatogirl, Fozi and everyone else that I've missed 'hello' and  

AFM: I've just come back from acupuncture hopefully this is going to help me.  Btw, the acupuncturist said for me to take some EFA oils (like Mumomega) does anyone else do this?  My scan is tomorrow morning, will let you know how things are progressing.  Think I'm going to have to start buying pineapple juice to help lining


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hey
Rex:fresh pineapple helps with the lining also, i have read somewhere that eating the core can make a big difference. they suggested to eat it the first week after transfer and than stop it afterward as it can cause the uterus to contract.
crossing fingers for ur scan tomorrow... 

Vicks: 5 more days to go... yay... and we get to know about ur BFP... 

gelatogirl: hope u also get ur bfp this week...  and we start getting a wave of bfps on this forum 

24hours: here we hit together the 2ww... we are together so we are gonna make it and get this bfp ...

missti: i guess u are gonna catch us at the end of our 2ww... hope eveyrhting will go fine with u and ur transfer will go at its best.

SD: cramps with clomid are normal, i also got this... they more feel like twinges on the ovaries... dont worry all those hormones make us feel all kind of things

VM: how did ur collection go hope u are feeling ok and u got plenty of eggs


livity: hope u are doing ok


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

hello girls

just a quick update. when i went for transfer yesterday i found out that my frosties not only had thawed well but they had kept their rating. and i was so scared about the thawing process... so they were 6AA and 6AB, both hatching at the time of transfer! A new doctor did the transfer, i think he is egyptian, but seriously, no way to remember his name  . It took a while because a have a very retroverted uterus, but they said that apart of the time, the transfer was perfect. that looks good, doesn't it?     i'm really happy! 
no more talk about myself now... 

VM, was your EC so soon? i'm a bit lost now... it looks very promising any way. good luck!

MissT, Rex, sweetdreams, i'm   for you follies and lining.

Livity, when will you start with the medication?

auntybetty, really hope that you are the first of many in this forum. fingers crossed everyone!

a tip for everyone, you can buy pregnancy tests on ebay, really really cheap, something like 30 tests for 5 pounds. they are not as good looking as the farmacy ones, but they work the same way.
another thing, i asked the doctors before about the crams after ET. they say it's very normal, because after the stimulation your ovaries have to shrink back to their normal size. that can take up to 2-3 weeks. so no worries in this sense.

have a nice day everyone


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

24hrs - that sounds like a perfect transfer, congrats on being PUPO!!

Sweetdreams - I had those symptoms too with the clomid, don't worry, good luck for your scan on Friday.

Gelatogirl - not long to go now at all, how exciting, got everything crossed for you!!

Vicks - gosh, I really admire your will power not to test, I tested at 9dpt, whoops!  Good luck hun!

Missmunro - feeling any better?

Rex - basically with a natural cycle you have no drugs before the transfer apart from antibiotics to clear ant infection and voltarol for the transfer day. They scan you until you and you do OPK's everyday at home until you ovulate they then pop the embryo(s) back in and then you have the same support drugs as you would after IVF so Gestone or Cyclogest.  Hope your scan went well today, I might be in on Friday also, will let you know.

Mami - yes, I'll just about catch you at the end of your 2ww, when are you flying back home?

Not much happening with me, got acupuncture at lunchtime and another scan tomorrow, hopefully I'll have good news.  Quick question for the FET girls, are you on clexane at all after the transfer?
X
x


----------



## happyhay (Sep 17, 2009)

Hello,

I have a quick question if someone can help me  I have just finished my Primolut today so when should I expect AF? I am still on the nasal spray and will finish that on the 1st Day.

Thanks in adavnce,
Hayley x


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi 24hrs, thats great news on the thawing.  I've got everything crossed for you   too.  

Happyhay - I was on primolut and my AF came about 3 days later - hope that helps.

Miss TI - I will be on clexane, evil stuff!  Have you had it before?  Some people have no probs with it but I find it always hurt, I asked Dr S about the pain and he said it was normal as the needle is a little bit blunter than the others, so it does not break a vein as its a heparin style drug.  Dr S gave me a tip, which is to put an ice cube on the spot you're going to inject it into to numb the area.  Not tried it yet, but if you do so before me let me know if it helps.  

AFM: lining not much better today 3.6mm.  Follies getting to a ripe size 17 and 16s.


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Happyhay - my AF came 6 days after I stopped the prim which was around the same day I normally get AF.

Rex - sorry that your lining isn't that much better, you've still got time, great news on the follies tho.  Have had Clexane before, you're right, it is horrible stuff, Dr S told me about the ice too but it so didn't work!!  I was so bruised my stomach looked awful, so in desperation I started googling and found a great tip, basically if you make sure the bubble in the vial goes in last it acts as a seal and you don't bruise as much, I didn't have a bruise at all since doing that, I also stabbed it in really quickly as the needle is quite think.
X
x


----------



## VM (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi girls,

Had my EC yesterday (that was day 14 after beginning of stimmulation as planned despite some fear that it may be delayed due to slow response in the beginning). Quite an experience, never been under sedation before.... Dr Serhal did the procedure, he was great but main side effects were a complete memory loss of the 30 mins post procedure (v strange) and a very restless/sleepless night last night (which makes it even harder to concentrate at work today!). Anyway, I had a total of 10 eggs extracted (i queried why 10 when i had 14 follicles but i was told it is normal). The embryologist called earlier to say that 7 fertilised successfully (1 was empty, 2 fertilised abnormally), still no bad. Unfortunately i wont know anything about quality/grading until tomorrow. Cannot wait.

Mami, 24hrs, Vicks, gelatogirl: good luck with your 2ww.

Rex: good news about the follies. Hope the lining thickens soon. How was the scan today??

MissT: good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Sweetdreams: hope the clomid side effects are getting better.

Livity: so sorry it didnt work this time, really hope your next FET is a success. 

Happyhay: for me AF came 3 days after i stopped taking primolut.

Mollythesheep: congratulations for the BFP. Hope more will follow in the next few weeks!

V xxx


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

MissTi - my acupuncturist suggested I think about a natural ICSI if I decide to do that after IUI (if unsucessful!) so it's good to hear that they will do it at CRGH. Who are you under? Obviously we are yet to have this conversation but I'm quite interested. I have been pregnant before naturally, our problem is with DH who is a paraplegic so paralysed from the waist down. I'd prefer not to go down the drugs route and we will only have the money for 1 round of ICSI so no point in making lots of embryos.

Mami, Vicks,  - I'm going crazy now, how are you both?
24hrs - welcome to the 2ww, your transfer sounded good, sending you   
Miss Munroe - hope you had a better today today, how's that tum?
Rex - yes I've been taking fishoil supps. I had a particular balance for the lead up to tx then since I'm taking the Pregnacare one (comes as a double pack) sorry I can't remember the actual ratios as my brain is now officially mush. 

Hello everyone else - I never manage to get a personal in for you all - sorry. Sending you good thoughts though.

GG xx


----------



## happyhay (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for everyone that got back to me. I guess I will just have to wait for AF.....


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hey all
Gelato girl: still hanging on, trying not to analyze every feeling and take it easy... but am sure going to get crazy in the coming week the closer my test gets...

VM: excellent news, hope all ur embies will be great tomorrow and all of them will go to day 5...

missti: am staying in london till the 10th of oct. Dr. serhal said its fine to travel before, but i didnt want to take any risk...  hopefully ur scan will go great.

rex: really sorry about the lining.. what did the doctors say?? i guess u will be put on a high dose of gestone... btw i read somwehre that some clinics give viagra to help with the lining 

happyhay: i guess each person is different when it comes to primolut, as u see u got many different replies... me i stoped primolut on a monday and AF was here on wednesday morning. but anyway it should be anything withing 2 till 8 days maximum

24hrs: how are u feeling today 

vicks: how are u holding at the end of the 2ww did u break up and test any sysmptoms yet??

hi to SD, livity, fozi, missmunro, molly, kd and everyone else.
have a nice evening


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Good evening everyone, thanks for your messages

Tummy better today ... I skipped my 'clean greens' (spirulina & stuff) this morning and now have ginger in the house (oops, I didn't have any yet, tomorrow). It will be a shame if I have to give the spirulina up, because I kind of believe in it and it makes me feel less bad about not getting my 5-a-day. Consoling myself with the thought that if I actually do want to get pregnant then that is the feeling I might just have to live with for a while ... and be happy about it 

Am feeling quite chilled this evening ... wish I could spread some of it around to those of you in the middle of treatment ...


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies, hope all good

Gelatogril - hope 2WW goes quick for you,  .   BFP

Vicks - not long to go now 5 days, hope goes quick .   BFP

24hours - great news on your frosties and grading.  Hope 2W goes quick for you too,   BFP.

Mami - hope 2WW goes quick for you too.   BFP.

Wow lots of 2WW girls at moment, hopefully be BFP girls very soon   .

Missmunro - glad you are feeling better thats great.

Rex - Glad follies are doing so well,    for your lining and that all goes great.  What time where you at the clinic today?  Did you have lady with short dark hair who looked pregnant do your scan? (sorry don't know her name) hadn't seen her around before,  She forgot about us for an hour and ticked our names of on list as being done and we hadn't, she was causing right problems with the reception staff.  Also I  couldn't understand much of what she was saying, very strong accent. I was there 11.30ish, noone could of missed me, made an absolute idiot of myself (so so embarrassed).  Was having huge hot flush and sweating episode when arrived and stressing about that.  Then spilt my water bottle in my bag over everything and it dripped right through bag all over the waiting room floor, which I had to clear up, looked like I wet myself.  Oh god so not a good morning!!! Wot must everyone have thought of me    .

VM - Glad your EC went well yesterday, sending lots of    that the grading and quality is great.

MissTI - really hope your scan goes great tomorrow  . What time are you at the clinic? I am there at 11.30 again tomorrow, hopefully I wont be making an idiot of myself this time  .
  
AFM - well day 7 of cycle today, had a big shock this morning when did a urine ovulation test and it showed high levels of LH. Phoned clinic who told me to come straight in for scan and blood test, stressed me out as huge mad rush, so had to leave house with no breakfast missed my train and had to run to station, so not in a great state when I arrived at clinic and feeling pretty crap on clomid aswell which didn't help.  Anyway, had scan done, quite a few follies (forgot to ask how many) silly me and one big follie doing really good at 15 already at day 7, lining quite thick.  Did blood test which showed that hormone levels are higher, got to go back tomorrow morning for another scan and another blood test and then see what happens next.  My DH is getting stressed out as he doesn't know what day the IUI is going to be taking place as I just keep having to go for scans and monitoring and then who knows when it will actually be done.  He is really really busy at work and not sure if he can get away, although he really really wants to be there when they do the IUI so don't know what will happen.  I am determined to try and stay calm about it all anyway, "what will be will be".  

Lots of love
Jennyxx


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Miss TI - thanks for the tip, I may have to ask you again when I come to using the clexane esp if we change threads.  

VM - thats great news on your fertilisation.  Definitely a success, I can't wait to hear how they are developing tomorrow.  Btw, I too had memory loss, DH told me I said some very embarassing things (at the top of my voice) apparently.  

Mami - they did put me on viagra last time and it worked, but this time its not done a thing to help... started the pineapple juice today, don't think I bout enough, oh dear.  re the gestone, they don't have me on that at all, should I query that?  whats it for?

Sweetdreams - hello, wow, you sound like you had a full day.  I was in the clinic today but in the morning, I was there for 9am scan.  If I was there when you arrived, I think I would have wet myself laughing and be right there with you on the floor moping.  I did have that pregnant Dr doing my scan previously, she has only been there for a couple of months, don't know her name tho cos I asked twice and did not catch her answer.  She is very soft spoken - or I may be hard of hearing in my oooold age. Really good news on your follies too ... sending you lots of    

They want me in tomorrow, so I'm going to be there at 12.15pm - anyone else going to be there?  Sweetdreams, what time you going in?  Hope to see some friendly faces tomorow.  

Hi to everyone else I've missed. 

Hugs


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

I am there tomorrow at 4.30 for my hycosy is anyone else going to be there?


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Rex - I am in tomorrow at 11.30 for scan and blood test, so if they are running late as usual, hopefully I will see you then   Really hope your scan goes great    .  I will probably be the one looking really hot and wearing the least amount of clothes as keep going really hot at the moment on the clomid, everyone else is wearing coats and I am in vest tops....    

molly097 - hope your Hycosy goes great in the afternoon    I might be around then if they do actually decide to do my IUI tomorrow (who knows!), not sure yet depends on blood test and scan results in the morning.


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi All!

Sweet dreams-what a nightmare!  Presumably they'll give you pregnyl before the IUI, so should get 24hours notice! Good luck anyway!

24hours-fab news, all sounds very promissing!

GG-have had an up and down day today, have been feeling negative this evening, worrying about this heaviness in my lower abdomen. started knicker checking! went shopping though and bought some new shoes! How you doing?

Rex-hope theres some last minute thickening! have they said what they will do if too thin? fingers crossedxx

VM-congratulations on progress so far, good luck!

MissT hope scan shows you what you want!
Hi to everyone else!

AFM- now day 12post transfer-4 days left-scared to test, because atleast at the moment I have hope and am PUPO whereas if I test and its BFN-It all goes out the window. Obviously its all in the lap of the Gods and what will be will be whenever I test but thats my reasoning!
Vicks


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

hi rex, 
i'd have paid to be there listening whatever was so embarrasing 
i see you very worried about your lining. do they say what's wrong?
in my first attempt my lining was also very thing and they gave me oestradiol (i don't remember the brand) and it helped.
anyway, try to be calmed and ask them EVERYTHING. the most important thing is to get the eggs wright. we'll see then. lots of     tomorrow.
also, don't worry about the gestone. it is progesterone to support your lining, but on injections and a higher dose that cyclogest. you usually start either of them after transfer

someone else was worried about clexane. my DH just puts the needle straight in, in a single hit. we have tried slowly and it hurts much more. then the content, yes, very slowly. i had my first shot this time and it wasn't too bad. i never get bruises.  
Not everyone will need the clexane. it's just to prevent clots in the placenta or around. they give it normally if you have a story of m/c.

i also have a different experience with primolut, because i stopped around a week before my AF was due -something to do with my follies. then AF came on time. i didn't feel any difference.

VM, glad your EC went well. they probably didn't collect the eggs that were not mature... 7 is a great number though!

Gelatogirl, wish you the best. Mayge, if it doesn't work maybe you can do a cycle with clomod and ICSi. at least you would improve your chances by placing 2 embryos. maybe they can do it for you.

the pregnant doctor is Clare, she is french. i found her quite nice and was very chatty and explained everything i ask. perhaps i was just lucky  

sweetdreams, i hope everything is ok with your LH  . don't worry if your DH cannot go. it's a really simple procedure and you can alwas bribe him to take you for a nice dinner afterwards to compensate.

molly097, good luck with your hycosy  

vicks YOU ARE BRAVE woman!!!

i'm fine to day, very quiet. nice dose of everything: aspirin, follic acid, steroids (anyone had them before) and then 40mg clexane and 100mg gestone. NOT BAD   

tomorrow i'll be probably having luch with mami, just in case someone wants to come. we'll meet around knightsbrige-belgravia. let us know if you want to join us!   

and thatks to everyone for your suport. it really helps


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hey girls
Rex: 24 hours answered u about the gestone, so as she said dont worry now, there is a solution for everything and all will be fine  focus on making good eggs now...

SD: same happened with me with clomid, i had a scan on day 9 and i had many follies and 4 of them were already 20mm so they had to inject me with pregnyl just after the scan... but u know the ovulation tests are not reliable with clomid didnt they tell u this in the clinic clomid has LH in it and it can give a false positive on the ovulation test. on the kit of the test u can see a part where they tell u not to test if u are on ferility drugs that has lh in it except 2 days after stopping the drug... but now that u are monitored by the clinic closely no need to worry about all this...

24hrs: will give u a call tomorrow morning as soon as i wake up... are u 100% sure u wanna move tomorrow  i dont wanna feel any guilty i made u move... if u want we can wait and have breakfast on friday before u leave....
as for the clexane, am giving myself the shots and i am ok with them not hurting at all... the only thing that i am boithered with are the gestone shots, am also giving them to myself since dh left in the legg and oh my god this really hurts afterward, i have all the muscle cramping and it hurts for the whole day  the nurse in the clinic told me to go so they can do them to me, so am thinking starting friday to start going there as the pain in the legg is really bad 


hi to everyone else


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls,

VM - congrats on your 7 embies, that is fab news!!!

Gelatogirl - I'm hoping you'll have a BFP soon so no need for this info, I'm doing a natural FET with the embryo frozen from my' last regular ICSI.  I'm under doctor Ranieri, if needs be I'm sure they would accommodate to do a cycle with as few drugs as poss if that's what you want.

missmunro - glad you're feeling better

Sweetdreams - sorry you had a bit of a mare this morning, I hate days like that.  Intresting to hear how well they are monitoring you for IUI, when I had it done on the NHS I got the surge, they scanned me and then just popped the sperm straight in, very basic!

Rex - I'm there at 12.30 tomorrow so might see you there.

Vicks - you are truly amazing!!  I would have so cracked by now!!  Don't be scared to test it could just as well be very Good news   

Mami - hope the gestone shots get easier

24hrs - glad you're feeling good

Am so tired today, went shopping after work then grabbed something to eat and didn't get home until nearly 10pm, yawn!!  Speak tomorrow after my scan.
x
x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Wow- lots going on so hope I've kept up. 

VM- hooray for your eggs- hope you get a lovely call today- the embryologists are so nice and enthusiastic. 

Sweetdreams- fingers crossed for a good scan today and kick off soon- BTW still want to hear what method you have used to shift all those pounds- that must really make you feel good (when not having clomid hot flushes!!)

Rex- am willing your lining on may it catch up with those follies.   

Mami, 24hrs enjoy being PUPO- may well be joining you for lunch if no supply teaching work comes up- I've had 2 prebooked days (mon/fri) but yesterday and today just have to be up and ready to work and wait for a call- yesterday no call- so I went down to my mum's. I'll know by about 8.30am latest whether I have work- I'll let you know. 

Vicks and Gelatogirl- not long now- the last few days are horrible aren't they. I think it is worth waiting as at least it is  a definite answer on the day-     for a BFP. Vicks glad you had some good retail therapy.

Missmunro- hope you have a lovely relaxing month and feel all ready in October. 

MissT- good luck with the monitoring- hope everything is druglessly on track. 

Anyway- I'm sitting here all ready to go- it was a real anticlimax yesterday- think I def prefer prebooked jobs. 

have a good day everyone,

Kate x


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Guys,

we finally have news......we expect a frozen natural transfer to our surro today or tomorrow.  All 3 embies survived thaw yesterday, so now we have to see how they go.

I would be incredibly grateful for any tips anyone has on how to look after yourself following a natural FET - to pass on to my surro, who has been a total total star.


Hope everyone is doing OK at the various stages of their journeys.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Tizzy wizz- that must be so exciting-       for you all. 

I think just rest a couple of days- eat lots of fruit and veg and protein- some people say drink lots of milk. and take a preg support vitamin.

I'll be thinking of you- 

Kate x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Mami and 24hrs

I'm not working today- no call! But I feel like I'm getting a cold so don't want to infect you PUPO ladies!! Have a lovely lunch. 

Kate x


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

mami, since livity is not coming anyway, i think you are right... maybe tomorrow is less risky. anyway, luch time is still fine as i'm leaving at 6. we can do 12.30. is that fine?


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hey 24hrs
totally ok with me.
can u text me the adress of the place so i can tell the taxi driver where to drop me?

who else can make it tomorrow


----------



## VM (Sep 23, 2009)

Mami: if you are alone over the weekend, maybe we can meet up for brunch/coffee. Let me know what you think. V xx


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

oh girls u are the best, i really appreciate u taking care of me 
yeah VM am in, anytime u want  just let me know when and where


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

btw, VM how are ur embies doing today??


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Scan was fine today, lining at 6.1mm, so a way to go yet, my cycles are very long so they don't seem too worried, am back on Saturday to check again.  They were running so late today, waited 45 mins for my scan!!

Tizzywizz - that's great news! Wishing you lots of luck!  Nothing in particular  springs to mind re post transfer, just to take it easy for the first few days.

Wish I could meet you guys for lunch, I have to work   Will be in town on Saturday morning if anyone is meeting for coffee.
x
x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello girls

Rex - Were you sitting in waiting room on right handside as you go in on the end reading a book?? how did your scan go today? Did you see pregnant doctor again?  I saw her again today her name is Claire, she was not so stressed and disorganised today and much more friendlier, I was also much calmer and relaxed today so think she is nice, still cant understand what she says all the time, keep have to say "what" .

24hours - glad you are ok, wow lots of stuff you have to take, hope goes ok. Take care.  Would love to join you and mami tomorrow but cant as at clinic AGAIN tomorrow at 12

Mami78 - How are you doing?  Sorry cant make lunch with you and 24hours, but have to go to the clinic again tomorrow at 12.00.  Mr Serhal was the one that told me to do ovulation urine tests. I had blood test yesterday and today and LH levels are high.  But like you say cant rely on the tests, they are monitoring very closely so not that worried.  Although have to say some tests pick up LH levels more than others, as had one test saying yes LH surge and another one saying no LH surge (how confusing is that!!!)  Hope your 2WW is going quick and you are ok, take care xx

VM - Really hope your embies are doing great    

MissTI - Really glad your scan went well today, what time were you in?  and really hope scan on Saturday goes great   .  Yep they were running so late today, I was there at 11.30 for 2 hours just having a scan and blood test  

Tizzywizz - really hope the transfer goes great    .

Kate - sorry that job was a bit of let down what a bummer!!! when is your next supply job?

Vicks - Hang in there, not long till testing now  

Gelatogirl - hope you are ok too  

Molly97 how did your hyscosy go today?

Missmunro, fozi and everyone else hope you are ok

AFM - Day 8 today of cycle and scan showed lining getting thicker, I have five follies 3 x at 8, and 2 x big ones fighting it out  1 x 14 and 1 x at 19 already, the 14 one which I have named "bill" was hiding behind "ben" 19 one yesterday so thats why we didn't know I had two follies growing big and strong .  Cant believe the 19 one was only 15 yesterday, so growing quick.  Blood test showed LH levels are rising.  Back tomorrow at 12 for yet another scan and blood test and then maybe injection then IUI in late afternoon or otherwise injection and IUI on Saturday morning.  Mr Serhal is away this weekend so he wont be able to do the IUI if its on Saturday but this lady doctor Clare is around this weekend so she will do it if he cant.. Anyway we will see as and when it all happens......

lots of love
Jennyxxx


----------



## mollythesheep (Apr 13, 2009)

sorry in advance as this will be a me post today, cannot manage anything more at the moment. Things are not going well here. 
For the first few days the lines on my pg tests were getting stronger and I even got a few symptoms so I allowed myself to daydream a bit. One day I took dd out for a walk and she took her doll out in a pram and told everyone this was her "baby brother james"  and I was so happy that I would be giving her a real baby brother or sister soon. Then the last 3 days the line hasn't gone stronger at all, actually I think it was slightly lighter this morning. I went for the blood test this morning and the nurse called me at 5 to say that my levels were a bit too low at 167 and to come back on sat. This would not worry me too much on its own but together with the diminishing line and also no pg symptoms today I feel I know where this is leading. I guess it's positive that I have made it this far at least, but I'm so so low today. I'm not sure I'll be able to go through this again.


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Molly, I don't want to say that I'm sorry, I still believe there is hope.  I don't know much about these things but I'm     for you.  

Sweetdreams, I ended going to the clinic at 2.30pm, got told off by Claire that I should not have cancelled my 12.15 cos it was too late for my bloods.  Btw, any news, did you get your Pregnyl injection today?  so IUI on Friday, or do you think it will be Saturday IUI?

VM - how are your embies? good morning call? when do they expect the ET to take place?

Molly - how was your hycosy? hopefully not too painful.  All clear I hope. 

Vicks, you're doing well to have lasted so far. Test day is nearly here, only a couple more days now. Easy peasy. 

24hours, they've got me on oestradiol too - Progynova

Sorry, only a short post tonight, am knackered and stressed out.  My lining is still not good, its improved.  At first Doc C thought it was 6.3, but on remeasuring it was 5.somthing.  So maybe it will improve by Saturday.  My EC is scheduled for Saturday.  I'm quite nervous and worried that I'm not going to get much further again.  

Wish I could join you Mami and 24hours for lunch.  I've got a long and stressful day at work tomorrow, so have to try and stay positive and calm.


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

HI All,

Mollythesheep - so sorry to hear that your not feeling that positive about things - thinking of you.

Good luck tizzywizz.

Kate - hope your cold doesnt take over too much - just over one myself!

Rex hope the lining gets better for you. 

You are all so good keeping up with eachother and lending support. I feel bad I dont comment on everyone but of course I am thinking of you all. 

Thanks for everybodys wishes over the Hycosy. Had it later afternoon today and eek....its not the most comfortable of things, but I know all you girls know this! It took 3 attempts to get a good pic from the hycosy as the first time Dr A thought he saw some debris or something. Luckily after a more thorough investigation it was nothing, so he has given me the all clear that the dummy run, hycosy and the OST are all good. I nearly fell off the chair when they told me about the anal antibitoic I have to do this evening!

BTW I think DR A is fab.....I havent got to see Dr S yet even though he is my consultant!

On to primolet next and then nasal spray. 

Take care all. 

Molly x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

mollythesheep -    so sorry to hear you are feeling down, try not to worry hun it will all be ok I am sure, sending lots of       that your blood test on Saturday is all ok and levels have risen.   . 

Rex - Sending you   .  It will all be ok and work out perfectly I am sure    that your lining is all ok by Saturday and all goes great for EC   .  I might be in the clinic Saturday if they dont do my IUI tomorrow late afternoon so will be sending lots of    over your way across the waiting room .

molly97 - glad your hycosy went really well and all your results are great, thats fantastic, the things us GIRLS have to go through.... not nice the anal things are they, ahh......

xxxx


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hey all
Molly097: glad to hear all ur tests came back fine... so u are good to go now.. best of luck... and yeah Dr A is so lovely, i really liked him.

Molly thesheep: i know its not easy not to panic, but wait till ur second blood test... symptoms in pregnancy comes and go and they dont stay each day the same + to my understanding the hpt picks the HCG at 20 (first response one) and anything above 50 gives the same shade of line, and ur hcg is 167 so its not that it is dropping that its getting lighter, it should be dropping below 50 to get lighter... i guess every different test give a different shade... and to reassure u the same happened to me in my 2nd cycle. my first beta on day 9pt was 50 and i got a positive in the morning, the second morning i wanted an insurance that its still going up, i did another test and it was lighter so i was freaking out until i did the hcg the second day and it was 120.... so u see...
just try to relax till ur next test and am sure all will be fine.

SD: 2 follies  this means double the chances... and having Dr claire doing ur iui might be a good luck for u since she is pregnant, so it can be contagious  update us on how ur scan will go tomorrow

missti: your getting closet to the transfer, crossing fingers for u


24hrs: how is the waiting for u  ohhhh i hate the 2ww.... heheheh thoughtt about going to get a test and do it today, but than i said stop being crazy its still too early, if am gonna start testing from now, am gonna end up paying for hpt as much as i paid for the whole ivf

rex: am sure saturday all will be fine... praying for u... can  u make it with me and VM for the weekened??

vicks: how are u feeling today

livity: too bad we couldnt meet today, but if u are up to it, let me know so we can arrange for another time.

hi to everyone else

AFM: nothing much, still relaxing at home, hoping that my babies have sticked already... and trying to take it easy and not think about it too much... its hard, but doing my best....
i miss Dh and want so bad to go back to my house, room bed... but i wish that the wait is worth it and i will be back with a full tummy 
goodnite


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

hi, i don't really have time for much. i have to do my suitcase and all that for tomorrow.
molly, sorry to here about your tests but don't give up! you never know. i'm   for you.

rex, good your lining is groing a bit  . rest of the girls, have a lovely week. i don't know if i'll be able to catch up on my return. i think i'll try to connect from time at some point.

for whoever wants to come tomorrow i was thinking about lunch ar 1.30pm at PING PONG (dim sum) in great malborough st., just by the liberty shop. we'll hang out for a while, coffee somewhere else maybe? mami, i hope that is fine for you. i'll go straight to saint pancrass afterwards to take the train. 

good luck to all of you. i'm really going to miss you! .


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, didn't even make it to test day after all that agonising about when to test. AF arrived last night - 5 days early which is really unheard of for me. I'm regular 28 days always. Also have a lot of cramping which I don't get either, so am wondering what this is all about although with the stims before I suppose it's not that unexpected. I was going to buy my test today, but now I'm off to get san-pro.   Feeling the full force of the bottom of the rollercoaster.

So another BFN to add to the list. This is my first cycle, and you know I knew it was so unlikely to happen first IUI but you do hope. We don't know what to do now as £££s are really limited and we don't get free treatment. Our other option is ICSI but it almost seems like doing just 1 IUI is pointless. Do we have another go or straight to the ICSI

I really hope Vicks and Mami have better news for us. Really good luck getting through the last few days, can't believe my wait is over.  

all the best to all of you, sorry I'm not going to do personals today. Will let you know what we decide to do next after we go back to see Ranieri. Maybe see some of you if I'm back at clinic next week.
GG xx


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

oh GG, I'm sorry, I will be thinking of you today. Of course you hope. There wouldn't be any IUIs if we expected nothing to happen the first time. I hope you are taking time for yourself. When I was trying to get pregnant, every month was accompanied by a little grieving process; and the stakes are so much higher here. 

molly the sheep, I am thinking of you too and visualising a line getting stronger and stronger ... Look after yourself, hopefully those around you are doing a bit of looking after you too.

mm


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

gelatogirl, are you 100% sure it is AF? 
that's the time of implantation, and it well could be. just don't stop any drugs if you are having any and call the clinic. they can see your blood first. in my last pregnancy, although i miscarried much later, i had some bleeding just before my period was expected, and even though i was pregnant!
if you decided to repeat tx, i'd go for ivf. i now it's much more expensive, but your chances are so much higher... i think it deserves the effort. have you thought about egg donation? you get a free treatment if you do so. I know it's hard to think about it, but you'd be giving a chance to couples that have it really bad. 
when i think of us having donor sperm i believe that it would be fair to give something in return.
i wish you the best    


VM - how are your embies?

molly the sheep, any news

vicks, haven't you tested yet?

rex, good luck with your lining on sat. sorry i wasn't a better help  

Good luck tizzywizz

molly97, i agree 100% about dr.A 

sweetdreams, good luck with your scan

mami, i'll call you later. i was thinking about picking you up in your flat. a friend of mine came to see me last night and brought some flowers, that will die, of couurse, because i'm leaving... so you can have them for your rented flat. then we go for lunch!
anyone else coming?


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

gelato girl: am so sorry, it could be implentation bleeding, but also clomid messes up with the cycle... i understand how u feel, but u know with iui its just like normal so its only 20% having it working. so hopefully next time will be ur time.

24hrs: that sounds great. call me wehn u move from ur house so i give u the directions. see u in a while

noone else is joining comon girls its gonna be fun


----------



## VM (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi all,

gelatogirl: as 24hrs said i hope it was false alarm. in any case dont lose hope, next time will be the one  .  We also did our first IUI last year and although we were told we had good chances (both <35yrs, all tests fine for both of us) it failed. We didnt want to waste more time and energy so we are on IVF now. Of course everybody is different and i know many people for whom IUI eventually worked. Best of luck whatever you decide. 

Mollythesheep: hope the line gets stronger.

Rex: good luck with the line thickening and EC on Sat.

24hrs: enjoy Paris!

Mami: how about meeting up around Noting Hill tomorrow? We can have brunch and then go for a walk around (it is v lively on sat because of the market). PM me your number so that i call you to arrange details. Anyone else interested? If more convenient for others we can of course meet up somewhere else..

As for my embies, there are doing well so far. As of yesterday, all 7 were dividing into 2 to 5 cells. Apparently they are all good quality: 4 are 1-, 2 are between 1- and 2+ and one is 2+. It seems likely that the ET will be Sunday or Monday. Waiting anxiously for the update call today.

V xx


----------



## happyhay (Sep 17, 2009)

Hello,
I hope eveyone is well! I finsihed Primolut a few days and I think I just got AF. Did everyone get a lighter AF after finshing these pills?

Thanks in advance!

Hayley x


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hi happyhay: my period like the usual period after primolut, not lighter not more abundant... but usually they say u get a weird period with it


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi, 
24hrs, Mami - I wish I could join you today, promise maybe another time 24hrs, perhaps we can go to Ping Pong, I've always wanted to go there, but DH hates dim sum... so I've not had one for an absolute age! 

Sweetdreams - good luck to you for Saturday.  I probably won't see you as we get sent straight to theatre to get undressed and wait.  Fingers cross for you.  

VM - would love to meet you on Saturday but I think if its anything like last time, I could barely walk after EC, so perhaps next time.  Btw, your embies are dividing beautifully!  looking very good for ET. 

Gelatogirl - as the others have said, seems a bit unusual for AF to come 5 days early (not routine) so I would still hold out hope, really    for you. 

Hayley - not sure if helps, mine started out light and then normal bleed. So that means you will be starting tx soon, sending you the very best of luck.


----------



## happyhay (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I am going to CRGH for the baseline scan this afternoon so hopefully I can start stimming.

Everyone have a good weekend!

Hayley x


----------



## VM (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi girls

Quick question: had a call from the embryologist earlier and he said that 6 (of 7) embryos are dividing nicely and he recommends a day 5 ET on Sunday. The problem is that neither Dr Serhal nor Dr Ranieri are at the clinic this weekend. The only Dr on duty will be Dr Lava Sheriff (sp??). I am terrified of someone else doing the transfer especially given i had a really bad IUI last year. Has any of you had any experience with this Dr? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I guess the alternatives are: (a) do a day 3 transfer today with Dr Ranieri (i think it might already be too late for this) or (b) freeze any surviving embryos on Sunday and de-freeze + do the transfer on Monday when Dr Serhal or Dr Ranieri are available. 

Thanks, V


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

V ... I think I had her when I went in on a Sunday for my ORT. As it was a Sunday, I guess, she was very quick and business-like. I didn't quite understand her English, but she explained what was happening and what she saw - she was trying to be nice. I don't think anything hurt. 

Not terribly helpful, but a little more info ...


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi VM, as i understand it the chances of success are better with a blasto and so it would seem a shame to compromise that because neither of the consultants are there. I had 3 IUIs with Dr Sheriff, all of which were fine and it was also an SPR that did my ET. Its not a complicated procedure and it all went swimmingly-although still not tested so can't say how swimmingly just yet!
Vicks
PS good that they are going for blasto!


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Thanks for the good luck wishes-aplenty!  

Yesterday went quite smoothly and it was gobsmacking to see pictures of the embies - one 2 cell grade 1 and 1 4 cell grade 1- were transferred.  Surro is now at home with her feet up and is taking it easy for the next few days.

Meanwhile I'm on primulot to shift a pesky cycst so I can do anyanother stim cycle for frosties - has anyone else been on primulot for 2 weeks and found they get a huge spot breakout?    I'm talking face, legs, tummy!!!  

Hope some of you enjoyed a nice lunch yesterday?

Btw did anyone else here have a transfer yesterday afternoon?

Good luck to all!


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies, hope all is good

Mami - glad all is good with you and your little ones, sure they are snuggling up in their new home and very hapy.  Sorry to hear that DH is not with you    

24 hours - I will be at the clinic tomorrow lunchtime having IUI but hope all goes well for you and safe journey back, take care, lots of     for BFP.

Gelatogirl -    , really hope and pray   that like the other girls says its implantation bleeding rather than AF.  Take care x

VM - really glad your embies are doing so great, hope all goes great with ET.   .  I don't think I know which one Dr Sheriff is, but like the other girls say, she seems very good,  but I do know what you mean about wanting Mr Serhal or Dr Ranieri to do stuff, I am the same, I wanted Mr Serhal to do my IUI but its not possible as having it tomorrow.  Sure it will all be ok hun   .

Rex - sending lots of     that your EC goes great tomorrow, did you have another scan today?  hope everything is all great.

Happyhay - hope your scan went well today? they were so so behind today, I was waiting an hour and 10 mins for my scan  .

Tizzywizz - great that transfer went great and all is good with surro  

Hello to livity, fozi, mollythesheep, molly097, MissTI, and anyone else I have forgotton hope all is good wishing you well

AFM - well after a very long wait today at clinic I had my scan, lining is doing great, follie number 1 is now 23 in size and follie no 2 is 18 in size, so double the chances  .  Had my pregnyl injection today and IUI is all booked for tomorrow morning, Mr Serhal is sadly not working this weekend which is really annoying as I wanted him doing my IUI but Dr Claire seems very good and she is very friendly with me now I have seen her three days running .  Just hope and pray it works tomorrow   

Have a great weekend all.
  
lots of love
Jennyxxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Good luck to everyone either having transfers/testing/IUI/EC at the weekend- it seems like it is a busy one.     

VM- I agree with Vicks go for the blasts on sunday. I don't think they would freeze them for a day anyway and your body will also be on day 5 and ready for them if that makes sense. 

Molly and Gelato girl      for a good outcome. 

Sorry I'm not doing many personals- head is full of cold and brain not working. 


Kate x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hi Kate, sorry to hear your not very well with a virus, nasty, not nice.    .  Take care and hope you feel better real soon, take care jennyxxx


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

The single blue line has confirmed the BFN....not to worry. Too old to be a donor! At 36 they don't want me! But thanks all for the support and good wishes.

Fetched my prescription for Clomid from the Clinic this afternoon (said mental hello's to any of you who were there!) so am going for another IUI straight away.. sticking to our original plan to do 2. Then we'll see after that. Maybe the old body will get the hang of it after this first trial run.

Hope you all have a nice weekend. I'll raise a glass of wine to all the testers,  all my fellow disappointed and all the ladies patiently waiting! 

All the best

GG xx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Gelatogirl -       I am so so sorry hun about your news, was really hoping and praying all was ok.  Really great that your going straight into your next IUI cycle, dont blame you hun, good to have to something positive to focus on and as Mr Serhal says it often takes a couple of attempts to work and doesnt always happen first time around, but it certainly doesnt stop us wanting it so badly and hoping and praying that it does first time .  So keep positive , second time lucky for you!!!    .  I am also too old to be a egg donor too , as also 36 would have loved to have been as we are using a sperm donor, a gift back so to speak


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Hope it goes well for all of you in the clinic over the weekend ... looking forward to good reports on Monday.

mm


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi all, just a quick post before hitting the bed, just wanted to wish everyone else luck too over the weekend.  I'm absolutely petrified!  what if it does not work, this will be the closest we will ever get to being parents...

I'm sure it will be fine.  Going to head to the clinic for 8am, not really sure what time we're spose to be there for but I'm going for the earlier rather than late approach. 

 and   to everyone.


----------



## happyhay (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi girls,
I hope you are all well??
I went for my baseline scan yesterday and all looked good! The nurse then showed me how to do all the injections, very complicated  I am on gonal-f 150 and 2 x 30 of menopor. Strangy I stRted on first day of my period, not 3rd. 
Now, my problem is that I thought I would have no problems doing the injections, but I coudn't inject it into me plus the menapor is si complicated! My husband ended up doing it to me which was fine but then he goes away for business on Sunday and my parents are on holiday as well and no one else I want to tell about my treatment!
Can anyone advise what I should do? Will I eventually be able to do it myself? Am really worried thanks everyone  xx


----------



## joannajoanna (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello Happyhay
My DH went away just as I was starting Menopur etc, and I was really stressed for the first few times, but it definitely got easier. I would put everything out on a plate in front of me, make sure the needles could be got out of their casings easily, etc, before I got started. I found I was better off doing it earlier in the evening than later, when I was less tired and could be calmer about it.

When it came to actually injecting, I'd take a bit of tummy roll, rest the needle on it, then give a little push for it to go through the skin, and it really hardly hurt after that, provided I injected it slowly.

I've been mainly using the September Sunflowers thread on here which has lots of us going through it at the same time and has been really helpful for this and lots of other kinds of things - come and join us!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=208647.420


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Rex- How did EC go? Hope it was good and you and your husband are feeling happy. 

Sweetdreams- did you also have IUI- hope you're taking it nice and easy- 

VM- good luck for tomorrow- 

Vicks- fingers crossed for your test   

Happyhay- good luck on the injections- I'd say take your time and practice a bit with water ( not the injeccting the drawing up etc.) 

I'm having a curled up in a fleece coldy saturday pm. Looking forward to Strictly- have made DH promise he will get on sofa and cuddle for it! Had a really interesting training session this morning with the family I'm going to work with on an early intervention programme for their autistic son, felt v inspired but also a bit wiped out once lemsip had worn off. 

Love and luck to everyone

kate x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

hello ladies

Well after fighting our way on the tube for two hours as most lines being cancelled we just managed to arrive for our apt at 11.30 (glad we left in loads of time) and after a wait for one and half hours we got seen by Dr Claire to have our dIUI done today, the IUI itself went very well, 8 million swimmers placed in their new home.  However, as soon as Dr Claire had finished doing it and literally just taking everything out the fire alarm for the whole building started going off, I blankly refused to get up off bed and apparently DH said that I muttered that "I wasn't going anywhere unless the building was burning down", don't even remember saying that as it was such a complete panic and a total stress out with everyone it seemed going into the treatment room to say that we had to get out of the building as it was a real fire alarm not a drill or practice.  Dr said I had to move NOW and get dressed and leave the building.  So I grabbed my clothes put my knickers on and put my trousers on and ran out the building with everyone else, no shoes on and doing my trousers up as I ran.  Was fighting back the tears as convinced that moving that quickly and that suddenly after the IUI has completely ruined our chances as I was suppose to stay lying down after procedure for 10 minutes or so.  Fire engine and fire men arrived and found no fire and didn't know why the alarm had gone off.  The staff at clinic said that this had never happened before, why the FXXX did it have to happen when I was having my IUI.  Then just to make matters worse, got home to find that I have just had a bleed. So now feel like its all gone horribly wrong and that no chance of getting a BFP.  Its not the way I planned it with me relaxing after and calmly leaving the clinic and taking it easy with no stress.  In desperate need of some reassurance and a lot of positive attitude, just keeping crying, it would take a miracle now.......  

Rex - what time where you at the clinic?  Really hope your EC went really great   and you didn't get affected by the "nightmare at CRGH" today, it was bad enough they were running so so far behind but then the fire alarm disaster

Was anyone else at clinic today?

So sorry for lack of personals, hugs to everyone   

jenny xxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Jenny- huge hug, what a nightmare-     I know this is no consolation but someone once said to me the womb is a like a sponge with millions of ups and downs/hollows and sperm are so tiny and will be making their way in that and won't be able to fall out that easily. Basically it is not a smooth slide- those little swimmers will be doing their thing. Not sure about the bleed but maybe your cervix got a bit irritated- all the action is happening much higher up and it will take five days before your embie is back from its journey down the fallopian tube so loads of time for your lining to settle down. 

Try to pretend this hasn't happened- I know easier said than done- and get some relaxing time in- strictly/x factor- lots of hugs with DH- cups of tea- duvets etc- 

lots of love

Kate x


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls,

Sweetdreams - I was there at 12.30 on Thursday but didn't end up leaving until after 1.30pm!  Was there again today, they were on time but so busy for a Saturday!  I cannot believe that happened to you just after the IUI, hun, sending big hugs your way, that must have been so stressful.  You have to remember that people generally make babies while moving around vigorously on a bed, standing up, lying down, in a bath, against a wall etc etc, so please try not to worry, the Dr had finished the procedure and so the sperm would have been happily swimming towards your lovely eggies.  Try to relax and chill out on the sofa for a bit, I'm really sure that this will not affect your chances at all.  Big hugs   

Mollythesheep - I'm sorry that things are worrying for you, don't loose hope just yet, got everything crossed for you.

Rex - hope you're ok.  Good luck for EC today!

Molly - glad hycosy was good, good lick for the DR-ing

Mami - you made me laugh about spending more on pee sticks than the IVF itself!  I'm just the same I cannot help myself.  Hope you're not missing DH too much not long to go now until you can go home to him, with a full tummy I'm hoping!

24hrs - you are coming back aren't you?!?   In any case have a fab time in Paris, gutted I couldn't make lunch, I LOVE Ping Pong

GG - I am so so sorry hun   .  We did one IUI too, after that didn't work for us I was determined to go for IVF/ICSI as the chances are so much higher and didn't want to waste any time or any precious vials of sperm.  I'm glad you have decided on a plan though is always good to have one after a dissapointment, I really hope this one is the one for you    

VM - glad to see that embies are doing well, 7 is a great number and lucky!!  Re the transfer I've had Lava for scans and she seemed very nice, I don't think they would allow you to freeze and defrost just to have a certain Dr do the transfer and transferring blasts has a much higher success rate, so I personally wouldn't risk transferring early, all the docs at ARGH are very good, I'm sure you will be fine 

Happyhay - didn't get any difference with AF post prim, glad base line was good, re the stimms, you will get the hang of it, you just need practise, if you search on you tube there are video tutorials believe it or not!!  Try getting everything ready in front of you and try to stay calm to steady your hands, for the injection just grab a bit of tummy and stab quickly.  Otherwise my only advise would be to ask the clinic if you can go in for your injections if you're struggling?

tizzywizz - Is so nice to see pix of the embers, amazing stuff!!  Wishing you lots of luck!!!

Livity - damn that cold, I think everyone has had it now, I was so suffley for over a week!  Have a good time cuddling on the sofa, I love evenings like those!

AFM all ok today, things moving very slowly but Dr Claire said it was perfect for my length of cycle so not to worry, lining is now 6.5mm and lead follie is 13.5mm, am booked in tomorrow and Monday for more scans, really hope I ovulate soon!!  Hope you're all having lovely weekends


----------



## happyhay (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks guys for all your support with this! I am going to try and do it myself tonight but if I can't manage, I spoke to my GP and he said that if I come at 7pm everyday, he will do it for me so I am calmer now with a back up plan 

sweetdreams- sorry to hear about the fire alarm but it shouldn't make any difference, apprently lying down after doesn't make any difference  

While I am taking the injections, they want me to come in everyday for blood tests/ scans, is this normal ?
Hx


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hi all
SD: ohh sorry for what happened... but do not worry i dont think sleeping would make a difference as missti said poeple get babies while standing... so just try to be cool now while this sperm is travelling toward ur egg 

rex: how did it go today?

VM: i really had fun today and was so happy to meet ur DH as well. u are such a lovely couple and would defintly do something when u are free this week. thanks for the lovely day and praying for u tonite so u have the best embies tomorrow

missti: u are almost there, i guess 3 more days and all will be fine no?? i still miss dh, we are spending most of the day voice chating  but its fine, 6 more days and i will be back. and yeah with the hpt, beleive me am a freak... once i start i can never stop, this is why i prefer not having any around 

happyhay: yeah its normal that they see u each day for blood tests to check ur E2 level and see if u are stimulating well and if the amount of medicin is the right one for u

livity: hope u are doing ok

vicks: did u test yet?

24hours: how is paris also i had a lovely lunch yesterday and i really hope that u decide to come visit me soon in dubai

kisses to everyone else


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi All,

Sweet Dreams, what a nightmare, I wouldn't worry about the lying down, there is no recommended time for lying down, its more for the patients peace of mind than for anything medical. I was told 5 mins for each of my iuis. Kates right about the uterine lining as well, I'm sure it will all be ok. THe bleeed is probably superficial from the cervix which wouldn't affect the outcome, either. Fingers crossed for you and take it easy!

GG-I'm so sorry, how cr*p! Glad you're right back on it again, thats the joy of IUI, I had 3 cycles on the trot as well.

Rex-I hope things went well for you today-looking forward to hearing your news!

Happyhay-I agree with everyone elses advice, I find that if I sqeeze on the fat whilst injecting it hurts less, you'll get used to it!

24hours, hope Paris is treating you well!
Mami-hows the 2ww?

Mollythe sheep, hope it all goes well for the next blood test, avoid the pee sticks from now on, they're not that sensitive x

MissT-it all seems to be going according to plan, lots of luck!

Kate, hope you fell better soon, the intervention study sounds really interesting, hope you got lots of cuddles!

Hello to everyone else.
AFM haven't tested yet, woke at 7am with a full bladder and was going to biut bottles out and decided to spend one more day PUPo, however when i got up i started getting quite bad AF type pains, so have spent the day knicker checking and am pretty sure it hasn't worked, it all eels very familiar to my failed IUI cycles, Anyway will let you know tomorrow.

Vicks


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Ohh Vicks masses of luck for tomorrow    
x
x


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Happyhay - you're backup plan sounds like a godsend.  But, honestly don't let the injections and the whole rigmarole worry you, its something that gets easier with practice - being organised really helps you feel in control, we lay it all drugs out, needles etc and then inject into the stomach flab.  I find it much less painful there and also very little bruising if any.  

Kate, hope your flu goes away soon - it horrible weather today and looks like its going to pour it down, so snuggles under a warm blanket with tv sounds perfect.  

Sweetdreams - OMG!  we were there, but downstairs in the theatre.  We were at the clinic for 9.30 and then I went under about 10ish but did not wake up until 11.45ish.  So, even if they wanted to move me - they would have had to carry me.  I asked DH and in the theatre there was no alarms, no bods running around at all.  I'm so sorry that you had a horrible time - I know I would feel the same and angry too.  The best thing to do now is just to take it easy, early night sleep and belly petting and stroking to encourage loads of conceiving and loving.  I was going to pop up too after waking up and getting dressed, just to see if you were still around and upstairs, but DH dragged me out the back, seems like I would have missed you anyway.  

I got told by the docs that there were 8 ETs that day, so they were super busy, even had extra nurses too.  

Miss TI - your progress sounds v good and encouraging.  Btw, I do like your description of making babies, it made me giggle like a naughty schoolgirl. 

Mami - great you're having a good weekend, hey you're 2ww sounds like its super fun, only a couple more days now.  

Vicks - I have fingers crossed for you tomorrow.  

Hi to everyone else, GG, VM, 24hrs, Mollythesheep.  

AFM - well, EC went really well once we got to the clinic, the getting there was quite stressful, lost DH at London Bridge then I continued to Chancery Lane but did not know that DH was still at London Bridge.  Really embarassing, had to call the clinic to say that I was running late as I had lost my DH in the tubes... (I even tannoyed his name) - not sure if I'm going to be a fit parent.  After eventually getting there it was a breeze, had a guy anaethetist who must have given me more stuff than before cos I was sleeping like a babe for 20 mins after (thank god I don't snore, imagine that).  A bit more retail therapy and home now with feet up.  Am really happy that have no side effects, last time I could barely walk with pain.  I love this period between EC and before we get news, its blissful ignorance, we never got further than this before, so I'm very very very scared for tomorrow.  In a way, I was reasoning with myself - if we aren't going to be lucky, then its much better that we know tomorrow that it did not work so can just get on with our lifes.  

We're out tomorrow so I won't be able to post until evening, we're off to the home improvement show to distract myself.  Going to be chicken and give DH my phone for the morning call. Not sure going out is such a good plan, don't really want to ball my eyes out in public.  Send me    for tomorrow girls.  

Love to you all


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Rex- am willing your eggs on- fingers crossed for a great call tomorrow-    

How, how, how did you lose your husband?? I will make you an honorary blonde for that       

Vicks really hope you are wrong about how you are feeling and get a wonderful surprise tomorrow.    

night everyone. 

Kate x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies, thanks so much for all your lovely messages and reassurance yesterday  .

Happyhay - really hope the injections go well hun     if not great GP can do them fantastic.

Kate - hope DH cuddle up with you on sofa for strictly... Me ande DH were fighting over remote and flicking between strictly and XFactor (must be Sky+).  Really hope your work with the autistic boy goes great.  How lovely and rewarding.  Hope virus clears up real soon  

Miss TI -    that your scan goes great today and you ovulate soon.  How exciting not long now

Vicks - Really really hope that your test today is fantastic news.  .  Sure it will all be great.

Rex - Really glad that you didn't get effected by "fire alarm" yesterday.  Fantastic that all went great.     that your embies do great.  It was really really busy at clinic yesterday and tube strike didn't help stress levels did it.  I had to wait until all the scans were done first before Dr Claire started on the 3 x IUI's being done that day (me being one of them).  I had my IUI at about 1.15 ish (should of been 11.30) and fire alarm went off at 1.30ish so you would of been gone by then...

AFM - Feeling much much better today, even can see the funny side of our "fire alarm adventure yesterday".  Certainly would be a great conception story to tell if all works out ok.  Anyone watching the scene must of been in fits of laughter with me running out half dressed and trying to keep my legs shut while I ran so no swimmers ventured out.  What am I like    .  Spoke to Dr Claire yesterday evening and she reassurances me that in some countries they don't even lie down for a while afterwards they just do it and then get up straight away.  Also the bleed is nothing to worry about some women do after IUI and it wont affect implantation.  DH was brilliant yesterday, just kept cuddling me and telling me that I was going to be a mummy, he even bought me a present, a lovely necklace with a pendant of an angel on it, said that my angel was watching over me and our baby.  I think the reason I got so upset was I stupidly wanted our conception of our baby to be as lovely as humanly possible in a clinical setting and it just seemed so so stressful.  It was never going to be an easy day and full of emotions.  DH is very quiet today and seems like he is fighting back the emotions, must be even harder on him, especially when the Dr Claire said about the donor sample being 8 million sperm count and he just looked so sad and said "I cant compete with that can I with my few sperm and useless chromes"....  Anyway I am now trying to keep as positive as I can as our 2WW starts....Dr Claire told us to have      today so my uterus contracts to help swimmers move about then start the cyclogest twice a day.  Was really surprised by this recommendation as thought that was to be avoided in the 2WW   .  Has anyone else thats had IUI's been told to do this aswell? DH is rather happy about it though  

hello to fozi,  mami, missmunro, gelatogirl, tizzywizz, mollythesheep, molly097 and anyone else I have forgotton, hope you are all ok   

Have a great weekend. lots of love
Jennyxxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi guys, just a quicky to say it was  for us this morning. I'm ok, bit ****** off. was beginning to think it may have worked as their was no sign of AF.Haven't cried, although that may yet come, have had first proper coffee for a while and plan a bottle of wine this evening. Will see what Paul Serhal says about next plan. Love to everyone, rex fingers crossed for those little embies, Vicky


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Oh Vicks sweetheart I am so so truly sorry for your sad news. I was so so hoping and praying that it would all be ok for you.  Sending you huge           and lots of love.  Thinking of you  .  Take care hun xxxxx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh Vicks, I am so so sorry, I was so hoping that this would be the one for you, sending you huge hugs...  
x
x


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

ohhhhh vicks, i am so sorry    
i am sneaking in my parents in law computer, all the french keys in the wrong place, so i will not be long. 
just a huge huge huge  to vicks.
i will try to write latter on
big kiss to everyone else


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Vicks I'm so sorry to hear that-   

Kate x


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

thinking of you too. x


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

vicks am really sorry... i hope ur consultation with dr serhal will make u feel better


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry to read your BFN Vicks.....  I hadn't cried either, until I was in the car and (this is really embarrassing!!) I was listening to Desert Island discs on Radio 4 and Barry Manilow(!!) chose Peter Gabriel 'Don't give up' - the opening bar of the song had me snivelling and snorting. It was quite therapeutic. But seriously, take care hun. That first glass of wine will be so great. xxxx

Happyhay - hope you get the hang of it, I'm sure you will. I haven't had to do injections and know I'd be a wimp...

Jenny - your DH sounds so sweet and thoughtful. I hope you have been reassured about the fire alarm situation. I'm sure it won't affect the little guys. I got up after 5 mins as they left me alone and I didn't have a watch.... felt like I should be lying there but also wanted to get up and on with things. I also bled a little, but always do with a smear test etc - the old cervix is a bit sensitive. Good luck for your 2ww!!
Rex - fingers crossed for you tomorrow.


I've just popped my 1st Clomid for another go at IUI. What the hell..
thinking of you all.... GG xx


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Vicks, sorry to hear your news, I'm so gutted for you.  We're here if you need us.  

Just a quick one from me tonight.  We got the call, of the 5, 2 were immature and THANK GOD the other 3 fertilised normally.  I can't thank you all enough for all your positivity and prayers.  I've never been here before so its all unchartered waters and I'm v v nervous.  

Sending everyone a big kiss and    and    that all goes well for everyone.


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

oh Rex so happy for u... hope they will be all very strong and u get out of them the best grades and quality... and at the end the most beautiful babies(triplet)


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Rex- that's good news- I'm willing them on to great dividing!!

Kate x


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Just popped in to say i am so so sorry Vicks   . I know just how devastated you must be. sometimes i think it takes a few days to feel the full dissapointment, but i am hoping that you wont be too down. sending you lots hugs and we are all here for you.your time WILL come.

Am sorry that  have been absent for a while. hve been up to my neck with rying to juggle, work, project managing the new house renovations (which is turning into a money pit!) and also tryig to help my sis withher wedding prep which is at the end of this month!

thank you all so much for including me in your hello posts, its lovely to feel like i havent been forgotten.
you are all in my thoughts and i do read up when i get the chance

heres keeping everything crossed for some BFP's on this thread, i think we are all due for some!

lots of hugs
Fozi


----------



## mollythesheep (Apr 13, 2009)

Vicks, I'm so so sorry for you, what a disappointment to get a BFN when you made it so far. sending you a big  .

Really sorry for you too gelatogirl, glad you're on your next cycle already, it often takes a few gos with IUIs but hopefully this will be the one.

That's fantastic news Rex, I'm so pleased to hear about your 3 embies. You must have been so anxious about this phonecall,   for the little guys.

AFM, had another blood test yesterday and the hcg had risen to 420, more than twice what I had last time. It's still slightly below average, but apparently as long as it's doubling things are looking ok. I have a scan booked for october 13th. Won't be able to relax a bit until then. I was so relieved when I got the call, I went all dizzy and had to lie down. I have decided to drop my daily POAS routine as it just makes me crazy. Thank you so much for all your good wishes everyone, your support means so much to me!!


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely girls

24hours - how are you doing? hope 2WW goes real quick  .    it works out great.

Maimi - hope you are ok too and 2WW is going quick  .    it all works out great.

Rex - Thats fantastic news about your embies.     that all goes great for ET. It will all be ok hun, try not to worry  

Gelatogirl - wishing you lots of luck for your 2nd iui cycle.     that it all works out great for you.  2nd time lucky!!

Fozi - hugs to you  .  Thinking of you.

Mollythesheep - Sending lots of     that all goes great for your scan on Oct 13th. Take care of yourself

Vicks -    

Kate - hope you are feeling better now   and all over your virus

Hello molly097, happyhay, vicks, MissTI and everyone else    to you all

AFM - Thanks girls for your messages about getting up straight away after iui   .  I am not worrying about that anymore now found something else to worry about (what am I like).  Trying to stay calm and positive, but finding it really hard today for some reason, I ended up having to call the clinic today and speak  to (head of embryologists) cant remember his name as I was worrying about the sperm count of donor as I thought it sounded really low at 8million, but he has reassured me that 1 million is the minimal they use for iui after washing and defrosting and that because its put in the top of the uterus the count doesn't have to be so high the mobility is more important....  Still I think it sounds low considering 20 million + is considered normal. Just worrying that our chances are not so high if the count is not really high    .    DH didn't come to bed until 2am this morning as he was trying to research the web to find out what was normal count for when doing iui etc to try and calm me down and relax me.  I just keep feeling very emotional, I blame it on that clomid I took doing funny things to be hormones.  Sorry for moan.  Just finding this 2WW thing hard to cope with today.  Sure I will be more positive again tomorrow hopefully.

Take care, all the best
Jennyxxx


----------



## VM (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi all,

Vicks: sooo sorry about the result. It must be a huge disappointment. Hope you get more info from your consultation with Dr Serhal.  

GG: good luck for the new round of IUI.

Sweatdreams: welcome to the 2ww club!

Mollythesheep: hope the scan on the 13th goes well.

Rex: good news about the embies. Let us know if they are dividing ok.

Mami: it was great meeting up on sat. thank you for all the free advice. hope your cold is better.

Hello livity, happyhay, MissTi, 24hrs and eveyone else.

AFM: Thank you all for your advice on day 5 transfer. I had the transfer yesterday with 2 early stage blastos. Dr Lava was absolutely wonderful (how silly to have been worried)! Today had a call from the clinic: another embryo (morula yesterday) made it today to a 3BA blasto so it will be frozen, the others didnt make it. I am so relieved i am done with daily visits at the clinic, daily blood tests and the stims medication. Now i just wait a couple weeks, trying my best not to think about it. Will keep you posted.

Love to all, V xx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi All, thanks for all your messages!
Sweet dreams, try not to get too hung up on numbers. I don't know whether you saw the documentary on conception, it had men running across hilly terrain to illustrate sperm trying to climb up vagina! It was actually very good but you did come out of it wondering how anyone got pregnant! Anyway my point is, although a normal count is around 20million plus, most of those don't get anywhere near the cervix, and then another few million struggle to climb up/through cervix to get into uterus and so by having IUI, you have missed out those two difficult steps. Apparently normally only a handful get as far as the fallopian tubes! sending you some positive and calming thoughts!
Rex, that sounds fantastic, heres hoping they keep dividing and form perfect little embies!

Mollythesheep, that sounds so much more positive, fingers crossed for 13th!

Fozi-how are the renovations? what are you actually having done? it sounds very exciting!

GG-Barry Manilow enough to make anyone cry-in pain! I did shed a few tears yesterday in the end, it was the cat that triggered it by bringing out my maternal feelings! My furry babies!!

24hours, hope paris is treating you well!
Mami-how you dealing with the 2ww?

Kate- november will be soon! Whats happening with work?
Molly, MissT, hows things?
VM-Glad transfer went well, keep those feet up and relax!
AFM-Glad to be off injections, started diet today, appointment with Paul serhal on 14th.

Vicky


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

VM - Really glad your ET went great yesterday and you have a frostie too.  Sending lots of     to your embies to grow big and strong and settle into their new cosy home.  Hope 2WW goes quick for you  .

Vicks - Really hope your apt with Mr S on 14 goes great.  Good luck with the diet  .  Thanks very much for your sweet message.  I know I am being a complete idiot and worrying about everything.  Thanks for the positive and calm thoughts need them xxx

Thanks to all you girls dont know what I would do without you all, you are lovely, love you to bits    xxxxx


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi guys, a quick me post - as I have to hurry tonight but will be back later tonight.  I just have a question, got called from the embryologist and he said that 2 of the embies are 4 cells and 1 3 cell stage - they want to do the ET tomorrow.  What determines when embies get put back in?  Also, how fast are they suppose to divide, after 2 days is it normal to be at the 4 cell stage?

Also, girls - what can I expect to happen tomorrow.  Is it like IUI, or do you go downstairs for the ET?  Also, what do I bring.  

I spose I should have asked all these questions from the embrylogist, but my mobile reception was not great. 

Cu all a bit later - off for my acupuncturist appt.


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hi girls
Rex: yeah 4 cells embryos are perfect for day 2 this is the stage they look for.
and about what determins when the ET is, its actually the number of embryos u have, with 3 embryos they cannot risk till day 5 as only 50% of the embryos can stay till day 5, this is why they are doing a day 3 for u.
tomorrow u shouldnt take anything with u, just drink 2L of water before u go so u wont have to wait longer there for ur bladder to be filled. wishing u all the best and may all 3 make it to 8 cells tomorrow.

vicks: hope u are feeling better, glad to hear u will meet dr serhal soon, this at least will let u know what to do next.

VM: great news about the 3rd embie  he should be playing now with my babies... i hope it will be too long for both of us till we need to transfer them (because we will be pregnant) and by than they would be the lab best friends .... how are u feeling during those 2ww?? did u end up going to work

SD: dont worry about the count as the embryologist said the motility is the important in the iui...when i did my iui in leb the donor had 52 million and a 40% motility (which is low) and i couldnt make it... and a friend of mine her donor had 9 million with 70% motility and she got pregnant.

mollythesheep: u see i have told u not to worry and all is gonna be fine and once the test is above 50 its just any line  congrats sweety and may all continue as fabulous as it is now and may u have 9 months of healthy pregnancy

fozi: good to hear from u, hope u are feeling better now and ready for ur next steps....

24hrs: how is paris? hope u are having fun.... did u break up and test me am still holding up 

AFM:nothing much, trying my best not to analyse every symptom and leave it in Gods hands... my bloos test will be thursday, so only 3 more days and my dreaded 2ww will be over....

hi to livity, miss ti, happy hay


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Rex - Your be ok hun, try not to worry, they will look after you.  Sending you huge      that it all goes great.  Thinking of you.    

Mami - Thanks hun so much for your reassurance .  The sperm count was 8million but the mobility was 86% so from what you say it sounds like it will be ok and I dont need to worry.. When do you do your pregnancy test ?? Do they do the blood test on Thursday before you do your pregnancy test? Is it the same with IUI or do they only do blood test with IVF?  Sorry for silly questions... this is all a bit new to me.  We will be on holiday when I am due to test so not sure whether they will want me in for blood test as that will be a bit difficult if they do whoops.....!!!


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

so very sorry, Vicks ... but good to see you looking ahead.

and good luck for tomorrow Rex! Wishing you all peace and calm ... as much as possible, at least!

I am on the path to peace and calm myself ... took the afternoon off work for my first acupuncture appointment at the Kite clinic. I can't say if it is the acupuncture or not, but feeling fairly peaceful this evening. Long may it last.

mm


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Fozi - Hello!  wow, you do sound like you've been busy.  How is the wedding coming along - i love weddings, I always get so emotional.  Hoping your house is coming along fine with the minimum of hitches. It must be so exciting seeing it take shape. 

Mollythesheep - that is fantastic news! I can't wait for the 13th. Lucky 13th. 

Mami, VM - girls how's your 2ww coming on.  Mami, how many more days now before test day?

Jenny, the sperm sounds good 86% motility - good luck, have my fingers crossed for you. 

Kate - you're job sounds really rewarding.  You got rid of all your bugs now? feeling chipper

24 hrs - you back with us? or still in Paris.  Hope the weather there is much better than London miserable drizzle.  Hope the 2ww is treating you well. 

MM - thanks for your good wishes.  You sound so very relax, its brill. 

AFM - I'm back.  Apparently my acupunturist told me that a study in Germany was conducted where acupuncture before and after really improves your chances.  I did not want to ask sample size etc - quite enjoying the hope he gave me.  He was actually better than my normal acupunturist, do you think it would rude to swap to him?
I'm feeling very excited nervous bout tomorrow - never done this before, this will be my first real 2ww.  Wow.  

You girls are fab! see you back here tomorrow.   to all and hi to everyone that I've missed.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Rex- really good luck for tomorrow!

Hi to everyone else- Sorry bit knackered due to bug still. 

Kate x


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

SD: they told me not to do a test at home as it might be too early to detect, but anyway i will be doing one before heading to the clinic so i can have an idea on what to expect.

rex: i will test on thursday, will do an hpt at home and than go to the clinic... and yeah i heard about the german protocol for ivf, the do 1 hr before transfer and than after and read that it increases the chances by 20%. let us know tomorrow how ur embies will do... will be praying for u that all will be perfect.



good nite for everyone....


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi girls,

I was hoping I could join?
I've been following your journeys for a while......having a read every chance I get!!

Obviously I'm at UCH aswell and am on 2nd day of taking primolut.
It's only now after a couple of days researching the drugs they have put me on that I'm trying to understand everything.
I should be going back around the 20th Oct for scan etc and I will ask all my questions then but in the mean time I was hoping some of you guys could help me??

I'm 32 dh 29, low motility is our problem so we are having icsi. I've been put on clomid/cetrotide/menopur regime and now after searching through ff am starting to worry as this seems to be the regime for low responders. This is our first cycle and I'm now worrying that my antral follicle count was too low (only 5 or 6, I know 12 is average) for this cycle to work out.
Did anyone else have a low count but go on to respond well and get a good number of follicles then eggs?.....Not even thinking as far as getting a BFP as just want to get to the first stage!!

Sorry for the questions and the me post but I've got myself in a bit of a stae this morning about it all. Up until now I've been quite calm!!!
I suppose the panic had to set in sometime!!

Anyway hope everyone is well this morning.
Thanks in advance.

CCxx


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hi CC
what u are put on is the short protocol. but i dont think u should worry too much about the antral follicular count as my antral follicular count was 16 and i produced 29 follicules out of which they could extract 15 eggs. the others had eggs but i stimulated fast so they didnt have time to mature... so u can make more than what u have. 
good luck with ur cycle... hope everything will be perfect.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Mrs CC-

Hello!! Can't help with the specifics of follicle counts etc but I was on that protocol second time (first cycle cancelled)  because I have PCOS and loads of follies- so I think it can be used for different reasons- I found it much nicer than sniffing for ages- everything seems to happen very quickly once you start the drugs- which in my view was a bonus. We also had ICSI due to my husband being paralysed. 

Hope you will feel a bit calmer after chatting to people on here- it has helped me, everyone is different and I think with CRGH you know you  are in the best hands- It hasn't worked for us yet but I completely trust that everyone there is doing their best to get us there. They do really individualise things for everyone and although they have protocols they will tweak it for you.

One thing- in terms of getting drugs- Vicks- also on here found Central homecare and they seem loads cheaper than elsewhere and really good service- I called them yesterday for drugs for my frozen cycle and realised I could have saved loads of money- thought I would pass that on.

Kate x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello girls

Mrs CC  - sending you huge huge      . I am afraid I cant answer your questions I am afraid as I have quite a high follie count, but sure the other girls will be able to answer your questions real soon, you have certainly come to the right place for support reassurance and friendship.  Try not to worry, from what you say your follie count doesn't sound that low and the drugs you are being put on will all help.  Me and DH have severe male factor problems my DH has "translocations" (abnormal chromes) and really very very low sperm count so we have had to go with a donor, fortunately I seem to be ok but this is our first IUI we have just had done so hoping all is definitely ok with me.  The CRGH are an excellent clinic and are really experienced so try to trust that they will be able to get you the baby of your dreams.  Sending you lots of     that your cycle works out perfect hun.     

Rex - sending you loads of     that all goes great today with your ET and that your embies snuggle into their new cosy home.  How exciting and then on 2WW with me, mami. VM and 24hours (have I forgotton anyone else?) sorry if I have

Hi Kate, how are you hun?  hope all is good with you 


Thanks lovely girls for all your reassurances and sweet messages.  I am feeling a lot more calmer and positive about it all now, thanks to you all       .

Hi to vicks, fozi, mollythesheep, molly097, MissTI hope you are all ok   .

lots of love
Jennyxxx


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hiya,

Thanks for getting back to me girls.
I feel better already now that I've posted on here. I have the most wonderful friends but unless you are going through this I don't think you can truly understand!

I know I'm in the best hands up there so I'm going to try & stay relaxed until next appointment and go armed with all my questions, and as I keep reading it's quality not quantity when it comes to eggs!!!

Yeah quite pleased I'm on short protocol as it will be a bit quicker.
Kate....thanks I've already got a quote from healthcare at home and they are a lot cheaper than other places which helps. DH already has his ivf spreadsheet with every cost in it!!

Anyway working today....lots of dogs to groom so off to get ready!!

Hope you all have a good day.
CCxx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Sorry I have been absent for a few days....

Gelatogirl - well done on getting straight onto it, wishing you all the best!!

Rex - huge congrats on your three embies, that is fab news!!!  wishing you the best of luck for ET, re acupuncture, I read about that study too, I am definitely convinced!  Don't think it would be rude to swap if you like the other guy better

Fozi - hello hun!!  I'm sure the house will be beautiful when you're done with it!

Mollythesheep - absolutely fab news hun!!  Got everything crossed for the 13th

Sweetdreams - try not to worry too much about the count, it is more about the motility really

VM - PUPO!!!  Congrats!!!  Was lovely to bump into you in the clinic today

Vicks - hope you're ok and your follow up with Dr S goes well

Mami - omg, Thursday is the day after tomorrow! Wishing you so much luck!!

missmunro - I love acupuncture, find it makes me SO relaxed!

Livity - hope you're feeling better hun

CC - welcome!  Don't worry about that protocol, I was swapped onto that at the last minute as the sniffs were giving me a bad tummy, you are in the best hands, you justhave to remember that your goals are the same!

24hrs - how is Paris?

Hello to the rest of the gang!  Was just wondering if anyone wants to meet tomorrow after work for a coffee or dinner, Mami, I know it will be your last night, would be good to see you before you go.  They are STILL monitoring me at the clinic, have had a scan everyday since Friday!!  Actually got a surge today on the OPK so hopefully they would see that I have ovulate at tommorrows scan, if this is the case, ET will be on Sunday, eek!
x
x


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi miss ti great minds I was going to suggest a meet esp before u go back mami. Not sure if I can make it do u think I sh b moving around. At clinic at mo shame I missed u n vm. Luv to all.


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello Mrs CC ... did they count 5-6 in total or 5-6 for each ovary? I know what it feels like to be getting information without explanation, and not know how you're supposed to interpret it - very frustrating. When I did my ORT the doc counted 6 antral follicles in total. Her words were 'a little on the low side'. The message I got when I went back for the follow up consultation was that this was low, not just a little low. It was consistent with my low AMH. They do use the AMH as an indicator of how you will respond to stimulation - so I will be on a very high dose (300iu) of Menopur. 

BUT, as my acupuncturist pointed out yesterday, women are getting pregnant all the time with lower AFCs and AMH. For IVF they like to be able to collect a lot of eggs, so that they have more to choose from and a higher likelihood of getting more good quality eggs (and of course freeze any 'spares'). In the end, though, all you need is one good egg. So, knowing that I am not likely to produce many eggs (which is better, as I will be having IUI), I am focusing on producing that one good egg ... there are other threads on FF on egg quality, a lot of anecdotal information, which I am feeling my way through. But just generally trying to be healthy (and no one saw the huge piece of chocolate I just scoffed ...)

Anyway, you're in the right place to fill in the information gaps - people on here have a lot of experience, much more than me, and everything I know is pretty much from FF.

mm

ps I also found Healthcare at Home was cheapest for Menopur.


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey missmunro,

Thanks for the info. 
I didn't have a consult after ost and no one has mentioned my AMH level....and I didn't ask!! I asked about the FSH level and that was 6....so from what I can gather that is fine.
So when I go back maybe I should ask about the AMH. It was 6 follicles in total not either side.....so low!!
Just looked at my prescription and I will be on 75iu of menopur.

Thanks again, I'll keep searching through.

CC.x


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hey Missti: yeah i would be up for coffee or diner tomorrow.
just let me know what time is convenient for u and where 
rex : u didnt advise us how ur transfer went ?? how many embryos u have in there?


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Ah - as I understand it, the OST is the test for predicting how you will respond, so they have as much information as they could possibly have at this stage, and will have a pretty good idea of how high a dosage to give you - compared with mine, that is a very low dosage - doesn't look like a low responder's dosage to me ... though I'm still a beginner at all of this.

On the FSH, you need to read it together with E2 - oestradiol. A high E2 can suppress FSH, so what you are looking for is low FSH together with low E2 ... even then, I have lowish FSH & E2 but still low AMH. None of these are definitive. There are some very helpful and encouraging posts on the subject by LittleJenny and Sam22.

mm


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi All,
Firstly, I'm on for coffee tomorrow if we're meeting!

Mrs CC-I had the cetrotide/menopur/gonal F regimen , had 225iu of both Gonal F and Menopur, If you look at your prescription it might well say 2or 3 x75iu vials, as 75 does sound abit low. My antral follicle count is also crappy, only 2-3 on each ovary, but managed 7 eggs last time. FSH is 6 AMH about 9. Agree with mm re the rest of the stuff.

Rex hope all went well today,
Love to everyone else, see you tomorrow if that ends up being the plan!
Vicks


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi girls,

Thanks for all your help.
Vicks....your right it's 3 vials of 75iu meopur!!

I think I'd better stop 2nd guessing all the what if's and just wait until my next appointment where hopefully I'll get some answers.

CC.x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Not sure I will be able to make tomorrow but post where you are meeting and if I can I will turn up. Would be lovely to see you all.

Kate


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Mami - Thursday, I'll have my fingers cross for you and of course sending you heaps and heaps of      , I'm hoping you'll be the first of us all here that will have good news. 

Mrs CC - welcome! its very exciting to begin this journey and I'm sure that it will lead to happiness for you.  Re the drugs, everyone responds differently and not always the same the second time round.  I'm sure your consultant would have chosen the best route for you.  Don't ever feel shy bout your questions, I had loads and still do and this is my second time round.  Are you a dog groomer?  sounds fascinating.  

Miss TI - oh my goodness, scans everyday that must be tiring.  I've got my fingers crossed for you for Sunday

Missmunro - must be confession time, cos I do enjoy the sneaky bite of chocolate... personally think its much better to be chocy happy than choccy deprived

Hi, everyone else, Kate, VM, Vicks, SD 
AFM, well, transfer went smoothly, embryologist said that the two embies that got put in were high quality, 8 cells, unfortunately the third is fragmented.  Feeling pretty tired tonight,  

MissTi, do post where you're meeting, I'll try to come if I'm feeling courageous. 

Hugs all


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Rex - PUPO!!!  Congrats hun!

How about we meet at Pizza Express on St Christophers Place?  Then who ever wants to eat can eat and if not they can just get a coffee, about 6.30pm ok?  Let me know and I'll get a table booked...
x
x


----------



## happyhay (Sep 17, 2009)

Good evening girls!!!

I am on day 5 of stimming. Feeling okay so far.....I go for my 1st scan tomorrow so will let you know how it goes. I was on 150 gonal f but they took me down to 75 yesterday. I hope that is a good sign I am on 2 things of Menapor. My ER is scheduled for next Thursday so really excited!!! The time is going so quickly  

Can also ask I found out my FSH from doctors notes was 6.3 and AMH 14.5. Are these normal?

Sorry for loads of questions.........I hope everyone is well and Rex I am glad your ER went well!!
  
Have a good evening,

Hayley xx


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

ooooh, that raises my hackles happyhay - you found out from your doctor's notes?! I do not understand why they can't give you all the important information, and tell you how they interpret it, at least. 

Maybe it's because those numbers look fine that they didn't say anything, but still. Anyway, my interpretation is that they look normal. The FSH is comfortably normal depending on E2 (see my reply to Mrs CC); but that is probably ok too as your AMH is fairly normal. There is a scale where 'normal' fertility lies in a range starting at 15 - you are close enough to that and as it is a fairly new test none of these scales are definitive. Some clinics apparently consider anything above 5 to be good enough. LittleJenny has posted fairly exhaustively on the interpretation of FSH and AMH - and on the fact that they do not tell the whole story.

Rex ... I am back in Paris, having brought back a special stash of chocolate from Tescos can you believe it! I can't find any normally priced chocolate here that tastes as good as Green & Blacks or Tescos 'Finest' high-cocoa content milk chocolate. So it's official - the UK now makes the best chocolate in the world! Congratulations on being on your 2WW, very excited for you.


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Missti: i am in but i dont know where is saint christopher place  can u give me more details about the adress?


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Miss Ti - I'm not sure I am going to be able to make it.  

Mami - if I don't make it I'm so sorry I won't see you before you leave?  I may be jumping the gun, but where will you be having your post treatment care?  

Miss Munro - I know what you mean bout chocolate taste, for a long time (having grown up in Oz) I could not eat UK choc - thought it was horrible, now when I visit Oz, I just skip the choc experience.  Still on the snack front, I think Oz beats the UK.  The range of yummy bad for you stuff over there is second to none.


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Mami - that's great, the address is, 21-22 Barrett Street, London, W1U 1BD, I've also attached you a lik to a map below, I'll pm you my mobile just in case.

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?x=528442&y=181178&z=0&sv=W1U+1BD&st=2&pc=W1U+1BD&mapp=map.srf&searchp=ids.srf

Rex - hun, don't worry, understand that you want to chill at home and get those embies snuggling in.

Happy hay - sorry I can't help with your questions, good luck for EC

missmunro - hello!!

Anyone else up for tonight?
x
x


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello MissTi! Sorry not to be able to join you again ... one of these days I will be in town at the right time. I will be back in the UK on 17th Oct for my next cycle, so then for 2-3 weeks to cover the period of treatment and hopefully I will be able to meet you then.


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

rex: its fine, u have to relax today... if am pregnant i will have my treatment between dubai and lebanon and i am planing to deliver in the US since i got my greencard and i need to enter there in the coming 6 months, so planing to do my landing and stay for delivery.

missti, thanks for the adress, will see u there, if i am lost i will give u a call

who else is joining us this evening?


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

I can't make this evening sorry- have my Mum here and we're going to see my cousin.

Mami- that is one truly international baby you are going to have- concieved in London- grown in Dubai/lebanon- born in the USA- what a fab start to life!!  How are you feeling on this 2ww? any clues- do you test tomorrow? 

Rex- you stay snuggled- enjoy your PUPO state!!

Miss T hope your scans show everything going in the right direction,

Have a good pizza tonight. 

love 

Kate x


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

oh livity am sorry u cannot join us...
yeah truly international baby.... heheheh just hoping it stuck
i am testing tomorrow, i have no clues if it worked or not, sometimes i have too much symptoms, sometimes i feel nothing... so decided not to think about it and to stop analyzing every little thing i feel and leave it in Gods hands... 
will post directly after i test tomorrow...
kisses


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies

Rex - Congratulations on being PUPO.     it all works out great.  Hope 2WW goes quick for you   

Mami -     that your test tomorrow is a BFP  

MissTI - Really hope your    scan went well today? is ET on Sunday still ?

Happyhay  Really hope your scan went great today?  when is EC?

Hello VM, 24hours, charlotte, missmunro, kate, fozi, vicks, and anyone else forgotton

AFM – Glad I am not working at the moment as feeling very tired and still getting the off and on dizzy spells and hot flushes, feeling quite a lot of pressure down below and off and on cramping which is a bit strange but hoping everything is all ok  , is this normal after a IUI?  I was getting all this before IUI on the clomid but wasn't expecting it after IUI when come off the clomid  .  So don't know if its just my hormones and/or my cold virus is back again.  I seem to be analysing everything at the moment this 2WW is rather weird isn't it!  .  Anyway off now to do my self hypnosis CD for "complete relaxation" to try and keep my mind from thinking too much!!!!  Sorry not feeling up to travelling up to meet up with you girls this evening, hope you understand, sorry missed you again!!!  

lots of love
sweetdreamsxxxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Girls,
Sorry am not going to be able to make it this evening, got a stack of stuff to do for work.
Mami-wishing you all the luck for tomorrow-heres hoping you can set a BFP trend for the thread!

Rex-rest up and enjoy having a good excuse to lie around! I have put on so much weight with lack of exercise and eating full fat dairy, milk shakes etc-got to diet between cycles!

MissT- enjoy this evening, lots of good luck for Sunday,

Sweetdreams, I had lots of cramps and non descript pains after IUI as well, not sure it can mean anything in particular at this stage.

Kate, enjoy your mum and cousin!

VM-hows the 2ww going?

Hi to Fozi, happy hay, mm, mrs CC and others!
Vicky


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Scan was good today, I have finally ovulated, whoohoo!  So all things being well ET will be on Sunday, eek!  Looks like it's just me and Mami tonight, hope that's ok hun, let me know if not.  Anyone else is welcome to join as I haven't booked a table as thought we could just grab one as they shouldn't be too busy, 6.30pm outside...
x
x


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

vicks: thanks for the wishes... i hope it will go fine tomorrow, am very scared though


missti: see u there at 6.30


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Mami ... good luck for your test tomorrow. Have everything crossed for you. mm


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Mrs CC,

Welcome on board. My hubby has low count and low motility so we are going through the same thing. I will start sniffing at the weekend. 

Don't worry about what your levels are......as the CRGGH will do everything they can to get you in the best possible place. If there were any problems I am sure they would let you know. 

Looks like our timings will be very similar. 

Hope everybody else is doing well. 

Good luck with it all. 

Molly097


----------



## happyhay (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi girls,

I had my day 6 scan today and she said my lining looked good and had 3 follies on one ovary and 2 on the other, so I was on originally 150 final f, went down to 75 but back up to 150, still on two jar things of menapor. Isthis average at this stage? I hope everyone is well and I wish you all luck  

Hayley xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Happy hay, 

I don't think there is an average as we're all so different but my doses went up and down and up again like yours have so it sounds perfectly normal. 

glad everything is going well for you.

Kate


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Me again, I'm going to bed but just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow Mami, 

  for a good result. 

Kate x


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

livity and missmunro: load of thanks for ur thoughts... will update u tomorrow on the result...

good nite to all


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Blimey what a horrible day it was today, I had a nightmare drive home with bad traffic cos of the heavy rain.
When I got home my mum said my dog (Brian...the french bulldog) was under the weather so it looks like I've got to get him to the vet tomorrow....which always worries me, not to mention it causes Mark to moan about the cost of vet bills!! So he's had lots of cuddles tonight and extra biccies.....the dog not Mark!!

Rex..How's 2ww going? I hope your managing to stay relaxed.
Yeah I'm a dog groomer....it's all I've ever done and I love it.

Molly...Thanks I know they know best, I just have to remember to ask all my questions and get them answered.
We have got similar timings, we had OST and Hycosy (very uncomfortable) on the same day!

Mami...Just wanted to say good luck for your test tomorrow.xxx

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well.

Nite.
CC.x


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Mr cc: thanks for ur thoughts...

AFM: i was barely able to sleep last night and i woke up at 6 (When am a morning person who usually sleeps till 11 when its a day off) i tried to sleep again, but had 100 thoughts runing in my mind... what ifs?? i just hope time will run and everything will be clear.
i am trying not to test at home but i will ask what will be the wait time for the result, if its too long, i will buy a test on my way back and do it...
will keep u updated
kisses to all


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Mami,
I opened that one nervously to see your result- good on you for waiting for the clinic- i don't know how long they take to tell you- but I think it is prob till late afternoon as it is a bloodtest so has to be sent off. But I'm really not sure as haven't done it. 

K x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Morning lovely ladies

Mami - sending you huge huge       for a BFP.  It will all be ok try not to worry hun 

Mrs CC - Really sorry about your dog.  Sending lots of    that he is ok.  I have a cat called Jessica, so know how worrying and sad it is when they are poorly.  Hope he is ok  

Happyhay - Sending you lots of     for your follies and lining.  

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok     

lots of love
Jennyxx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi all

Really sorry that I haven't been on for soooo long!  I hope you all haven't completely forgotten me!

I just had to say GOOD LUCK to Mami for today.  I've got a really good feeling about you!

Love

Helen
xxxxx


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hi girls
i tested at home and i got a bfp  the pregnancy line appeared in less than a second and its darker than the original line
i cannot beleive it


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

[fly][/fly]            

Whoop whoop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Massive congrats from me!!!
x
x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

YAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!

Mami that is so fantastic!  Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!  HAve you called your DH yet??!

Woo hoo!

I know I don't post on here often and am not yet officially a CRGH girl but I've been following your stories and this thread is one of the friendliest I've seen on FF - and now maybe one of the most successful too!


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Congratulations Mami ... I had a good feeling about you, no special kudos there - it was all going so well for you. Now the question is ... one or two?!!! With that strong line ...


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Wow congratulations mami that is so fantastic what amazing news.  You so deserve it and I am so so truly happy for you hun.                          Wow I cant stop grinning.   .  You must be on   .  So happy such wonderful and lovely news.  lots of love jenny xxxxxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Mami, congratulations! I had a very positive feeling about this cycle for you and am glad it was born out!  
Vicks


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks loads girls
and thanks for ur support during all this time.
who is up for a drink, coffee or anything tomorrow?? my treat


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Mami that is the best news - so so happy for you, congratulations


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Yey Mami..........that is such fantastic news, I'm so so so happy for you.
That's put a big smile on my face.....you must be so excited.

loads of hugs and kisses.

CC.x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Mami that is so cool- so happy for you. the international baby/babies life has begun!!

I'm at a conference tomorrow in the day but might be around 5-7ish to celebrate with you, but not 100% sure what time it finishes- let me know if you are meeting anyone else at that time and if I can I'll come and join you. 

Hope you have a massive smile on your face

Katex


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hi all
livity: yeah the smile never goes on  i am walking like crazy poeple in the street, looking at the sky and smiling  i hope very soon u will have it also. i spoke to vm and she is in for meeting, also miss ti should be in. but still havent decided where, but it should be around 6, 6.30... if u want drop me ur number and i can call u tomorrow or sms u if u are busy to confirm the location.

Mrs CC: thanks very much... i hope my bfp will be a trend and soon u will all get one  i usually have this effect on poeple, when i got married all the girls around me followed in less than 6 months 

kelly: load of thanks, how is ur pregnancy going?? is everything ok? when will u get to know the sex??

again, i thank u all for being here for me in this tough time and i thank u for taking good care of me during my stay in london especially VM, 24 hrs and missti... i really hope we can stay in touch and will be waiting for u all to come visit me anytime u want in dubai or lebanon, wherever u feel like going... just drop me a line and i will make the guest room ready.
kisses to all


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Mami, your so sweet! Good Luck with everything, unfortunately I'm off to Manchester tomorrow straight from work so wont be able to join you, take care, Vicky


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

I can make tomorrow straight after work for an hour or so, let me know where and I'll be there...
x


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Mami, I just knew it! I had such gd vibes for u. CONGRATULATIONS! hopefully it will b the first on many more joys.


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

mami, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!   
i knew it, i knew it, i knew it     and such a strong line maybe means twins   
it,s a shame i cannot do it tomorrow; i,ll be back on saturday night, but will be thinking on you all.
i see there are a few new girls: welcome!
i have not had time to read everything because the computer is in my parents in law studio, so i do not feel 100% comfortable around, but i hope i can catch up when i am back. so no many comments...
so far, paris is treating me very very well. i am afraid i have been testing... and it looks good     BUT, i do not want to celebrate yet; after mi experience with chemical and m/c i am very worried it will happen the same...what a pesimist i am , but i had such a hard time before that i do not want to over excite   . i guess i should just be thankful for the line, but i am scaaaaaared   
well, i will stop this now, just please wish me luck this time    
and a huge big enormous kiss to all of you


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

ohh 24hrs: congratulations its a bfp , we were talking yesterday missti and i and i told her am sure u tested based on the number of tests u were carrying with u.... am sooooooooooooooooo happy for u... we made it together  and our babies are gonna be born same day 
u get the boys and i get the girls  and we get them married 
and beleive me, this time its gonna be fine... i have this feeling... are u planing to go for a blood test the day u come?

missti: i will give u a call tomorrow in the afternoon and we will decide when and where

vicks: too bad u cannot make it


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

rex: thanks  i hope u too will get ur bfp next week. how are u feeling?
kisses


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

24hrs - congratulations on your tentative good news. Am sending out Parisian vibes ... great positive energy on this board right now.


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

i jsut got the call from the clinic... my betta is 210  and progesterone 283
they said all is fine and not to repeat the beta 
i am over the clouds


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

i think i will wait till day 15 to call the clinic to test... just in case  
but thanks for the wishes!!!
see/talk to you very soon. someone is coming...


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Mami and 24 hours - CONGRATS TO YOU BOTH!

h


----------



## happyhay (Sep 17, 2009)

Congrats to everyone


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hellloooooooooooooooooo

just logged on and was greeted by such fab news!!!

Mami- a big congrats to you    you must be over the moon. am so happy for you.

24hours-  Hurray!! , really wonderful news! i can totally understand that you want to wait till day 15 to get in touch with the clinic. its awful when past experiences ( i.e your concerns about previous chemical preg) cause a cloud over what should really be a time of great happiness  BUT i am sure that all will be just fine.  


Helen- of course we havent forgotten you    hope you are well.


back later, ta ta for now
love
Fozi


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

24hrs    fingers crossed you have sticky good news.

Kate x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

24hours - wow fantastic news, really happy for you   and sending lots of   that clinic confirms all is ok with little bean x


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

24hrs - I don't want to get too excited with you (as I completely understand) but OMG!!!!!!!! ok, have calmed down now, I really do hope we will all be celebrating your good news very very VERY shortly for sure.  

Mami - I just have to hug you again      lots and lots of hugs!, I was straight on the phone to DH with your fab news.  He sends his congrats to you too.


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Helloooo! Been keeping a low profile but just checked in to read the GREAT news for both Mami and 24hrs. Wooohooo! But will keep fingers crossed that you both get through all the first blood tests, scans and right the way to little Summer '10 babies!

I'm getting closer to my 2nd IUI, although the clinic must have been so busy today, I waited all day for the nurse to call back and no-one did. I called 4 times myself, which I thought was plenty enough to get a response! So getting nervous they won't be able to fit me in for scans over the weekend or early next week. The week has disappeared on me this time. So much faster than during the 2ww.

Right, off to take my last Clomid for this cycle, hope it's doing something in there....?? No signs so far.

best of luck to everyone.

GG xx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

24hrs - OMG!  I don't wanna even ask how many tests you've done!!  Will save my congrats for OTD, sending you masses of luck for that line to stay and only get stronger!!

Mami - fab news on your beta, yay!!

GG - hate it when no one calls back, sooooo annoying, lots of luck for this next cycle...

Rex - hope you've had your feet up

hello to the rest of the gang....
x


----------



## VM (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi all, 

Mami: congrats again! sooo happy for you, very well deserved! will celebrate tomorrow. looking forward. 

24hrs: excellent news... all pointing the right direction. Hope the OTD will confirm.  

 to all the rest. Hopefully will see some of you tomorrow.

AFM: have been having AF symptoms (mainly cramps) since yesterday so I am less optimistic but too early to test (only 5dp5dt) so i just have to wait and see...


V xx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

24 hours lots and lotsof tentative congratulations! Thinking of you and saving the really big congratulations for OTD.  

MissT-you all set for Sunday? Wishing you lots of luck because won't be online over weekend,this will be the one!

GG-don't worry they will always fit you in, even if you have to wait a while-good luck!

Rex-you ok? hows the 2ww?

Mami-congrats on the blood test, all sounds really positive  

Helen, what are you up to? everything ok?

VM-its quite normal to cramps-there is a thread that asked everyone who got cramps and what the outcome of the cycle was, over 80% with cramps got BFP, so not necessarily a negative thing, could be implantation too, lots of luck and  

Hi to Fozi, Kate, hayley and everyone else  
Have a positive weekend!
Vicks


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New home ladies >>>>>*http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=210249.new#new


----------

